# Pro Wrestling NOAH announces show in the UK!



## ROH

> 6.1.2008
> 
> Tokyo, Japan
> 
> As promised, Pro Wrestling Noah's European Agent Doug Williams made formal the announcement of the first Pro Wrestling Noah event outside of Japan. In association with A-Merchandise.co.uk at the Coventry Skydome Arena on June 21st "European Navigation 2008" will rock the UK like never before.
> 
> The hardest hitting stars in Pro Wrestling will collide for one night only, Japanese superstars and legends will join some of the hottest stars from all over the world in an authentic Noah live event. This epic 3 hour extravaganza will feature wrestlers from across the world doing battle in the kind of matches that most can only of previously hoped to on see online or on DVD, now is you chance to see it live!.
> 
> Whenever a true fan of professional wrestling sees the familiar green mat, they know they are assured a very special show, and on June 21st, the owners of that famous wrestling livery will be making their first journey to the UK as a promotion.
> 
> Pro Wrestling NOAH has become THE promotion for wrestling fans in Japan since its formation in 2000 by legendary wrestler Mitsuharu Misawa. Despite its brief history, Pro Wrestling NOAH is firmly embedded in the rich traditions of Japanese 'puroresu', having taken the main stars and style of All Japan Pro Wrestling's heyday before that particular
> promotion took a different direction.
> 
> Fans of Pro Wrestling NOAH have been treated to some of the greatest wrestling matches in the world, with stars such as Kenta Kobashi, Takeshi Morishima, Naomichi Marufuji and KENTA bringing the most hardhitting and technically sound wrestling on the planet today.
> 
> NOAH has kept itself primarily to its native Japan over the course of its existence. Yet with numerous visits to the UK, Europe and US by its various stars over the past few years, the promotion has been showing an active interest in presenting a major show in the West for a while.
> 
> On June 21st in Coventry Skydome, the dream of Misawa and his crew will become a reality, as Pro Wrestling NOAH will present its first major UK show. Fans who have previously only seen NOAH on DVD or on TWCFight! will finally get to see a full Pro Wrestling NOAH show live for the first time, without having to pay for a flight to Japan to do so!
> 
> Japanese stars such as Kenta, Morishima, Marufuji and Kotaro Suzuki and the best of NOAH's 'gaijin' stars such as Bryan Danielson, The Briscoe Brothers, Doug Williams and Nigel Mcguinness will be bringing their 'A' game in order to provide the best show possible for fans who are lucky enough to attend.
> 
> Featuring the European Debut of KENTA, the most exciting talent worldwide who is yet to appear in Europe, the Legendary Kenta Kobashi who just this past month made his triumphant return to Pro Wrestling after beating a serious cancer condition and current GHC world champion, 24 year veteran and Pro wrestling Noah owner Mitsuhau Misawa.
> 
> This will more than likely be the most talked about wrestling show this year, and will certainly be the must-see event for UK and European fans. And whether you are a long time fan of Pro Wrestling NOAH, or someone who has just caught the odd match on TWCFight! it will be one of the greatest wrestling experiences of 2008.
> 
> The Event to be held at the prestigious Coventry Skydome will Start at 7pm with doors opening at 6.15 will also feature a chance to meet and greet the stars from the Orient and USA. The official UK website has now been launched at www.prowrestlingnoah.co.uk and has a further a British star announced as part of the action on June 21st
> 
> 
> 
> Event : European Navigation 2008
> Date : Saturday June 21st,
> Venue : Skydome Arena, Coventry
> Times : 6.15 Doors, 7pm Start
> Ticket Prices : £50, £25. £20, £12.50
> 
> Online Sales : www.a-merchandise.co.uk or www.prowrestlingnoah.co.uk
> Box Office Numbers : (023) 9229 7788 or (024) 7663 0693 or (07934) 108604 or (07919) 956350
> 
> 
> Meet and Greet at 2pm, [Details]
> 
> Saturday June 21st will also host a special event offering fans the chance to meet the superstars of Pro Wrestling Noah. This will be your chance to get a photo taken with your favourite stars and it will work differently to any of the past fan slams etc. The names listed below in the first names announced section are 7 out of the 10 stars to be available at the meet and greet. The next 3 stations will be announced with the confirmation of the second batch of fighters for European Navigation 2008
> 
> Starting at 2pm, you will be able to gain access to the arena and will be able to head to a holding area where you will be able to buy merchandise for the superstars to sign, and then you will be filtered through and meet the stars of your choice. Once you get to each superstar stand you will be able to purchase 8x10s or grab a Polaroid of the two of
> you at a cost of £5 each and a signed 8x10 at £3.
> 
> If you bring your own camera you are able to get a photo without charge when purchasing an 8x10. If you have VIP entry (as detailed below) you will of course get this free of charge. After meeting the stars You will then be able to head to the bar area to meet and mingle with other fans prior to the doors opening for the evenings event.
> 
> Prices :
> 
> General admission £15
> 
> VIP Entry : £30
> (This includes the 10 8x10's for the guest superstars and permits you
> to have your photo taken with your own camera at no charge)
> 
> Confirmed Stars
> 
> KENTA
> The most exciting wrestler in Japan today. The 26-year-old bad-ass combines a host of high-impact moves with wince-inducing striking to form an effective crowd-pleasing style. KENTA has had some of the greatest matches in all of wrestling in NOAH and ROH this decade with the likes of Bryan Danielson, Takashi Sugiura and Naomichi Marufuji. The eight year
> veteran is a former GHC junior heavyweight singles and tag team champion.
> 
> Kenta Kobashi
> Considered as one of the greatest wrestler of all time. Kobashi has been an incredible wrestler over his 20-year career and has taken part in some of the all-time great matches. Between 2003 and 2005, Kobashi held the GHC World title, which propelled Kobashi to become the most popular wrestler in Japan. In mid-2006, Kobashi was diagnosed with cancer but
> made an amazing recovery to return in December 2007.
> 
> Mitsuharu Misawa
> One of the greatest wrestlers of all time. In the 1990s, Misawa took part in many of the greatest matches of the decade under the auspices of All Japan Pro Wrestling. In 2000, Misawa broke away from All Japan with most its roster to form Pro Wrestling NOAH. Misawa has turned it into the top wrestling promotion in Japan this decade. Misawa is a three-time GHC World champion. His finishing move is the Emerald Frosien
> 
> Naomichi Marufuji
> The only wrestler to have completed NOAH’s grand slam of titles, having captured all five of the federation’s titles. His biggest title victory came on 9th September 2006 when he upended Jun Akiyama for the GHC World heavyweight title- thus becoming the first ever junior heavyweight to win the title. Marufuji is an exhilarating competitor who utilizes moves such as the shiranui, superkick and Pole Shift to tremendous effect.
> 
> Takeshi Morishima
> At 6ft 4in, 300lb Morishima is a marauder who was in dominant form throughout 2007. He captured the ROH World title on 17th February 2007 and ran roughshod through a host of challengers in impressive displays of brute-force and power. The 29-year-old Morishima is a ten-year veteran who is tipped to become NOAH’s next top superstar. The burly brawler
> uses the lariat, backdrop driver and Amaze Impact to win his matches.
> 
> The American Dragon Bryan Danielson
> Dragon is regarded as one of the very elite in-ring generals in pro wrestling today. The Shawn Michaels trained technical marvel first rose to prominence in 2001 when he won the All Pro Wrestling King of the Indies tournament. The following year, he debuted for the new ROH promotion, and went on to become an ROH World champion, and one of the greatest
> wrestlers in the promotion’s history. Danielson’s finisher is the Cattle Mutilation
> 
> Mark & Jay, The Briscoe Brothers.
> Current Ring of Honor Tag Team champions Mark and Jay are the epitome of Tag Team Wrestling in the 21st century. The Delaware natives have also fought all over the world and recently won the Pro Wrestling Noah
> Junior tag team titles on their first tour battling Ricky Marvin and Kotaro Suzuki in an unbelievable series of matches.
> 
> Nigel McGuinness
> McGuinness is one of the most successful British wrestlers in the world. McGuinness was developed by, and debuted for, former WWE developmental territory, HWA in the late nineties. He rose to prominence in ROH, however, where he has held the Pure and World titles. McGuinness is a well-travelled competitor who debuted for NOAH in 2005. McGuinness was ranked the number two wrestler in the world for 2007 by Powerslam magazine
> 
> Doug Williams
> The Anarchist is one of the most respected wrestlers in all of Europe- for over a decade ‘The Anarchist’ has been one of the leading wrestlers in the country, and has been a great ambassador for the British scene. Williams first wrestled for NOAH in 2004 and has held the promotion’s tag team titles. Other notable honours for Williams have included the ROH Pure title and FWA heavyweight belt. The Chaos Theory is Williams’ main finishing move.
> 
> Martin Stone
> The Guvnor has been one of the best British wrestlers to emerge in recent years. Stone was originally trained by the FWA and achieved his first success with partner Stixx as part of the Stixx and Stone tag team that won the FWA tag team titles. Other titles held by the no-nonsense Stone have included the IPW:UK heavyweight title, the LDN heavyweight belt and the RQW heavyweight championship. Stone’s finishing move is the Tower of London .


More wrestling to go to


----------



## KingKicks

:shocked: Fuck yeah!

I must see Kobashi.


----------



## ViddyThis

£12.50 to see The Briscoes & Dragon? I'm there!

When do tickets go on sale ? I've just been on www.a-merchandise.co.uk & www.prowrestlingnoah.co.uk and for one, its the same site and for two, it has no mention of the show.


----------



## -GP-

YES!!!!!
Right after Uni exam period too!

I'm there!


----------



## .Skittles.

I must go ! Oh hell yeah


----------



## -GP-

Btw, anyone here from around Nottingham/Derby?
I could definitely use a travel partner...especially one who has one of them doohickies, what'ya call 'em...oh yeah, cars!
I'll pay for petrol and buy you lunch!


----------



## -Mystery-

Anyone else think Kobashi may defeat Misawa at this event?


----------



## ROH Fan #1

Yeh where to buy ticketrs, I WANNA SEE KENTA KOBASHI AND DRAGON AND MISAWA LIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROH88

Thats big. I wish Noah would come to america.


----------



## T-C

I may go to this. I also may not go to this. I am thinking about it.


----------



## McQueen

I am jealous.


----------



## Spartanlax

T-C said:


> I may go to this. I also may not go to this. I am thinking about it.


You should go. I mean, how many chances are you gonna get to see high-quality wrestlers like those in Pro Wrestling NOAH (especially in this post-Chris Benoit world we live in)?


----------



## ROH

Tickets go on sale Tuesday apparently.


----------



## KingKicks

ROH said:


> Tickets go on sale Tuesday apparently.


Where did you find that out?


----------



## kidcasino

I'll be there! How big is the Skydome? i.e How quickly will I have to get off my arse and get tickets. Planning on getting the £50 tickets. Looking forward to this.


----------



## ROH

^^ Found it out from some guy on another forum.

Ugh, I think money will be tight for this. I have to go to the meet and greet, so that's £30 (2 people) gone, then tickets I want (2nd row or more) are £50. I might have to suck it up and go 3rd row and beyond :shocked:.


----------



## Claymore

I am very interested in going to this, however I have no idea how I would get down to it...

Train? Maybe, but I'm not sure if I can get one down from Central. My best bet is to get one of my mates with a car to come on down with me.


----------



## ROH

Ugh, just read how it'll be at least £3 to get a photo with the wrestlers...

Ah well.


----------



## KingKicks

So Ricky Marvin and Bison Smith will be there as well it seems.

I would really not be surprised if The Briscoes vs. Marvin and Suzuki happens.


----------



## McQueen

Son of a bitch! I need to go to England.


----------



## Spartanlax

Hey McQueen, wanna whore ourselves out for money along with Blasko and fly overseas?


----------



## sirdilznik

McQueen said:


> Son of a bitch! I need to go to England.


You and me both. Damn I wish I was in the UK... Well after the Boson ROH show I wish I could be in the UK.


----------



## watts63

DAMN! Still waiting for NOAH to come to California so you UK guys are lucky.


----------



## McQueen

Spartanlax said:


> Hey McQueen, wanna whore ourselves out for money along with Blasko and fly overseas?


Do you even have to ask that question (especially in this post Chris Benoit world we live in)? I'd really really actually like to go to this/England.


----------



## .Skittles.

McQueen said:


> Do you even have to ask that question (especially in this post Chris Benoit world we live in)? I'd really really actually like to go to this/England.


You just want the accent, i know your plan !! 

Any way, yes this looks awesome and i shall more than likly be attending.


----------



## Spartanlax

McQueen said:


> Do you even have to ask that question (especially in this post Chris Benoit world we live in)? I'd really really actually like to go to this/England.


Mkay, I'll call up Blasko and tell him the plan, you go get some whore-ish uniforms and cheap makeup. It'll be hard, and 2/3 of us will probably end up with an unwanted STD, but it'll be worth it.


----------



## McQueen

The tears of joy for me seeing Kobashi live, would be worth AIDS, well maybe not but at least some Herpes or something



.Skittles. said:


> You just want the accent, i know your plan !!
> 
> Any way, yes this looks awesome and i shall more than likly be attending.


True, I might not leave. Will whore myself out for a place to sleep skittles, keep that in mind :side:


----------



## .Skittles.

McQueen said:


> The tears of joy for me seeing Kobashi live, would be worth AIDS, well maybe not but at least some Herpes or something
> 
> 
> True, I might not leave. Will whore myself out for a place to sleep skittles, keep that in mind :side:


Umm a place to stay will be a change from paying you


----------



## McQueen

Can we get this deal in writing?

Seriously though I'm really thinking I should go.


----------



## Emperor DC

ROH88 said:


> Thats big. I wish Noah would come to america.


Be greatful you get Ring of Honor! 

I am so going. I live 4 hours away down on the South Coast but will travel up by Car. KENTA, Morishima, Briscoes, McGuinness and Dragon for a tenner, or a bit more is fucking shweet.

I would mark for a meet up of WF's finest before the show, too.


----------



## Spartanlax

Hey Pete, think if I somehow drugged my mom into letting me go that I could shack up with you? Me going is probs the most doubtful thing ever, I probs can't even go to Philly for Chikara next month, but ya never know, especially since I'm out of school by then.


----------



## Emperor DC

Not sure, to be honest. If you could keep up with the crying of my Niece, my Cousin bringing back endless men, and my girlfriends weeping, then sure.

I could give you a tour of my hometown, and if you needed a lift, we could always go and visit David and put a brick through his window. >.>

Nah srsly, once you find out what is happening, tell me. I might be going, if I can get the day off. Then it is a case of money. 

Whatever happens, I would be up for meeting some members at the event regardless.


----------



## -Mystery-

I'd sell my body for tickets and airfare. Then, I'd be willing to sleep on the streets.


----------



## Stainless

Yep, I'll have my car by then so I'll drive down from Sheffield for this I reckon.

Sounds suitably epic.


----------



## McQueen

I'd sell your body too.


----------



## Oceansized

I'm sooooo fucking excited about this!


----------



## ROH Fan #1

Mystery I did that in Liverpool after the march 3rd ROH show, sleep on the streets.... well I walked from 12 till 8 in the morning. I cant say it was the best time of me life BUT IT WAS WORTH IT.


----------



## musdy

I wouldn't mind living in the UK right about now.


----------



## -GP-

ROH Fan #1 said:


> Mystery I did that in Liverpool after the march 3rd ROH show, sleep on the streets.... well I walked from 12 till 8 in the morning. I cant say it was the best time of me life BUT IT WAS WORTH IT.


I might be looking at something like that myself for this one unless i can find someone with a car...
Why do they have to stop the damn trains afte 11pm??


----------



## T-C

If there is WF get-together involved I would be right there in a heartbeat, especially if McQueen, Blasko, or Spartanlax went. Love you guys. The wrestling would be further good times.

How many does the arena hold?


----------



## McQueen

T-C said:


> If there is WF get-together involved I would be right there in a heartbeat, especially if McQueen, Blasko, or Spartanlax went. Love you guys. The wrestling would be further good times.
> 
> How many does the arena hold?


I'd be down with that, dunno if these other two "minors" could make it though.


----------



## .Skittles.

4000 i think... i THINK !


----------



## McQueen

Skittles + McQueen + T-C + NOAH = success.


----------



## JD Scrubs

Should be going to this hopefully, got the day off for it already as its the day after my birthday


----------



## KingKicks

Any news on what time they are on sale???


----------



## T-C

BISON IS THERE!!!!

I AM THERE!!!

bWo for lyfe!!!!


----------



## McQueen

bWo FOREVER.

Yeah, I think i'm going to this seriously, nice goal for me to set so I don't waste money on DVD's anyways.


----------



## ThunderAngel

KENTA FTW!

I am going


----------



## ViddyThis

www.a-merchandise.co.uk said:


> PLEASE NOTE TICKETS ARE ONSALE ON TUESDAY AT 10am : DO NOT ORDER BEFORE AS YOUR ORDER WILL BE DELETED


There's your answer for when they are on sale.


----------



## Mike Rivers

Skydome in Coventry holds a capacity of 4200 people and has 1524 sq. m of floor space.


----------



## Role Model

Even though I seemingly don't have much interest for wrestling these days, the temptation to go to this is huge.


----------



## ROH

Benjo™ said:


> Any news on what time they are on sale???


From another forum:



> I think that the prowrestlingnoah.co.uk link could be up by monday morning, according to something that Mark Sloan (the event organiser) posted on the UKff forums.


----------



## Blasko

....

My mom won't let me.


----------



## McQueen

-blasko-, it's official your parents suck.

Oh, I'm going to this for sure now. McQueen in UK!!!!!!!


----------



## T-C

McQueen said:


> Oh, I'm going to this for sure now. McQueen in UK!!!!!!!


I'm not sure England is ready.


----------



## McQueen

I'm not sure I'm ready!!!!!


----------



## Role Model

If McQueen's going, I'm not.


----------



## Tom

Role Model said:


> Even though I seemingly don't have much interest for wrestling these days, the temptation to go to this is huge.


I concur. Does seem tempting. 

McQueen in the UK? RUN!!!!!


----------



## McQueen

AnarchQueen in the UK? :$


----------



## Tom

Role Model said:


> If McQueen's going, I'm not.


I wouldn't worry Benneh, they probably won't let him in.


----------



## McQueen

That is a distinct possibly I may have to live with. I need a passport tbh.


----------



## KingKicks

ROH said:


> From another forum:


Thanks for that, and they do apparently go on sale at 10am on Tuesday.


----------



## Role Model

I'd only go if Dragon had The Final Countdown as his music, without that, I'm not bothered about the show.


----------



## McQueen

Role Model said:


> I'd only go if Dragon had The Final Countdown as his music, without that, I'm not bothered about the show.


I actually think he does have another song as his NOAH theme 

According to Wikipedia it's Last Resort by Papa Roach, ugh.


----------



## Role Model

Fuck that then.


----------



## .Skittles.

McQueen said:


> I actually think he does have another song as his NOAH theme
> 
> According to Wikipedia it's Last Resort by Papa Roach, ugh.


At the meet and greet simply and calmy tell him you flew all the way from the states... and if he doesnt use it we shall all riot :side:


----------



## ThunderAngel

I would love to have a WF get together.

We should all buy WF T-shirts and stick a name sticker on them with our Usernames .


----------



## .Skittles.

:lmao


----------



## ThunderAngel

All joking aside. Who will mark out for a BRAINBUSSTAHHH! and actually shout it out loud when you see one happen :side:


----------



## Tom

I think the main objective of the day would be to get as plastered as possible before, during and after the show.


----------



## McQueen

Thunderman said:


> I would love to have a WF get together.
> 
> We should all buy WF T-shirts and stick a name sticker on them with our Usernames .


I'd actually have to go with a custom WF ring jacket, with a caracature of me airbrushed on the back, 80's style. :side:

What a shock you'd say that tom. :lmao


----------



## ThunderAngel

Danielson does use Papa Rock btw. It's not Final Countdown but it could be worse. I just hope they don't put KENTA in a tag match.


----------



## .Skittles.

Platt said:


> Drunk Tom trying to start something with Kobashi = ratings



:lmao !! Gold


----------



## Platt

xTOMx said:


> I think the main objective of the day would be to get as plastered as possible before, during and after the show.


Drunk Tom trying to start something with Kobashi = ratings


----------



## KingKicks

On the matches page on the pro wrestling NOAH UK site, there are other names also listed such as:

Go Shiozaki
Atshushi Aoki 
Mohammad Yone
Takeshi Sugiura
Tajiri Ishimori
Joel Redman

So i'm assuming they are also on the card.

I just want Akiyama!


----------



## McQueen

I assume tag or not we will get Danielson vs KENTA. Those two really seem to like to beat the hell out of each other and thats the best possible use for them I think.

Or maybe even Nigel McGuinness vs KENTA for the ROH Title. Who knows?

Marking out for Go and the 'Fro being added.


----------



## Blasko

STERNNESS plz. :side:


----------



## McQueen

-Blasko- said:


> STERNNESS plz. :side:


You didn't get enough STERNNESS when your mom said no?


----------



## T-C

We need Takayama!!!!

I just hope there is at least one marquee singles match and not just a card full of tags.


----------



## Tom

Platt said:


> Drunk Tom trying to start something with Kobashi = ratings


I'd assume you'd back me up right? UK FTW n' all that.


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> You didn't get enough STERNNESS when your mom said no?


 I didn't ask. 

I just know what she's going to say, which is 30 times worse.


----------



## McQueen

I can kidnap you -Blasko-, I'm pretty sure you'd fit in one of my duffle bags.


----------



## BreakdownV1

...Must....Go....


----------



## Blasko

I HOPE THIS TURN S OUT TO BE LIKE KING OF EUROPE. 

FOR THE LOT OF YOU!!!


----------



## Stainless

Owned to America tbh.


----------



## Platt

-Blasko- said:


> I HOPE THIS TURN S OUT TO BE LIKE KING OF EUROPE.
> 
> FOR THE LOT OF YOU!!!


Pretty good show but no dvds for 6 months? how would that hurt those who go live


----------



## McQueen

Platt said:


> Pretty good show but no dvds for 6 months? how would that hurt those who go live


Sounds like PWG from 2006.


----------



## ROH

Very glad Taiji was added. I think we're gonna get some combination of singles between Marufuji/KENTA/Danielson/Nigel. I'd like to see Nigel/KENTA and Maru/Dragon.


----------



## Blasko

Platt said:


> Pretty good show but no dvds for 6 months? how would that hurt those who go live


 ... 

I wish extreme disappointment on you. 

Excuse my rudeness, I just want to go.


----------



## T-C

Don't be too disappointed when the card is full of tags.


----------



## Emperor DC

BreakdownV1 said:


> ...Must....Go....


I would mark out if you took the train, and I saw you on the way considering Bournemouth station is on the way. Drinking session? I think so.


----------



## BreakdownV1

Emperor DC said:


> I would mark out if you took the train, and I saw you on the way considering Bournemouth station is on the way. Drinking session? I think so.


Haha I expect so since I live 5 mins from the train station. Tinnies on the way = the solution.


----------



## ROH

T-C said:


> Don't be too disappointed when the card is full of tags.


Yeah, I'll be mega-pissed if the 80% of the card is filled with those pointless 6 mans.


----------



## Emperor DC

BreakdownV1 said:


> Haha I expect so since I live 5 mins from the train station. Tinnies on the way = the solution.


Wow, that close? You must live in the back streets off of Holdenhurst Road, in Branksome somewhere, or in Charminster.

I am not very good at timings so forgive me, I do have experience from watching AFCB and know it is 10 minutes from Poole to there.

Regardless, I am trying to calculate how many I could have had before I arrive at Bournemouth Station. Even if I fitted in 10, I think you would manage double just walking to the station. :agree:

btw, McQueen, if you are going, I am so going to buy Tom a ticket to the show myself just so I can see you and him go at it. Nothing better than a fight during the show. I would mark for it spilling into the ring.


----------



## McQueen

I love Tom, i'm not gonna fight him we're gonna get drunk and then fight everyone else.


----------



## Emperor DC

McQueen said:


> I love Tom, i'm not gonna fight him we're gonna get drunk and then fight everyone else.


You do know it would be easy for me to just continue to buy you drinks, and pass it off that one of you is 'dissing' the other, right? I can start a fight between two people like 'that'.


----------



## Tom

LOL doubtful tbh.


----------



## Spartanlax

You people and you're drinking...I'll smoke a huge blunt and then tell Misawa to suck on deez nuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!























But yeah I'm actually gonna try and convince lie to my mom about going. Like, telling her we should take a family trip to the UK, and then "oh btw wrestling show bye-bye". Something like that. I could always say I'm going with a friend on vacation, and then just...you know...fly to the UK. Yeah. I'd actually rather meet up with you guys than see the show, the show would be an added bonus. <3


----------



## McQueen

Make sure you pack -Blasko- in your suitcase for your "fake"cation


----------



## Spartanlax

^I figured that was a given. I'm gonna put more thought into planning this than my school work for the rest of the year...that's not saying much though. I don't do school work.


----------



## Blasko

What's with all these theories of me getting stuffed in luggage?


----------



## Emperor DC

-Blasko- said:


> What's with all these theories of me getting stuffed in luggage?


Because you are very tight.

...

Bam, bam tushhhhhh!


----------



## Sephiroth

with the announced talent, it sounds more like an ROH/NOAH supershow. 

ah man, looks great tho. i wish Doug could help hook ROH up with a new UK home. UK needs an ROH PPV Taping ASAP


----------



## BreakdownV1

RoH need to use the Bournemouth International Center for convenience to me <_< Wrestling hates the south.


----------



## Sephiroth

i am doing everything in my power to go to this. i am saving up ALL my money for this. no more video games or stuff for my girlfriend (srsly, Kenta Kobashi > Girls). 

after books and shit, i have like 600 in savings and about 200+ every two weeks. i could seriously make this happen. 

i'm looking at cheaptickets.com right now. if i do go, i'll probably go a few days early so i can have at least one full day to explore and english town and actually get drunk at a real fuckin pub. then leave the day after the show. 

oh, WF get together is a must!

100 dollars (50 GBP front row seats) is a little much, but the 50 dollar (25 GBP) for balcony is great.

edit: shit, where's the nearest airport from Coventry?!

edit 2: i checked flights from St. Paul (McQueen, you better go) to London and a nonstop is $1344. that's not bad. the one stop or two stop ones are just 30-50 dollars cheaper but i'd rather do a nonstop since it's less stressful and shit.

edit 3: looks like it's cheaper to fly out of Chicago. there is a one stop in Manchester and it's only $1077. the gas and hotel to drive to Chicago might not be worth it tho. but who knows. if my dad could drive me up there and drive home the same day (flight leaves at 3:55 p.m. so it's possible) then it would totally be worth it cuz the gas is much less than what we'll be saving by flying out of Chi-Town.


----------



## Oceansized

Go for it Seph!


----------



## BreakdownV1

Manchester's about 100 miles from Coventry...From there catch the national express.


----------



## Role Model

Pretty sure NOAH should come to Oxford instead.


----------



## Sephiroth

BreakdownV1 said:


> Manchester's about 100 miles from Coventry...From there catch the national express.


well the flight goes from Manchester to London. it seems London is closer, but is it cheaper to do that instead of flying to London? i don't even know what the National Express is? is that the train you guys take to Hogwarts or something?

edit: you're right. it's $1008 to travel nonstop to Manchester (saves me 69 dollars) and then the National Express only costs 16.3 GBP ($32 in dollars). it's the same price from London to Coventry so i might as well do Chicago > Manchester > Coventry and vice versa back


----------



## McQueen

Sephy I serious am gonna do all in my power to go to this, in fact I already pretty much am. I might be able to pull a 1/2 price flight for myself if I fly United so I'm not so much worried about the plane ticket price but more or less lodging transport etc. And I need a passport lol.

Also saving up for this is a good excuse for me not buying DVD's.


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> Sephy I serious am gonna do all in my power to go to this, in fact I already pretty much am. I might be able to pull a 1/2 price flight for myself if I fly United so I'm not so much worried about the plane ticket price but more or less lodging transport etc. And I need a passport lol.
> 
> Also saving up for this is a good excuse for me not buying DVD's.


dude, i saw the latest Harry Potter movie and apparently they have like abandoned houses between regular houses. i bet T-C or ROH could show us how to get ourselves one of these. 

oh and yes, i do believe everything i see in the Harry Potters as modern day England. wizards and pubs n chit oh my.


----------



## McQueen

:lmao

T-C lives in Ireland though so I dunno how skilled he will be at finding us an abandoned house in England.


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen, maybe we're jumping the gun here. i mean, NOAH is coming to UK and all...but what's stopping them from doing a US show sometime soon afterwards? 

man, if this is their only show out of Japan, then hell yeah it's worth it x10. but if they are gonna do NYC like a week later, i wish i'd know now instead of buying a ticket for the UK show and then finding this out. but even then, i could fly from England to NYC, catch the show, and then fly home. 

i feel like if i do this, i'm taking a huge risk


----------



## McQueen

I've been planning to go to the UK anyways, this just gives me good reason too.


----------



## Oceansized

Do it guys! We're awesome us English! 

Me and my mate will be looking for a cheap hotel to stay in, so if I find anything I'll let you guys know about it.


----------



## -GP-

Ok, i was gonna get a mate who isn't into wrestling drive me (since i don't have a car) and i'd buy him the ticket and pay for gas - and hence save me the hotel but settle for second-rate seats - but i say screw it! 

I'm going for the full package, good ticket, train to get there and find a cheap hotel.
Gonna cost a bit more, but who cares.

I'm officially on a pot noodles and tap water diet until then (since there's no way i'm cutting down on nights out and DVDs  )


----------



## Sephiroth

cp_punk said:


> Ok, i was gonna get a mate who isn't into wrestling drive me (since i don't have a car) and i'd buy him the ticket and pay for gas - and hence save me the hotel but settle for second-rate seats - but i say screw it!
> 
> I'm going for the full package, good ticket, train to get there and find a cheap hotel.
> Gonna cost a bit more, but who cares.
> 
> *I'm officially on a pot noodles* and tap water diet until then (since there's no way i'm cutting down on nights out and DVDs  )


ah, the "poor college student" diet. not bad. i'm a fan of beef ramen myself


----------



## McQueen

I once ate damn near nothing but Ramen for 6 months straight.

I can't bring myself to eat it anymore.


----------



## T-C

With a lot of the ROH talent already over for the weekend or whatever, one would think there is a possibility of ROH running a show aswell, or maybe I am dreaming a little too much. But it would make sense.

Pot Noodles never did it for me, and the fuck is Ramen?

Sephy, you need to come. WF afterparty!!!

Sadly however I have no expertise in getting into abandoned houses. ROH may be able to help you out though. Dood has skillz, I hear.

Yea this show is going to be great.


----------



## Sephiroth

T-C said:


> Pot Noodles never did it for me, and the fuck is Ramen?


japanese dish. cooked noodles.


----------



## T-C

The pink, swirly, white thing looks fun.


----------



## Emperor DC

BreakdownV1 said:


> RoH need to use the Bournemouth International Center for convenience to me <_< Wrestling hates the south.


I hear 'ya brother. It is up north for some reason, in paticular the shows I want to go to like NOAH and ROH.


----------



## -GP-

That Ramen thingy looks..."interesting" i believe is the word


----------



## Platt

Tickets appear to be on sale now as i've just managed to purchase one from a-merchandise


----------



## Guest

Platt said:


> Tickets appear to be on sale now as i've just managed to purchase one from a-merchandise


I have just bought one for the bleachers.. It's all I can afford right now but atleast I'm going


----------



## Platt

Mark Sloan another forum said:


> some regular A-Merchandise customers we're able to purchase tickets early
> 
> By general sale it means available to everybody. It means that if you are not on the list that was e-mailed yesterday then the tickets are onsale tomorrow. Please e-mail us with any enquiries
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mark


So right now i have no idea if i've bought a ticket or not


----------



## Tom

:shocked: David's going... I might have to go now.


----------



## Emperor DC

Would anyone in the UK be up for buying a Streamer ticket for me and then sending it down this way? I could obviously transfer money through the post to you, whether it be by cheque or postal order. This is my preferred method due to my paypal playing up.

If anyone could help, please contact me. I would include an additional extra £5 for sending it down to me also.


----------



## .Skittles.

Thanks for the info Platt!


----------



## Guest

Platt said:


> So right now i have no idea if i've bought a ticket or not


Well I have only just registered an account when the ticket was in my basket and the transaction went through fine.


----------



## ViddyThis

Just bought mine too via paypal.


----------



## -GP-

just picked one up as well...hope it all goes through fine...site doesn't look too dependable


----------



## ROH

Waiting until KoT confirmation before ordering these.


----------



## -GP-

Got a receipt from PayPal but then went back to their site and found the ticket still in the cart as if it had never been checked out.
E-mailed them about it


EDIT:
Superfast Reply!


> Hi
> 
> Thats all done and your ticket is booked
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mark
> A-Merchandise.co.uk


let's hope so...


----------



## KingKicks

Hmmmm not sure to order yet or not.

To all the people that have ordered their tickets, did everything go through fine on the it?


----------



## T-C

It's back to saying that the tickets go on sale tomorrow at 10am for me.


----------



## -GP-

T-C said:


> It's back to saying that the tickets go on sale tomorrow at 10am for me.


looks like they must have opened the sales by mistake imo...

what now? I got an email confirming my booking, but i'm still worried...:no:


----------



## Platt

Someone fucked up and opened the sale to everyone instead of the people who were meant to get it early is my guess.


----------



## -GP-

yep, that's what i think too.

did you email them about yours?


----------



## Platt

cp_punk said:


> yep, that's what i think too.
> 
> did you email them about yours?


No they have my money and i have a receipt from paypal and from them as far as im concerned i've bought a ticket.


----------



## -GP-

Platt said:


> No they have my money and i have a receipt from paypal and from them as far as im concerned i've bought a ticket.


you got a receipt from them as well? I only got the PayPal one


----------



## Platt

cp_punk said:


> you got a receipt from them as well? I only got the PayPal one


Well from them through paypal



> This email confirms that you have paid [email protected] ([email protected]) £80.00 GBP using PayPal.
> 
> This credit card transaction will appear on your bill as "PAYPAL *PAYPAL".


etc


----------



## -GP-

same as me then. Cool. Got the VIP for the meet huh?


----------



## Platt

Yeah why not if im going might aswell do it properly


----------



## -GP-

indeed. Guess i'll see you there then


----------



## JD13

OMIGOD!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ive just seen this. I will 100% be there. Kobashi & Misawa live. This is amazing news.

Edit: Hopefully im gonna do the whole VIP/Front row thing as well. Everyone from WF should meet up, might be a laugh.

Oh Jesus, Kobashi & Misawa live, im crying tears of joy.


----------



## bmxmadb53

Everyone is going but me.


----------



## KingKicks

Apparently Kobashi vs. Misawa is being teased as the main event.


----------



## Oceansized

Oh fuck. I'm marking out just at the thought of seeing Kobashi vs Misawa live. I can't wait for this!


----------



## JD13

Benjo™;5269759 said:


> Apparently Kobashi vs. Misawa is being teased as the main event.


:shocked: Dont tease me.
I think id mark out for Misawa just standing up: Misawa gets to his knees, scratches his head, rises slowly and pulls his tights up. JD13 marks out! 

And cmon BMX, you get IWA:MS, ROH, FSM, AAW and a few other promotions in reasonable distance. Let us have the old Japanese guys.


----------



## Blasko

bmxmadb53 said:


> Everyone is going but me.


 *ahem.* :side:


----------



## KingKicks

> From www.puroresupower.com:
> 
> (NOAH) The promotion announced that they will hold an event on 6/21 in England at the Coventry Skydome. Ryu Nakata is teasing either a singles match between Misawa & Kobashi or a tag match involving the two on opposite sides.


Kobashi vs. Misawa would be phenomenal to witness live.


----------



## T-C

My expectations are now too high.

It'll suck if it doesn't happen now.

It being Misawa/Kobashi.


----------



## Sephiroth

wait, wtf. tickets are on sale already? no fucking way. i was waiting for 4 a.m. for this so i can buy tickets. 

oh hey, it's official...I'M GOING!

(if i can still get a 25 GBP premiere bleacher seat)

er wait, everything says out of stock....HOW DO I ORDER? FUCK

edit: oh fuck you guys. why couldn't they have NOT FUCKED UP and kept the 10 a.m. Tuesday thing set. 

*FUCK*



JD13 said:


> :shocked: Dont tease me.
> I think id mark out for Misawa just standing up: Misawa gets to his knees, scratches his head, rises slowly and pulls his tights up. JD13 marks out!
> 
> And cmon BMX, you get IWA:MS, ROH, FSM, AAW and a few other promotions in reasonable distance. Let us have the old Japanese guys.


lol, never forget that BMX LOVES AAW. biggest AAW mark i know. he like shits bricks over Danny Daniels.

EDIT 2: OMG YES! LOOKS LIKE THEY STILL HAVE TICKETS. i emailed Mark and he just responded.



> Hi Gary
> 
> You are correct. Tickets don't go onsale until 10am then all tickets will be available
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mark
> A-Merchandise.co.uk


now it's official, i'm going to England . i've decided to go almost a full week before the show. i REALLY want to see London and explore and stuff. so i'll do that for a few days and then take the National Express on Friday before the show to Coventry and then spend the whole day there and then go to the Meet & Greet first the next day.


----------



## McQueen

You need someone to backpack it with ya, like seriously I was thinking of doing the same thing. Now skittles I just need my status report on my ticket 



xTOMx said:


> :shocked: David's going... I might have to go now.


I'm willing to fly a couple thousand miles to go and you'vwe decided to go cause of David (no offence David) who only live in Liverpool.

**** You Tom!


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen, i'll probably explore and tour the first day or two i'm there and then practically live in a pub for the rest of the trip in London till the show .

also, i'd LOVE to catch an Arsenal game, but it's a shame season is over by then. are there any tournaments or anything going on during the summer? doesn't have to be Arsenal, just as long as it's a premier game.

i've always dreamed of going to a real premiership game. the closest was when i saw AC Milan play the Chicago Fire in 05. no Sheva tho...biggest disappointment ever.


----------



## McQueen

Pub = ratings and quite possibly vomiting and fighting.

Sounds good to me. :lmao


----------



## Sephiroth

just bought my ticket . i'm so excited. i bought the VIP Meet and Greet and Premium Bleachers tickets. streamer seat tickets are too much, especially with the Meet and Greet.


----------



## T-C

I went for the streamer section.

Haven't decided on the meet and greet yet as it depends a lot on flights and what time I can get there.


----------



## -GP-

picked up streamer and vip - i know that when i go to the meet i'll want to get to everyone so getting the VIP is probably cheaper than regular...depends on how many guys you want to see


----------



## BreakdownV1

Oro w/wench & Kliqster Booked for the Pro Wrestling NOAH Show.


----------



## Sephiroth

you guys went for Streamer Seats . seems a little much for me considering the meet and greet VIP is half the price of it. but Balcony seats should be great. hopefully i got like front row balcony since i ordered them right away.

looks like a lot of us are going then. WF get together during or after the Meet & Greet? David can wear a sign that says "WF Members, Kick Me" and then we'll all know where to meet.


----------



## McQueen

We all just wear name tags that say Banned by Platt.


----------



## Sephiroth

cp_punk said:


> Got a receipt from PayPal but then went back to their site and found the ticket still in the cart as if it had never been checked out.


i talked to one of the guys on AIM and they said it's normal for it to still be in the basket.


----------



## KingKicks

Bought 2 streamer seats and 2 VIP's (For me and my mate) plus general floor seating for my sisters.

Damn i can't wait. Kobashi. Kobashi. KOBASHI!


----------



## Oceansized

Do you guys know what you're doing for a place to stay at all?


----------



## -GP-

no...details....

actually maybe we could get some sort of deal from a cheap hotel if several of us book for the night


----------



## Oceansized

I'll be keeping my eye out for somewhere cheap nearby. I'll keep you informed.


----------



## Oceansized

http://www.hotelnet.co.uk/hotels/hotel-4204.htm
That place is only £37 per person, and it's only a 1.3 miles away from the SkyDome, which would only be about £5 in a taxi!
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&h...461&sspn=7.956229,20.456543&ie=UTF8&z=16&om=1

That's the cheapest I could find and it looks decent.


----------



## T-C

Oceansized said:


> http://www.hotelnet.co.uk/hotels/hotel-4204.htm
> That place is only £37 per person, and it's only a 1.3 miles away from the SkyDome, which would only be about £5 in a taxi!
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&h...461&sspn=7.956229,20.456543&ie=UTF8&z=16&om=1
> 
> That's the cheapest I could find and it looks decent.


Great work. I'm thinking that's where I'll book to stay.


----------



## Emperor DC

I'm not going now. For a few reasons mainly.

I just got a call from A-Merchandice so if you ordered through them but your payment did not go through, expect to be called. I am gutted I can't go but have managed to book tickets because next year, Emperor DC is heading to New York!


----------



## -GP-

Emperor DC said:


> I just got a call from A-Merchandice so *if you ordered through them but your payment did not go through*, expect to be called.


could you elaborate on that a bit? Did you get a receipt from PayPal?

hotel looks good, nice work. I might ask around campus or at the student union if there is any sort of student hostel in the area


----------



## Emperor DC

No. I added to my basket, went to pay but the payment did not go through as there was something wrong with my Paypal account, that is why he rang.

btw Spartnlax, mind me coming to your neck of the woods and staying with you next year?  I am a cheapskate and I don't know how much Hotels cost in New York.


----------



## Stainless

Yep, looks like I'm going thanks to Uncle Oro and his magical pre Gazpayday wallet of doom.

Should be epic, and there's got to be a full on bar crawl beforehand.


----------



## Kliqster

The UK Kliq is nailing it!


----------



## ThunderAngel

I got my ticket. My first wrestling show in 10 years!


----------



## Tom

Stainless said:


> Yep, looks like I'm going thanks to Uncle Oro and his magical pre Gazpayday wallet of doom.
> 
> Should be epic, *and there's got to be a full on bar crawl beforehand.*


"Thats fuckin' right."


----------



## BreakdownV1

I'm starting a Cena chant.


----------



## Stainless

Got my ticket. I love Uncle Oro.


----------



## BreakdownV1

So...Far...In...Overdraft.


----------



## Sephiroth

so Londoners, what is there to do in your city besides get wasted?


----------



## Spartanlax

Emperor DC said:


> No. I added to my basket, went to pay but the payment did not go through as there was something wrong with my Paypal account, that is why he rang.
> 
> btw Spartnlax, mind me coming to your neck of the woods and staying with you next year?  I am a cheapskate and I don't know how much Hotels cost in New York.


Hotels can get expensive. As long as you look like you could be in high school (hell, just don't look above age 25), you can stay at my house. Anyone can, really, haha, my mom's cool with stuff like that.


----------



## Blasko

Spartanlax said:


> Hotels can get expensive. As long as you look like you could be in high school (hell, just don't look above age 25), you can stay at my house. Anyone can, really, haha, my mom's cool with stuff like that.


 Oh my.


----------



## Rated Y2J

I would definately go to this....if Coventry was nearer :no:. Looks great.

Still, surely ROH will come to the UK this Year.


----------



## Sephiroth

Booyaka 619 said:


> I would definately go to this....if Coventry was nearer :no:. Looks great.
> 
> Still, surely ROH will come to the UK this Year.


i'm spending almost 1000 dollars on plane tickets and hotel for half a week...plus god knows what other expenses...

*man up*



-Blasko- said:


> Oh my.



i like where this is going...


----------



## Rated Y2J

Sephiroth said:


> i'm spending almost 1000 dollars on plane tickets and hotel for half a week...plus god knows what other expenses...
> 
> *man up*


Christ.

I can't though.. seeing as i'm only 15, and have no money.. I have to rely on my Dad or Mum to get the tickets. Which is a no go, I should expect. They get my Sister tickets to gigs, so.. i'll ask them in the Morning anyways. I hope they let me go, as it looks quality.


----------



## Sephiroth

Booyaka 619 said:


> Christ.
> 
> I can't though.. seeing as i'm only 15, and have no money.. I have to rely on my Dad or Mum to get the tickets. Which is a no go, I should expect. They get my Sister tickets to gigs, so.. i'll ask them in the Morning anyways. I hope they let me go, as it looks quality.


sorry, i usually assume anyone on these forums isn't under the age of 16 unless i go into the WWE Section.

how far is it for you then?


----------



## Rated Y2J

Sephiroth said:


> sorry, i usually assume anyone on these forums isn't under the age of 16 unless i go into the WWE Section.
> 
> how far is it for you then?


Haha. 

Woah, I just checked Google Map and it's only 130 miles. I still have hope for going to this show, then.

EDIT: And also seeing as I have an Operation at the end of this Month, I have a better chance of going, as I've missed out on The Human League, Red Hot Chili Peppers AND Squeeze concerts thanks to my Back Problems, and also missed out on going to Old Trafford. So... I have a better chance I suppose *Prays*.


----------



## Tom

Sephiroth said:


> so Londoners, what is there to do in your city besides get wasted?



What else would you wana do?


----------



## Emperor DC

-Blasko- said:


> Oh my.


Spartanlax knows full well he is not my type.


----------



## Sephiroth

xTOMx said:


> What else would you wana do?


London has strip clubs right?...or doesn't London swing that way?


----------



## Oceansized

London has strip clubs indeed.


----------



## Tom

Sephiroth said:


> London has strip clubs right?...or doesn't London swing that way?


Try Soho. :side:


----------



## Kliqster

London has me. Nuff said, really.

For those who are paying $1000 to come and see this from a'far. Here's a better idea.

Keep $500 for yourself. Give me the other half, I'll go see the show, film it for you and write up a nice report. I'll even get drunk on your behalf. I'll stay in a five star hotel, eat your complementary mints, shake Kobashi's hand and wipe my arse with Andrex Deluxe. 

Why waste all that money when you can have more for less?


----------



## McQueen

McQueen is now offically going to this show. 

I haven't had a proper vacation in years so this would be why I'm whilling to pay a couple thousand to go to a wrestling show. You gotta live a little sometimes.


----------



## T-C

What seats did you get McQueen?

And yea Andrex Deluxe is tremendous.


----------



## McQueen

T-C said:


> What seats did you get McQueen?
> 
> And yea Andrex Deluxe is tremendous.


Streamer seats of course. If i'm gonna cry at the sight of Kobashi he might as well see it.


----------



## Blasko

Why do I have a feeling people are just going to this show for this rumored after party instead of the show itself?


----------



## BreakdownV1

There's a show?


----------



## T-C

McQueen said:


> Streamer seats of course. If i'm gonna cry at the sight of Kobashi he might as well see it.


Great stuff. We could be in close proximety of eachother then. :shocked: 

I'll be the guy marking like a mad man for Ricky Marvin. Should be easy enough to spot. If that doesn't give it away the bWo shirt should.


----------



## McQueen

Cool T-C, well go out after the show and Effiel Tower us a Ho.


----------



## T-C

McQueen said:


> Cool T-C, well go out after the show and Effiel Tower us a Ho.


Then superman one?

There will be wreckage.


----------



## Rated Y2J

*Re: Official Indy DVD Help Thread*

Well my Mum hasn't said i'm definately not going, which is great. She said "We'll see..", and Dad seems rather interested in it, although he dislikes Wrestling. So I personally think I have a good chance of going. It will be great.

I'll get Dragon and Nigel to sign my Driven DVD, and The Briscoes to sign my Man Up DVD. It'll be even better for me as this will be my first show that i've gone to since 2000, when I was 8. So now I understand it more and all that, it'll be great.


----------



## BreakdownV1

Just been talking to one of my buds who's from coventry. If you fancy Indie/rock/general gigging after check out the jailhouse apparently it's near the skydome.


----------



## =Dan=

Id love to go but i dont think anyone would take me 


Oh well ill try


----------



## JD13

Ordered Streamer tickets and VIP pass this morning :hb

Mucho respect to you guys trekking across the pond. Thats passion.

Looks like coventrys being invaded by WF in june.


----------



## Sephiroth

we all need to book the same hotel . more specifically, we all need to get every room on a specific floor so we can all party.

or we can all stay in McQueen's room! i'm sure there's room, plus it's free


----------



## T-C

Sephiroth said:


> we all need to book the same hotel . more specifically, we all need to get every room on a specific floor so we can all party.
> 
> or we can all stay in McQueen's room! i'm sure there's room, plus it's free


Count me in for that.


----------



## -GP-

My guess is we can get a pretty low price by all booking as a group so it does make a lot of sense


----------



## Platt

Count me in for any group booking type thing doubt i'll want to drive home after the show


----------



## BreakdownV1

Platt said:


> Count me in for any group booking type thing doubt i'll want to drive home after the show


We could share a bed if you like.


----------



## Tom

Platt said:


> Count me in for any group booking type thing doubt i'll want to drive home after the show


You gona be drinking then.  

Slightly off topic...


Platt's Sig said:


> My name is Platt and I love to ban


Admitting you have a problem is a very good first step.


----------



## Guest

Platt said:


> *Count me in for any group booking type thing* doubt i'll want to drive home after the show


Yeah same here. 

Platt has agreed to be our designated driver and will take us from pub to pub.


----------



## Platt

xTOMx said:


> You gona be drinking then.


No

I might have to re-think this or I'm going to be stuck as designated driver for everyone


----------



## Spartanlax

...I'll be the one in the crowd with blood all over him and security right behind, considering I just killed several people to enter the building and get the chance to see Kobashi live.

Me going is still doubtful, but I mentioned a family vacation to Europe to my mom and she seemed interested. 

EDIT- Can I get into pubs in Europe at age 16, or, no? Curious since the rules are more relaxed over there. Obviously I can't drink, but, I don't drink anyway.


----------



## .Skittles.

There's a couple of great pubs up in coventry, espec The Phoenix.. unfortunatly i have no idea where they are in comparsion to the arena :S


----------



## Platt

Spartanlax said:


> ...I'll be the one in the crowd with blood all over him and security right behind, considering I just killed several people to enter the building and get the chance to see Kobashi live.
> 
> Me going is still doubtful, but I mentioned a family vacation to Europe to my mom and she seemed interested.
> 
> EDIT- Can I get into pubs in Europe at age 16, or, no? Curious since the rules are more relaxed over there. Obviously I can't drink, but, I don't drink anyway.


Depends how old you look i was drinking in pubs at 15, and if your not drinking there should be no problem going in.


----------



## Guest

Platt said:


> Depends how old you look i was drinking in pubs at 15, and if your not drinking there should be no problem going in.


Have I just read that right?


----------



## JD13

As it stands, i may have a spare streamer ticket. Im gonna have to see how things pan out.

EDIT: You should be ok in the pubs as long as you stay in a gang with some of the WF crew. I think most of us here are late teens/early 20s.


----------



## Tom

David said:


> Have I just read that right?


He's a recovering alcoholic, thought you knew that!?
He's just got to recover from his banning addiction and he'll be all sorted.


----------



## Spartanlax

Platt said:


> Depends how old you look i was drinking in pubs at 15, and if your not drinking there should be no problem going in.


Works for me. I just wanna know I won't be left out of any pre/post parties due to my young, innocent age


----------



## .Skittles.

Platt said:


> Depends how old you look i was drinking in pubs at 15, and if your not drinking there should be no problem going in.


 i still get ID-ed everytime and im 18..and a half lol


----------



## Platt

.Skittles. said:


> i still get ID-ed everytime and im 18..and a half lol


Only been ID'ed once and that was when i was 20 with a full beard :lmao


----------



## T-C

I get ID'd all the time, due to my "babyface".


----------



## -GP-

T-C said:


> I get ID'd all the time, due to my "babyface".


you should turn heel then....


----------



## JD13

cp_punk said:


> you should turn heel then....


Getting cheap pops indeed.


----------



## Rated Y2J

Probably a stupid question but seeing as I haven't been to a wrestling event since I was 8, do you need adult supervision to go to the greet and meet then the show?

And no, i'm not planning on just leaving on my own . Me and my Cousin were going to go with my Dad, but my Dad doesn't like Wrestling too much. Haven't got many Family members, if any that do really, apart from me and my cousin. Would save a lot of money, too.


----------



## Sephiroth

Platt, if you don't drink, you can just take embarrassing pictures of all of us drunk and then post them on the forums and make us pay you money to take em down.

that or challenge us to pool or cards while we're drunk and clean house

CM Punk would be proud of you Platt.



Booyaka 619 said:


> Probably a stupid question but seeing as I haven't been to a wrestling event since I was 8, do you need adult supervision to go to the greet and meet then the show?
> 
> And no, i'm not planning on just leaving on my own . Me and my Cousin were going to go with my Dad, but my Dad doesn't like Wrestling too much. Haven't got many Family members, if any that do really, apart from me and my cousin. Would save a lot of money, too.


it shouldn't be a problem unless you are under the age of 13. you know, not too young.


----------



## Rated Y2J

Sephiroth said:


> Platt, if you don't drink, you can just take embarrassing pictures of all of us drunk and then post them on the forums and make us pay you money to take em down.
> 
> that or challenge us to pool or cards while we're drunk and clean house
> 
> CM Punk would be proud of you Platt.
> 
> 
> 
> it shouldn't be a problem unless you are under the age of 13. you know, not too young.


Cool, thanks mate. Nah, 15 and 16.

Just read that you can only get one own item signed if you buy a general meet and greet ticket. I'll probably get Dragon to sign Driven, then. Now that I don't need adult supervision, it's pretty much definate seeing as Dad was saying things like "What ticket would you wan't to get? Streamer?", and "We'll have to get it sorted soon". So yeah, should soon be ordering two streamer tickets and two greet and meet tickets . Can't wait!


----------



## Sephiroth

Booyaka 619 said:


> Cool, thanks mate. Nah, 15 and 16.
> 
> Just read that you can only get one own item signed if you buy a general meet and greet ticket. I'll probably get Dragon to sign Driven, then. Now that I don't need adult supervision, it's pretty much definate seeing as Dad was saying things like "What ticket would you wan't to get? Streamer?", and "We'll have to get it sorted soon". So yeah, should soon be ordering two streamer tickets and two greet and meet tickets . Can't wait!


if you plan on getting pictures of any 8x10 autographs, the VIP one might be a better deal if you plan on meeting at least 5-6 of them. 

apparently in order to get a photograph (just a polaroid, VIP let's you use your own camera) you need to BUY an 8x10 of that specific wrestler and get it autographed for 2 GBP. 

also, i think the VIPers are the only ones that get access to the bar and waiting area before the show

edit: shit, nm. it's 5 GBP PER photograph and 3 GBP to get an 8x10 signed.



> Saturday June 21st will also host a special event offering fans the chance to meet the top stars from Pro Wrestling Noah. This will be your
> chance to get a photo taken with your favorite stars and it will work differently to any of the past fan slams etc.
> 
> Starting at 2pm, you will be able to gain access to the arena and will be able to head to a holding area where you will be able to buy merchandise or 8x10's for the superstars to sign, and then you will be filtered through and meet the stars of your choice. Once you get to each superstar stand you will be able to get 2 own items signed if you have brought them with you, you will be able to get a Polaroid of the two of you at a cost of £5 each and a signed 8x10 at £3. If you bring your own camera you are able to get a photo without charge when purchasing an 8x10. If you have VIP entry (as detailed below) you will of course get this free of charge. After meeting the stars You will then be able to head to the bar area to meet and mingle with other fans prior to the doors opening for the evenings event.
> 
> 
> VIP Entry : £30
> (This includes the 10 8x10's for the guest superstars and permits you to have your photo taken without charge using you own camera, plus 2 own items can be signed)


i'm gonna bring my Driven DVD and NOAH Budokan Double DVD (the one with Kobashi's return) signed. 

i bet the 10 superstars will be KENTA, Kobashi, Misawa, Marufuji, Nigel, Danielson, Briscoes, Morishima, and not sure who else (sorry Bison fans, but i doubt he will be one of the 10)


----------



## Rated Y2J

Sephiroth said:


> if you plan on getting pictures of any 8x10 autographs, the VIP one might be a better deal if you plan on meeting at least 5-6 of them.
> 
> apparently in order to get a photograph (just a polaroid, VIP let's you use your own camera) you need to BUY an 8x10 of that specific wrestler and get it autographed for 2 GBP.
> 
> also, i think the VIPers are the only ones that get access to the bar and waiting area before the show
> 
> edit: shit, nm. it's 5 GBP PER photograph and 3 GBP to get an 8x10 signed.


Well if I like got a photograph with atleast 5-6 of them, it'll probably cost more then the VIP ticket itself. So yeah, VIP ticket seems the better option. 15 GBP more, but it looks as if it's worth it.


----------



## casper-21

Italy is ready.
Coventry, we're coming! :agree:


----------



## AmericanDragon26

casper-21 said:


> Italy is ready.
> Coventry, we're coming! :agree:


I'm ready too...

Have you already bought the tickets?


----------



## ROH Fan #1

Yeh!!!! Just purchased my ticket, didnt have that much money but fuck it. Ill be stationed in the West Midlands for study then anyway. Way better than having to go to Liverpool.


----------



## McQueen

I'm in on the group lodging/party thing if you all seriously want to do that. 

Chances are if we all party I will vomit cause when I get drinking hardcore, I hit the floor. But it should make an awesome opportunity for me to make a fool of myself in front of strangers and really that's what vacations are all about.


----------



## Oceansized

I'm gonna get a lovely big bag of weed for an after show smoke up!


----------



## McQueen

Oceansized said:


> I'm gonna get a lovely big bag of weed for an after show smoke up!


Platt will ban you for that.

Just saying.


----------



## Blasko

I'd KILL to get drunk with T-C, Lax and Queen. 

BECAUSE WE ARE THE OTHER 4~!


----------



## McQueen

:agree: Our faction is better than the Vulture Squad and twice as gangsta.


----------



## Blasko

More Charismatic then No Remorse. 
More G then the Vulture Squad. 
More Random then TNA booking. 

Anything else I forgot? :$


----------



## T-C

-Blasko- said:


> More Charismatic then No Remorse.
> More G then the Vulture Squad.
> More Random then TNA booking.
> 
> Anything else I forgot? :$


More over than Shelton Benjamin.

But yea you pretty much covered it.


----------



## Platt

Got my ticket this morning, front row


----------



## KingKicks

Platt said:


> Got my ticket this morning, front row


Received mine as well, 2nd row, Block E.


----------



## ROH Fan #1

I want to receieve my ticket as well but transport will probably take some weeks.


----------



## Sephiroth

to those that got their stuff already, are the VIP Meet & Greet tickets just a ticket? or did they go all out and have like a press badge or something you can hang around your neck. that would be sweet.


----------



## Platt

Sephiroth said:


> to those that got their stuff already, are the VIP Meet & Greet tickets just a ticket? or did they go all out and have like a press badge or something you can hang around your neck. that would be sweet.


Meet & Greet tickets aren't being sent out yet the only things sent out so far are the streamer seat tickets.


----------



## BreakdownV1

Sephiroth said:


> like a press badge or something you can hang around your neck. that would be sweet.


That's how you get the chicks.


----------



## McQueen

I hope I'm not sitting by Platt cause I'd get banned from Ringside. :$

Ok, banning jokes are getting old, I didn't even check what seat I had all I know is I got a streamer seat lol.


----------



## -GP-

Got my ticket as well. Block G, 2nd Row.

They sent me FWA Academy's "Supercard 4" as well, "as a token of our *aprication* for your order" :lmao

card seems interesting enough on it...


> Aviv Maayan Vs "The Human Dynamo" Max Voltage
> 
> Wade Fitzgerald Vs Tom Langford
> 
> LT Summers Vs Jamie Brum
> 
> Chris Hero Vs James Tighe Vs Hade Vansen
> 
> Steel Cage Match - Main Event
> Mark Sloan & Ollie Burns Vs Harry Mills & Mark Haskins
> 
> Gallagher Vs Kikitaro
> 
> Dan Head & Doug Williams Vs Yoshinobu Kanemaru and Takashi Sugiura


----------



## KingKicks

cp_punk said:


> Got my ticket as well. Block G, 2nd Row.
> 
> They sent me FWA Academy's "Supercard 4" as well, "as a token of our *aprication* for your order" :lmao
> 
> card seems interesting enough on it...


I :lmao at the aprication when the DVD came for me as well.

Haven't watched the DVD yet but Hero, Kikutaro, Kanemaru, Sugiura and Williams makes it watchable for me.


----------



## BreakdownV1

No tickets for us balcony kids, but to be fair, we do get to spit on you


----------



## Stainless

Spit?

Fuck that, first one to piss on a Yank gets $4 Canadian.


----------



## BreakdownV1

Haha so that's $50 American? YOU'RE ON! The UK Kliq to play Cream cracker on the front row?


----------



## McQueen

I didn't get an appreciation DVD, and I've got a 10 hour flight to go to this. Those motherfuckers.

Got my ticket. Block E, Row C, Seat 10. I'm gonna throw stuff at Benjo.


----------



## AmericanDragon26

Got my ticket too. Block C, Row D.


----------



## -GP-

McQueen said:


> I didn't get an appreciation DVD, and I've got a 10 hour flight to go to this. Those motherfuckers.


Apparently they don't appreciate you enough to pay for international shipping


----------



## Oceansized

Gonna order my tickets when I get paid at the end of the month. There better be streamer tickets left.


----------



## Platt

Oceansized said:


> Gonna order my tickets when I get paid at the end of the month. There better be streamer tickets left.


You'll be lucky there was only 15 left 4 days ago


----------



## ViddyThis

Got my ticket. Block 4 (Mezzanine level BK4.....God knows what that means), Row C.


----------



## Oceansized

Platt said:


> You'll be lucky there was only 15 left 4 days ago


Oh fuck. Plan: Ask mother for £100 time.


----------



## JD13

Has everyone in the UK got their tickets(those who ordered them in the first 5 days or so at least)? I ordered mine last Wednesday and havent recieved them.


----------



## T-C

I got mine. No fuckin' DVD though.

Not that I'd watch it, but still.


----------



## BreakdownV1

UK Kliq has ours


----------



## JD13

OK, slightly worried and a little bit angry now. I know the shows in June, but still. 
If i dont get them by saturday, im gonna e-mail them. I actualy spoke to Mark last week and he confirmed my order had gone through so i doubt im gonna have any problems.
After the KOE cup, im not taking chances.


----------



## -GP-

i say drop them an e-mail now. nothing to lose in any case.
just say you know others who've gotten their tickets already and just want to confirm your order is in there somewhere


----------



## bmxmadb53

Let's start a pay for bmxmadb53 to go to noah fund. Ready Go.

Total: $0.


----------



## McQueen

bmxmadb53 said:


> Let's start a pay for bmxmadb53 to go to noah fund. Ready Go.
> 
> Total: $0.


Actually you now owe me $15 dollars for suggesting such a thing in my forum. And if you think my bribes are outragous wait till Platt and David see this.

Total: -$15.


----------



## Platt

JD13 said:


> OK, slightly worried and a little bit angry now. I know the shows in June, but still.
> If i dont get them by saturday, im gonna e-mail them. I actualy spoke to Mark last week and he confirmed my order had gone through so i doubt im gonna have any problems.
> After the KOE cup, im not taking chances.


Did you order streamer seats because those are the only ones that have been sent out so far the rest are going out this week or early next week.


----------



## ROH

Eh, I dunno if I'm gonna go to this. Dunno why, not THAT interested. I guess money will be TIGHT around the time and I bet all the good tickets and such are gone by now.


----------



## BreakdownV1

Platt said:


> Did you order streamer seats because those are the only ones that have been sent out so far the rest are going out this week or early next week.



Premium Bleachers are out too.


----------



## T-C

ROH said:


> Eh, I dunno if I'm gonna go to this. Dunno why, not THAT interested. I guess money will be TIGHT around the time and I bet all the good tickets and such are gone by now.


Ghey.

Come on man. Need I say anymore. Come on.


----------



## JD13

Platt said:


> Did you order streamer seats because those are the only ones that have been sent out so far the rest are going out this week or early next week.


I did indeed.


----------



## umaga_rulz

Hey… I’m 19/M/UK and I don’t know ANYONE who watches NOAH. So I’ll be going to show regardless but I was wondering if anyone on here was in a similar situation and wouldn’t mind teaming with me? …or whatever. I wouldn’t really want to go alone. I live in Lancaster so someone/people in the NW would be ideal!

And hey… we have a few months to get to know each other.

I’m thinking of getting a streamer seat if there r any left but I don’t really mind.

So add me on MSN if you’re interested. [email protected] and you can email me on that too.

Josch


----------



## Spartanlax

Ollie...Ollie....

....come on.

That should be enough.


----------



## ROH Fan #1

Im in Holland and got my 20 quid ticket today, so its been posted. 

Im currently still marking the fuck out, seriously I went to one ROH Liverpool show for Joe, 187 and Briscoes. Now theres Briscoes Nigel and Dragon. And fucking Kobashi Misawa Kenta Marufuji on top of that. Jeeeeeesus.


----------



## McQueen

ROH said:


> Eh, I dunno if I'm gonna go to this. Dunno why, not THAT interested. I guess money will be TIGHT around the time and I bet all the good tickets and such are gone by now.


I should criticize you for skipping out on KENTA, Misawa, Bison Smith & Kobashi to go see a bunch of jobbers, El Generico, Incoherance, and some more jobbers with about 40 other people but whatever it is your money.


----------



## arfanvilla

Got my Streamer tickets today. Ordered friday afternoon and received on saturday morining - that was bloody fast.

Sitting in Block A. Does any one know of a good seating plan in more detail for the show.

PS I can't F'n wait for this, only 5 more months to go.


----------



## ROH

McQueen said:


> I should criticize you for skipping out on KENTA, Misawa, Bison Smith & Kobashi to go see a bunch of jobbers, El Generico, Incoherance, and some more jobbers with about 40 other people but whatever it is your money.


Ok, that's just being unfair. I like CHIKARA more than NOAH, so I'd rather see a show of theirs. Okay, CHIKARA doesn't have all those Japanese legends and a million fans, but no need to insult it like that.


----------



## ViddyThis

arfanvilla said:


> Got my Streamer tickets today. Ordered friday afternoon and received on saturday morining - that was bloody fast.
> 
> Sitting in Block A. Does any one know of a good seating plan in more detail for the show.
> 
> PS I can't F'n wait for this, only 5 more months to go.


----------



## JD13

Still havent got my damm tickets 
If theres a problem then im gonna freak out :evil:


----------



## Sephiroth

i got my tickets over a week ago. premium balcony ftw


----------



## McQueen

Sephiroth said:


> i got my tickets over a week ago. premium balcony ftw


Jobber you shoulda got streamer seats like me.


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> Jobber you shoulda got streamer seats like me.


if i can't sit front row, i want balcony. and i just so happened to get front row balcony


----------



## McQueen

Nice Logic....


..no seriously. But I still want Kobashi to see my tears of joy front row or not so I had to get Streamer seats.


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> Nice Logic....
> 
> 
> ..no seriously. But I still want Kobashi to see my tears of joy front row or not so I had to get Streamer seats.


chanting his name to the rhythm of his entrance music is going to be the highlight of my life . i heart Kobashi so so much


----------



## McQueen

Sephiroth said:


> chanting his name to the rhythm of his entrance music is going to be the highlight of my life . i heart Kobashi so so much


I concur, I get goosebumps watching the entrance to the match where he won the GHC off Misawa because you can tell from the atmosphere of the crowd that they really truly were waiting for years to see that match. And getting to be a part of what I expect to be a similar atmosphere is a pretty exciting thing.


----------



## bmxmadb53

McQueen said:


> I concur, I get goosebumps watching the entrance to the match where he won the GHC off Misawa because you can tell from the atmosphere of the crowd that they really truly were waiting for years to see that match. And getting to be a part of what I expect to be a similar atmosphere is a pretty exciting thing.


False.

Naw, I wish I was going.


----------



## T-C

A-Merchandise official update sent by email - 



> FEBRUARY 1st Update : New Fighters Added & Ticket Update
> 
> The Streamer Section (£50 Tickets) have now sold out completely and the last chance to get hold of 1 pair of these will be in an upcoming competition in Powerslam Magazine. More details to be announced on this soon.
> 
> March's issue of Fighting Spirit will feature a huge interview with Doug Williams and have a competition to win some exclusive Noah goodies that are not available elsewhere. An upcoming article on the sun-online.co.uk will feature the previous press release and new quotes from Doug Williams. Also over at www.britwres.com there is the excellent S&M radio show with an 40 minute sitdown radio show with Williams, who discusses many subjects including some Noah details that were slipped out early!
> 
> 
> 
> Kotaro Suzuki debuted for NOAH in December 2001. The 29-year-old aerialist has been wowing crowds with his acrobatics for years, but really made an impact in 2007 when he and partner Ricky Marvin reigned as GHC junior heavyweight tag champions for most of the year. Suzuki is tipped to become the star of the junior heavyweight division’s singles ranks this year. The female favorite uses the Misty Crush, Blue Destiny and 619 as finishing moves
> 
> 
> 
> Taiji Ishimori is a disciple of Ultimo Dragon, having been trained by the former WCW cruiserweight champion. Ishimori was initially a star in Dragon’s Toryumon X promotion, where he impressed audiences with his state-of-the-art moves such as the Superstar Elbow. Ishimori showed his intentions of following in the footsteps of KENTA and Naomichi Marufuji as a junior heavyweight division player, when he and KENTA won the NTV Cup in July 2007. Taiji has also just signed with pro Wrestling Noah full time.
> 
> 
> 
> Bison Smith is an American powerhouse who has been one of NOAH’s top foreign stars over the last seven years. Smith was trained by All Pro Wrestling and debuted in 1998. He first appeared for NOAH in 2001 and competed for the GHC World title in 2003 and 2007. Bison Smith has wrestled in Puerto Rico and for several independent promotions in the US, and is influenced by Stan Hansen and Bruiser Brody. Bison’s finishing move is the Bisontennial.
> 
> With these 3 names now included, the final 10 for the meet and greet have been announced. Vip Tickets will be sent out soon
> 
> Event : European Navigation 2008
> Date : Saturday June 21st,
> Venue : Skydome Arena, Coventry
> Times : 6.15 Doors, 7pm Start
> Ticket Prices : £25. £20, £12.50 (£50 - Sold Out)
> Meet and Greet : 2pm (£15/30)
> 
> Online Sales : www.a-merchandise.co.uk or www.prowrestlingnoah.co.uk
> Box Office Numbers : (023) 9229 7788 or (024) 7663 0693
> 
> 
> I'm happy with additions to the show thus far, still can't wait for this show it's going to be awesome and it's still 5 months away!!!!


Ishimori being on the show will be fun.


----------



## KingKicks

Ishimori on the show should be a hell of a lot of fun.


----------



## boiledbunny

Im heading along to this also. I have streamer seats, but in Row B. Not too put out about that.

I would love if they gave us a legit Danielson Vs Kobashi match, but doubt they will. One way or othjer, this is going to be great. Travelling from Ireland so staying in Coventry for the weekend.


----------



## McQueen

T-C said:


> Ishimori being on the show will be fun.


Really man you know your marking out for BISON! Ishimori should be good, I wouldn't be surprised if we get Ishimori & KENTA vs. The Briscoes.


----------



## T-C

I was sure BISON was coming anyway, so I have already enjoyed being delighted about that.

bWo brother.


----------



## McQueen

b.W.o. 4 Life!


----------



## ROH

If Hero and CC are there I'll go. I may go without them being booked.


----------



## Sephiroth

i can't remember if i asked this before, but did anyone get their VIP Meet and Greet thing? cuz i didn't


----------



## McQueen

Yeah I got mine.

Edit: Mine is General Admission, my mistake.


----------



## Platt

Sephiroth said:


> i can't remember if i asked this before, but did anyone get their VIP Meet and Greet thing? cuz i didn't


VIP meet and great things are only now getting sent out. They couldn't send them out until the last 3 people were confirmed because they're sending the 8x10s out with them.


----------



## Maxx Hero

If England gets NOAH I officially ask Dragon Gate to do a full show in the US.


----------



## McQueen

Maxx Hero said:


> If England gets NOAH I officially ask Dragon Gate to do a full show in the US.


They are either later this year or next year in California. They brought it up at a recent PWG show.


----------



## JD13

McQueen said:


> Really man you know your marking out for BISON! Ishimori should be good, I wouldn't be surprised if we get *Ishimori & KENTA vs. The Briscoes*


not so bad IMO

Still havent got my tickets :cussin:


----------



## Maxx Hero

McQueen said:


> They are either later this year or next year in California. They brought it up at a recent PWG show.


Still to far for us MN guys...


----------



## McQueen

Yeah I understand what you mean, I was upset (but not surprised) that Misawa was aved for a ROH NYC show and really wanted to go to that but didn't.


----------



## Platt

Merch and competitions announced



> Official Show Programme and Streamer Bundle. - £10 (Purchase)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Official Event Programme is now available to pre order. The full colour 16 page programme will be A4 sized and features bios and information all the stars of Pro Wrestling Noah, ideal for getting signed and a great souvenier of this historic event. There will only be a limited run of these produced and you are advsied to order soon so that you an guaranteed to get a copy.
> 
> But thats not all, it wouldn't be a Noah event without the Streamers for use of the entrances, we have bought a bulk load and included with the Programme bundle is 4 streamers, for Kobashi Black and Purple and for Misawa Green and White.
> 
> You get the Programme plus 4 streamers for only £10 over at www.a-merchandise.co.uk. Be sure to order yours not to avoid missing out.
> 
> Please Note This is a Pre Order Item and will be sent closer to the event.
> 
> -------------------
> 
> Streamer Six Pack ( Purchase )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also there is a seperate Streamer bundle available. any 6 coloured Streamers for £10, Your choice of 26 colours, you tell us what you want and we'll get them in for you.
> 
> Morishima - Black/Yellow
> Kenta - Brown/Yellow
> Misawa - Green/White
> Kobashi - Black/Purple
> Marufuji - Yellow/Black
> Doug Williams - Red/White/Blue
> Suzuki - Blue/Yellow
> Ishimori - Yellow/Red
> 
> Please note : There may be upto a 10 day wait for the streamers to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> Over Half Sold out already
> --------------------------
> 
> The European Navigation Tickets going very quickly with still over 4 months to the event already half of the tickets have now been sold. Be sure to book your tickets if you haven't done so already.
> 
> 1 Streamer Ticket Left - On the UKFF "Gimmick" has one streamer ticket for sale at face value - Link
> 
> 
> The Sun Online
> --------------
> 
> The Sun Online becomes newest partner for European Navigation 2008. Each month the Sun team have special treats instore for not just the sun readers but also the European Navigation ticket holders with exclusive interviews, competitions to win items you will not be able to get elsewhere, previews and an exclusive match announcement in the coming months.
> 
> The Sun Online, the online home for one of the largest Daily Papers. Their website hub features all the latest stories and has a comprehensive Wrestling section, headed by Simon Lilsboy and Adam Sibley - where you can get all the latest information, articles, interviews from all the biggest names in Professional Wrestling, also you can discuss all the happenings in your favourite promotions and find out exclusive news on Pro Wrestling Noah's European Navigation 2008.
> www.the-sun.co.uk
> 
> 
> Upcoming Competitions.
> ----------------------
> 
> Fighting Spirit (March Edition - available end of feb)
> 
> Prizes :-
> Super Rare Mushiking Terry Action Figure, very limited edition
> Pro Wrestling Noah Carry Bag
> Personally Signed Kenta Kobashi 8x10
> Official first navigation 2007 Noah Poster
> Tour Programme for first navigation 2007
> 
> Powerslam Magazine (April Edition - TBC)
> 
> 
> Prizes :-
> 2 Premium Bleacher seats (Block 4, Row a, seats 3&4) Face Value of £25 each
> The Extremely Limited Edition Mitsuharu Misawa hand puppet
> 
> ROH : Glory By Honor Night one DVD - Feat Misawa/Kenta v Morishima/Marufuji
> 
> plus all your favourite ROH stars, this DVD is not available in the UK yet.
> 
> The Sun Online
> 
> (March - www.the-sun.co.uk)
> 
> Prizes :-
> One of the last copies of FWA : Noah Limits 2 DVD feat Hade Vansen/Doug Williams vs Yone and Morishima
> plus Kidman v Storm v Fliesch
> A full size ROH v Noah Poster, kindly donated from Japanese Pro Wrestling Noah Office
> 
> Doug William's own copy of the Autumn Navigation 2005 Official Programme
> 
> 
> 
> Wrestle-zone (End of February www.wrestle-zone.co.uk)
> 
> Prizes :-
> Very Rare NOah : Destiny 05 Dog Tag
> 
> Signed Kenta Kobashi 8x10
> The very last Jun Akiyama "Sterness" T-Shirt (Large) Out of Production
> 
> 
> Brit Wres.com (Date TBC)
> 
> 
> Prizes :-
> FWA : Noah Limits 1 DVD Feat Doug Williams / Scorpio v Marufuji / Suzuki for GHC world tag team titles. One of the last 3 copies available
> FWA : Noah Limits 2 DVD feat Hade Vansen/Doug Williams vs Yone and Morishima. One of the last 3 copies available
> Direct from the Noah Offices a Navigate for Evolution 06 Official Programme
> 
> 
> Then in May, The Big Ones!
> 
> 2 Huge Competitions, where a lucky winner will get the chance to have his very own Skybox for themselves and 4 friends on June 21st. We have 2 to give away in Fighting Spirit Magazine and online at the-sun.co.uk. This is the only chance to get into the Sky Boxes and you cannot buy a skybox seat, your only chance is to enter these competitions, please see respective site or publications for entry details.
> 
> www.the-sun.co.uk and www.fightingspiritmagazine.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> Your Chance to see some of the Stars of Pro Wrestling Noah's European Navigation 2008 in March
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> On March 2nd wrestling comes back to The Jolly Beggar Club in Coventry for a night packed with with some of the best wrestlers from both sides of the Atlantic.
> 
> American Dragon Bryan Danielson, one the best pound for pound wrestlers in the world total will go one on one with Arguably the best junior heavyweight in the UK right now and a firm favourite in Coventry. Long-time holder of the NWA-UK Jr Heavyweight title Zack Sabre Junior
> 
> Also, many fans have been speculating on the relatively unknown "Physical Specimen" Joel Redman's inclusion on JUne 21st and now fans in Coventry will get to see first hand exactly why Redman was voted last year's Premier Promotions Young Wrestler of the year.
> 
> The six foot 2 inch “Physical Specimen” Joel Redman has been tearing it up nationwide in 2007 from facing off against Robbie Brookside and Danny Boy Collins in Premier Promotions to wrestling Martin Stone and the Kartel in IPW, Somewhat of a semi-regular at WXW in Germany to being undefeated in 4FW to making his big stage debut at Pro Wrestling Noah's European Navigation in June. Redman, at only 21 years old has sculpted himself into a superstar condition and is every improving the skills to back up the body and is dead set on making 2008 his biggest year.The 6'2" Physical specimen Joel Redman has been tearing it up nationwide in 2007 from facing off against Robbie Brookside and Danny Boy Collins in Premier Promotions to wrestling Martin Stone and the Kartel in IPW, being undefeated in 4FW to making his big stage debut at Pro Wrestling Noah's European Navigation in June. Redman is sculputed and has the skills to back up the body and is set on making 2008 his biggest year.
> 
> Other matches to take place on March 2nd
> 
> Our second American star is now signed and ready to appear... And he's even willing to put his title on the line to prove his World Champion status! Texas-based Full Effect Wrestling's 6'5" 255lbs heavyweight champion Angel Of S.I.N is set for a stay in OVW later this year and is using the next few months to take on any competition all around the world.
> 
> One of the top students of Jazz and Rodney Mack's training school, A.O.S is sure to hit hard and bring a fight to these shores. He wanted a heavy hitter and we got one for him so on March 2nd, The Angel Of S.I.N will take on Coventry's own JekkeL with the FEW title on the line!
> 
> One of the fastest rising stars of the midlands scene right now is 19 year old Ashton Smith. The young man from Birmingham is still learning his craft but walks away from every match a little wiser and is still hungry for victory. Expect lightning quickness from the popular up and comer whoever he faces.
> 
> Loud, outspoken and brash... and with all the skills to back it up. Majik has wrestled everywhere that's anywhere in this land as well as a wealth of experience in Europe and the USA. Majik fights in his home town on March 2nd in solo action and is ready for all comers.
> 
> They say he's suicidal... He's also suicidal... His will for the win has seen him do things that can be described as suicidal. Jimmy Havoc has found a home away from home with the fans in Coventry. He comes back on March 2nd and is always ready to up the ante to score the win.
> 
> After a lengthy absence from action south of the border, a man with a list of titles as long as your arm and Conscience makes his return to the midlands. The McPhenom looks forward to putting on a show for his English fans once again.
> 
> The most focused 18 year old in Bristol is also making the trip on March 2nd. The mat skills this young man has only grow with his age and experience and only bigger things can be in his future. Stiro will be in attendance and willing as ever to show off his skills at the expense of whoever he's in the ring with on the night.
> 
> More to be added soon!
> 
> Sunday 2nd March
> The Jolly Beggar Club
> £10 Adults, £5 U15's
> Tickets available on the door.
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> WXW in Germany : 16 Carat Gold Tournament : Featuring Naomichi Marufuju and Taiji Ishimori
> 
> From March 7th to 9th Westside Xtreme Wrestling will host the 3rd annual 16 Carat Gold Tournament in Essen, Germany. 16 wrestlers from all over the world will fight in 4 rounds over 3 days for the prestigious cup currently held by Chris Hero. Pro Wrestling NOAH will be represented by one half the GHC Tag Team Champions Naomichi Marufuji (making his 3rd wXw appearance) and recently signed Taiji Ishimori (making his 2nd wXw appearance). Besides them regular NOAH gaijins Bryan Danielson, Doug Williams and last years winner Chris Hero are also scheduled for the tournament.
> 
> Special non tournament highlight will be the only international wrestling match by Johnny Saint. He will be in action in a special “World of Sports Rules” contest on March 8th.
> 
> Tickets are still available for just 59 Euros for all 3 days at www.wxw-wrestling.com where you can also find further information.
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> Next update is due around March 7th with details of more fighters announced for the event and all the latest news, and possibly the piece of merchandise that every fan in the Skydome should own, but only 250 will be able to....
> 
> www.prowrestlingnoah.co.uk


----------



## Sephiroth

ok so here's the deal, we need to get a plan for an afterparty of sorts. a bar, trash someone's hotel room, etc. etc. 

the point is, i need to take some pictures of the whole WF crew that will be there...for the e-scrapbook >_>

drunk David trying to ban people in real life must be caught on film


----------



## McQueen

You mean sober Platt trying to ban people.

By the way we need to tape a Straight Shootin' with T-C & McQueen and raise money for our pockets.


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> You mean sober Platt trying to ban people.
> 
> By the way we need to tape a Straight Shootin' with T-C & McQueen and raise money for our pockets.


you two will hopefully be dressed up as Brody and Hansen. 

i just hope you guys don't get mugged by Puerto Ricans before the interview


----------



## McQueen

I actually asked T-C to dress as Hansen and I'd go as Mini-Brody but he says he doesn't have any Cowbow gear.
It would be pretty hard for me to transport my own chain as well given security measures.

But I am willing to dress as HG and RG..... Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## Guest

Sephiroth said:


> ok so here's the deal, we need to get a plan for an afterparty of sorts. a bar, trash someone's hotel room, etc. etc.
> 
> the point is, i need to take some pictures of the whole WF crew that will be there...for the e-scrapbook >_>
> 
> * drunk David trying to ban people in real life must be caught on film*


:lmao Awesome!


----------



## -GP-

Sephiroth said:


> ok so here's the deal, we need to get a plan for an afterparty of sorts. a bar, trash someone's hotel room, etc. etc.


Isn't that a given of sorts anyway...? 
From what i've heard Cventry is a quiet city but i'm sure we'll find some sort of fine establishment to take over post-show

on that note, anyone have any sort of place to stay for the night sorted yet? (hotel, hostel, bridge underside etc) 
i'm thinking it's only going to be from whatever time the whole thing is finished until next morning, something like 7-8 hours so i might just find a hotel and go sit in their lobby


----------



## T-C

The night after the show shall be mega. Talking with yanks is always good times.

I'm staying in a hotel called the Britannia or something like that.

I'm think of coming in Ray High Mountain gear.


----------



## McQueen

T-C said:


> The night after the show shall be mega. Talking with yanks is always good times.
> 
> I'm staying in a hotel called the Britannia or something like that.
> 
> I'm think of coming in Ray High Mountain gear.


If you need a Dos Mil Siete Bellwood to come out of the ocean with you, i'm the right man for the job.


----------



## T-C

I was banking on that. Importanat Luchadores of Mil Mascaras FTW.

What I would give for Tak to make the trip.


----------



## McQueen

I'd clean Tak's teeth, thats how badly I want to see him.


----------



## Sephiroth

cp_punk said:


> Isn't that a given of sorts anyway...?
> From what i've heard Cventry is a quiet city but i'm sure we'll find some sort of fine establishment to take over post-show
> 
> on that note, anyone have any sort of place to stay for the night sorted yet? (hotel, hostel, bridge underside etc)
> i'm thinking it's only going to be from whatever time the whole thing is finished until next morning, something like 7-8 hours so i might just find a hotel and go sit in their lobby


i know, i was just making sure all the WFers would be there


----------



## Sephiroth

sorry to double post but i need to bump this.

got my VIP Meet and Greet stuff today. i opened it and a nice shiny picture of Danielson was smiling back up at me. great pictures. i laughed a couple times

*Morishima's picture is kind of blurry
*Picture of Kotaro Suzuki? Seriously? LOL
*Taiji Ishimori looks like he should be in gay porn
*Misawa is SUPER GREEN
*Briscoes get just one photo together, not seperate
*Bison Smith is my hero . His picture is him....doing the claw 
*KENTA has a pube beard on his face
*The Kobashi picture is the greatest thing i've ever seen. Mothing special with it...except that's Kenta F'n Kobashi


----------



## JD13

I have been assured that my tickets are in the post. Im not buying it. Gonna give them a ring this week and tell them there taking the piss.


----------



## KingKicks

Sephiroth said:


> sorry to double post but i need to bump this.
> 
> got my VIP Meet and Greet stuff today. i opened it and a nice shiny picture of Danielson was smiling back up at me. great pictures. i laughed a couple times
> 
> *Morishima's picture is kind of blurry
> *Picture of Kotaro Suzuki? Seriously? LOL
> **Taiji Ishimori looks like he should be in gay porn*
> *Misawa is SUPER GREEN
> *Briscoes get just one photo together, not seperate
> *Bison Smith is my hero . His picture is him....doing the claw
> *KENTA has a pube beard on his face
> *The Kobashi picture is the greatest thing i've ever seen. Mothing special with it...except that's Kenta F'n Kobashi


:lmao i thought the same thing when i saw it.


----------



## -GP-

Got the Meet and Greets? Sounds like i'd better check my mailbox...haven't in days


----------



## ROH

What tickets are still left?


----------



## Guest

ROH said:


> What tickets are still left?


Streamer seating - Sold out
Floor seating
Premium bleacher
General bleacher

http://www.prowrestlingnoah.co.uk/


----------



## boiledbunny

I have one streamer seat for sale at face value. It is 2nd row, seat 2, block e.


----------



## ROH Fan #1

Got my ticket at home in Amsterdam, cannot fucking wait until this day. If the West Midlands lookalike only a little I can tell you right, Coventry is shit. It is...


----------



## JD13

ROH Fan #1 said:


> Got my ticket at home in Amsterdam, cannot fucking wait until this day. If the West Midlands lookalike only a little I can tell you right, Coventry is shit. It is...


WTF ?


----------



## KingKicks

The next update is happening on March 10th, hopefully a match announcement.


----------



## Sephiroth

Bison Smith vs. Nigel McGuinness...anyone else want to see that match?


----------



## KingKicks

> In the Press / Competitions
> 
> In the current issue of Fighting Spirit Magazine there is a huge 6 page interview with Noah Superstar Doug Williams, he talks about his career, wrestling all over the world, his thoughts on WWE, Getting into Noah, his hopes for the show and some bits of info that we haven't covered here. And if that wasn't enough there is also a massive competition where you can win A rare Mushiking Terry Figure, Signed Kobashi 8x10, Event poster and programme, official NOAH merchandise bag and more.
> 
> www.wrestle-zone.co.uk are currently running a competition, which ends on March 15th. You have to answer a simple question to be in with the chance of winning the last Jun Akiyama Sterness Shirt, signed Kenta Kobashi 8x10 and a green destiny dog tag.
> 
> This months Powerslam magazine will have a one page interview with Doug Williams and will give the chance to win some spectacular prizes. A very rare Misawa Hand puppet, the other one we had sold on ebay for £65!, 2 premium Bleacher seats to the event and also 2 TNA or ROH dvds of your choice from A-Merchandise! Powerslam is on sale on the last Thursday of every month.
> 
> Our friends over at www.sun-online.co.uk, have posted a new article informing people of what they can expect at European Navigation and some background on Noah, Japanese wrestling and the stars they will see on June 21st, written by excellent wrestling columnist Adam Sibley the article can be found here.
> 
> In this months Fighting Spirit, Mark Sloan takes the open mic, not one normally be caught with a microphone, Sloan gives us a small insight into his thoughts of how to get into the business and what to look out for. Of course it wouldn't be logically to have free reign and not speak about June 21st so there are some bits and pieces that you will want to read about in this months FSM including the final British name to appearing on the show.
> 
> Event Details
> 
> We have 3 further guys to announce. There will be 24 wrestlers appearing on the card and with these next 3 (plus one in this months FSM) that brings us to 19 announced so far and leaves 5 to be announced in the near future, probably April 1st and I can't wait for the announcements.
> 
> 
> Go Shiozaki is a four year pro who is destined for greatness. Under the tutelage of Kenta Kobashi, the exciting heavyweight prospect has come on greatly during his short career. Shiozaki made a solid impression during 2007 and contested many exciting matches, which earned him recognition by Powerslam magazine who ranked him in their PS 50 for the first time at 32. The future champion uses the German suplex and moonsault as his main moves
> 
> 
> Mohammed Yone, the man best known for sporting a humongous afro is one of NOAH’s most reliable in-ring competitors. Yone first rose to prominence in the cult favorite BattleArts promotion in the late-nineties, but has achieved his greatest fame in NOAH. The highlight of his NOAH tenure was two runs with Takeshi Morishima as holders of the GHC World tag team titles. The colourful Yone’s finishing move of choice is the muscle buster.
> 
> 
> Eddie Edwards, The final US competitor to be announced. Edwards Joined Noah Dojo as a student in May 2005 and was a high school wrestler previously, with recent outings in ROH providing extra experience to this already hot prospect, Edwards has been in battle with just about all of Noah's top junior heavyweights and was especially impressive on the last tour and with his first trip to Europe almost upon us he will look to impress the UK fans.
> 
> I have been told of the card, its absolutely stacked. I could not believe it when it was run through, some of the matches I wouldn't have thought of but one thing is for sure, Noah Fan, Wrestling fan - anybody in attendance on June 21st is going to see some of the matches of the year on European soil. The main event is a corker and in total its a seven match card that has something for everyone.
> 
> It's here, finally we have recieved the one thing that everybody was hoping for. In our possession is an official Noah Canvass. For the show the actual ring aprons will be brought over, the ropes coloured and the posts painted. If people didn't know, you would have guess that we flew the actual ring in for the event. The level of authenticity has seen us go to one of the leading lighting companies in event production, hand them hundreds of photos, budokan dvds and tell them, this is what we want. Unfortunately we had to draw the line at getting similar barriers made up but we're aiming to give you the closest we can, we have video screens, pyrotechnics and more available to us, but when you watch Pro Wrestling Noah they don't have them, so neither will their UK show.
> 
> On June 22nd Pro Wrestling NOAH will join Westside Xtreme Wrestling for a "WXW vs Noah" Show in T-Club in Oberhausen, Germany. In the Main Event Kenta Kobashi will make his return to wXw where he beat Ares in 2005. This is the only chance to witness NOAH action wXw style standing ringside, banging the mat and witnissing the atmosphere in one of Germany well knows and nicest clubs. Tickets are available on shop.wxw-wrestling.com for just 25 Euros General Admission and 35 Euros ringside seats (only very few available). Oberhausen in close to Dusseldorf (Weeze) Airport and also easy to get there from Cologne Airport
> 
> Official European Navigation Merchandise.
> 
> We have been getting the New merchandise ready and we mentioned the last time there would be a special item (with only 250 pieces made) and that we hope these sell pretty well and the reason behind this will be explained below.
> 
> 
> The Kenta Kobashi Foam Hand!
> Now before you think I don't want a foam hand, what we are hoping is that everybody looks at these as chopping hands! and when you want to see Kobashi lay some chops in, he will clearly see you calling for it. It could be an excellent visual and something that can be OUR tradition when Noah appear in the UK. You too can join in when he unleashes the machine gun chops!
> 
> Design and price will be released by the end of March.
> 
> The official European Navigation T-Shirt Should be unveiled this month and we're considering letting you the fans either pick or even design the shirt yourselves more details to follow very soon.
> 
> www.prowrestlingnoah.co.uk


Damn i was hoping they would at least announce 1 match.

I wasn't expecting Eddie Edwards, but Yone should be awesome.


----------



## JD13

Kobashi foam hand chops. :shocked: I am so getting one of those.


----------



## Sephiroth

i want a Misawa hand puppet


----------



## Sephiroth

yeah yeah double post, i know, but i need to bump this.

anyways, bad news. i've decided not to go. too many factors on why it's not a good idea and why it would be a waste. over 1,500 dollars just to see Kobashi. it's too brash.

well, i have a 3rd row balcony premiere seat and a VIP meet and greet ticket if anyone is interested. the seat was 25 GBP and the VIP was 30 GBP, but i'm willing to let them both go way lower. 25 for both together, that's over half off. if anyone is interested, let me know ok?


----------



## ROH Fan #1

Wow your being nice. Ashame though, I hope to see a lot of these internet guppies at this show...


----------



## Sephiroth

ROH Fan #1 said:


> Wow your being nice. Ashame though, I hope to see a lot of these internet guppies at this show...


beware of McQueen and T-C...they give people third degree burns

...and AIDS


----------



## T-C

That is how hot we are.


----------



## Spartanlax

I believe there's a banner somewhere floating around that reminds people of our hotness, and AID-giving ability.


----------



## Blasko

Spartanlax said:


> I believe there's a banner somewhere floating around that reminds people of our hotness, and AID-giving ability.


* ahem.*


----------



## McQueen

We may destroy your immune system, but at least we cure boredom.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Kobashi/Shiozaki vs. Misawa/Marufuji is announced as the main event, Akiyama and Kanemaru have been added to the talent list.


----------



## McQueen

STERNNESS!

I just marked.


----------



## KingKicks

Akiyama! FUCK YES!

Just add Takayama and it's fucking perfect.


----------



## T-C

Well this is pretty damn McQueenish.


----------



## ROH Fan #1

Well I have herpes so good luck.... 

Main Event sounds off the fucking charts.


----------



## KingKicks

Next match Announced
--------------------










Nigel Mcguinness and Doug Williams v The Briscoe Brothers

A rare all-gaijin match for Pro Wrestling NOAH, this contest will pit four of the top foreign competitors in the promotion against each other, in what could well be one of the standout matches of the night.

UK fans will be firmly behind their countrymen Mcguinness and Williams in this contest, as the two former Pure Wrestling champions will be utilising all of their technical skills to counter the wild offense of Jay and Mark Briscoe.

Former ROH tag team champions and former GHC Junior tag champions, the Briscoes have become well known as the most exciting team in the world. Innovators in the ring, the Briscoes risk-taking style has lead to both injuries and victories, but has guaranteed the fan's enjoyment of each and every one of their matches.

All four men will be going into this match looking to prove that its not only the native Japanese stars who can put on an exciting show, and for the UK team they will be hoping to gain a victory on their home turf in one of the biggest matches of their Pro Wrestling NOAH tenure.

Last Names Announced for European Navigation
--------------------------------------------

Atsushi Aoki is the shining light from NOAH’s batch of rookies that debuted in December 2005. Aoki won the Wrestling Observer Rookie of the Year award for 2006 after showing tremendous potential in his first year. Aoki continued that momentum into 2007 and entered a number of memorable displays. Aoki’s crowd-pleasing style sees the youngster employ moves such as dropkicks, cross armbreakers and his finisher, the Northern Lights suplex.

Junji Izumida debuted for All Japan in 1992 following a career in that other genre of wrestling; sumo. Izumida’s biggest moment in All Japan came in October 1998 when he teamed with Tamon Honda to defeat Wolf Hawkfield and Johnny Smith for the All Asia tag team titles. After defecting to NOAH upon its formation, Izumida aligned himself with Jun Akiyama as part of his Sternness stable. Izumida’s signature move is called the Meteorite.

Tsuyoshi Kikuchi is NOHA’s most eccentric wrestler. The twenty year veteran made his start in All Japan, where he quickly carved his niche as a gutsy underdog. His most memorable career performance was alongside Kenta Kobashi in May 1992, when the pair defeated Doug Furnas and Dan Kroffat for the All Asia tag team titles in one of the all-time great matches. These days, he's a beloved member of NOAH who entertains fans with his comical ways.

As announced in last Month's Fighting Spirit Magazine
Wade Fitzgerald at only 18 years old the former under 18’s MMA and British Tae Kwon Do champion steps up for his big show debut. While small in height his mini Herculean physique. His martial arts background and high risk offence has already helped his cause in his previous battles with Pro Wrestling Noah Stars Rikio, Tanaguchi, Ota, Hirayanagi, Kawabata and Shiga on these shores.


----------



## ROH

^ Eh. Doug and the Briscoes in the same ring? Why didn't they do Briscoes/MarvSuzuki 3?


----------



## T-C

FUCKING KIKUCHI AND AOKI ARE COMING!11!

Great news.

That tag match doesn't really interest me too much, Briscoes can be great, Nigel is great but I hate Doug.


----------



## McQueen

I hope Kikuchi headbutts me so I don't have to fly back to the states. I wonder if I can set that up.


----------



## Burning Sword

I wish I lived in Englad to see this show. It looks fucking awesome so far.


----------



## JD13

ROH said:


> ^ Eh. Doug and the Briscoes in the same ring? Why didn't they do Briscoes/MarvSuzuki 3?


I would have prefered that as well, but its still a big match.


----------



## Platt

*Night 2 News*



> Sunday Night June 22nd will play host to a UK vs Noah series of matches at the Faringdon Leisure Centre, Oxfordshire. An early 6pm start with doors at 5.30, the Front Row Meet and Greet will start at 4.30.
> 
> So Far confirmed Fighters from Pro Wrestling Noah - *Mitsuharu Misawa, Tsuyoshi Kikuchi, Junji Izumida, Yoshinobu Kanemaru, Jun Akiyama, Atsushu Aoki, Mohammad Yone, Kotaro Suzuki, Taiji Ishimori, Takeshi Morishima* and from the Rest of the world team - *Dave Moralez, Bison Smith, Zak Sabre Jnr, El Ligero, Bubblegum, Wade Fitzgerald, Mark Sloan, Joel Redman*, and finally Faringdon's own *Mark Haskins* with one more name to be added!
> 
> Tickets are priced at £20 Front Row (With Free Exclusive Meet and Greet Entry) and £10 General Admission. Tickets are available over at www.a-merchandise.co.uk now or by calling 023 9229 7788. There is a limited number of front row seats obviously.
> 
> Purchase Front Row Ticket Here
> 
> Purchase General Admission Ticket Here
> 
> The Meet and greet will be for front row ticket holders only and will be the chance to meet Akiyama, Yone and Kanemaru who will not be at the Skydome Meet and Greet.
> *
> *


----------



## ROH

Can anyone give me more details on Night 2?


----------



## Platt

Thats all the details they've released.


----------



## -GP-

I understand it's a UK vs. Japan card at Oxfordshire, yes?
I think i'll pass...20 quid isn't much, but the trains and place to stay blow this way off my budget


----------



## Platt

GP_Punk said:


> I understand it's a UK vs. Japan card at Oxfordshire, yes?
> I think i'll pass...20 quid isn't much, but the trains and place to stay blow this way off my budget


Thats pretty much my thinking, and a full card of UK vs Noah doesn't interest me at all really, the only match that would is if Nigel was there.


----------



## arfanvilla

I was hoping for nigel/williams V morishima/yone - that would be far better tag then against the briscoes.

Hopefully we get a danielson v kenta or even in a 4/6 man tag.


----------



## ROH

I've seen a few of those UK guys before, and they're not really...cream of the crop. I'll pass too.

And lol at MISAWA wrestling in a Leisure Center (it's probably a really good one, but still).


----------



## Sephiroth

Misawa vs. Spud....plz


----------



## Platt

Sephiroth said:


> Misawa vs. Spud....plz


Kobashi vs Spud tbh


----------



## JD13

Finaly got my tickets and VIP stuff today :hb

They sent me a official programme from the Febuary tour for my trouble. I was looking through the merchandise available in Japan, and you can get NOAH lighters, compact mirrors and wait for it.... a Kobashi Bath towel.


----------



## Blasko

Buy me the bath towel.


----------



## -GP-

JD13 said:


> Kobashi Bath towel.


I bet that's where Hero got the idea for his towel...still have to explain the wall clock now :side:

*for those who don't know what i'm on about:*











Btw, any word on the changes now that Briscoe is injured?


----------



## JD13

GP_Punk said:


> Btw, any word on the changes now that Briscoe is injured?


Umm... i hadnt given that any thought :sad:

As for the Kobashi towels, they cost 2,000 yen. I have no idea what that is in £/$. Also i cant read Japanese, so i have no clue how i could go about ordering one


----------



## Claymore

JD13 said:


> Umm... i hadnt given that any thought :sad:
> 
> As for the Kobashi towels, they cost 2,000 yen. I have no idea what that is in £/$. Also i cant read Japanese, so i have no clue how i could go about ordering one


2,000 Yen is around about a tenner man. Which is around $20 for the American's out there...

A random piece of information, but I'm bored so I was looking for something to do...


----------



## Bigglesworth

The latest update for the event, courtesy of Mark Sloan's email...



> *New Matches*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Takeshi Morishima and Muhammad Yone vs Jun Akiyama and Bison Smith*
> 
> The current GHC champion, Takeshi Morishima is ˜the man" in Pro Wrestling NOAH at the moment. Having conquered Ring of Honor and won their world title, he recently up-ended the legendary Mitsuharu Misawa to take Pro Wrestling NOAH's most prized possession.
> 
> At European Navigation 2008, Morishima will be in tag team action alongside his former GHC Tag championship partner, the afro-sporting Mohammed Yone. Yone and Morishima have toured Europe as a tandem before, and have become firm favourites with UK fans.
> 
> On June 21st, their opponents will be Jun Akiyama and Bison Smith. Akiyama is a 16 year pro, who has been GHC Heavyweight champion himself. A top contender for Morishima's belt, Akiyama will be looking to score a pinfall victory over the current champion in this contest to try and earn himself a future title shot.
> 
> Joining Jun Akiyama is one of Pro Wrestling NOAH's top foreign ˜gaijin" competitors. Bison Smith. The stocky US competitor has held numerous titles in his home country, and has already had opportunities at the GHC title. Like Akiyama, Bison Smith will be looking to prove himself worthy of a title shot against Morishima.
> 
> With the target firmly on Morishima in this match, a lot is at stake for the champion, and he will be coming into this match with victory in mind in order to further prove his worth as champion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tsuyochi Kikuchi and Jun Izmuda vs Wade Fitzgerald and Martin Stone*
> 
> One of the most interesting matches of the NOAH European Navigation show will pit the seemingly unlikely tandem of Martin Stone and Wade Fitzgerald against veteran NOAH competitors Jun Izmuda and Tsuyoshi Kikuchi.
> 
> For Stone and Fitzgerald this will not only be their first Pro Wrestling NOAH outing, but their first as a team. Both men have faced NOAH competition in the past on UK shores. Fitzgerald's championship winning martial arts background and Stone's brute strength and power should provide a perfect combination to counter the vast experience provided by Kikuchi and Izmuda. Current IPW:UK champion Stone and 4FW Tag Team Champion Fitzgerald are both in intense training for what is their biggest outing to date.
> 
> Tsuyochi Kikuchi is a 20 year veteran who has held tag titles in All Japan Pro Wrestling and New Japan Pro Wrestling, as well as regularly competing in major tag team matches in Pro Wrestling NOAH. His fireball bomb and Zero-sen kick are both devastating weapons in an arsenal that made him one of the most prominent junior stars of the 1990s.
> 
> Former sumo star Jun Izmuda is a 16 year veteran, and has also held tag team gold (in All Japan Pro Wrestling and the IWA). His pure power and devastating Meteorite diving headbutt have made him formidable opposition throughout his NOAH tenure.
> 
> With the skills and experience that Kikuchi and Izmuda possess, it would look a foregone conclusion that they would be able to defeat the less experienced UK team. But with a perfect combination of skills and styles the UK team could spring what many would consider an upset unseat the well travelled veterans.
> 
> *The Sun Online Exclusive Match Announcement.*
> 
> As part of the Sun Online's awesome coverage of European Navigation, Adam Sibley has exclusively revealed another match for Pro Wrestling Noah's debut on June 21st. A match that has even the Noah UK Officials excited and will be the third to last match announced. To find out who is in it and details plus a match preview please visit the sun online here
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/wrestling/article1115369.ece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mark Briscoe Injury*
> Unfortunately Mark Briscoe has had to widthdraw from active competition at European Navigation due to a severe injury that required surgery last week. The unfortuante situation had hoped to be avoided but an MRI confirmed that it is in the best interest of Briscoe's career to have immediate surgery and rehab time is estimated at 3-6. Knowing the Briscoes, the extent of the injury must have been extreme for either one of them to take 3 months out of the ring. Noah officials had already 3 talents on standby should any injuries occur from now until June 21st and the replacing superstar and his match will be announced shortly. Noah UK Offices commented "We are extremely disappointed that Mark Briscoe will not be able to compete on June 21st although he will still be in attendance as he was advertised and will still be apart of the meet and greet at European Navigation. We also have organised a top level replacement for the card which should be announced shortly"
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> *1pw road trip*
> The infamous 1PW Road Trip is back, and this time we are all heading to Pro Wrestling Noah’s first ever show outside of Japan, at the Coventry Sky Dome on Saturday June 21st.
> 
> The Road Trip is priced at £34 all in - for the £34 you will get:
> 
> A £20 floor seat for the show, located near the entrance ramp.
> 
> Transport on a luxury 50 seat coach from Doncaster to Coventry and back. The coach will depart from the Doncaster Dome at 11.30am on Saturday June 21st to arrive in Coventry for 2pm ( in time for the Noah meet & greet for those that are so inclined, and in time for some awesome food and drink and Old Orleans Bar for those who are so inclined ) , and will depart back for Doncaster upon conclusion of the Noah show.
> 
> There are a few places remaining and for more information feel free to e mail SG at [email protected]
> 
> *WXW vs Noah - June 22nd, Germany*
> 
> On June 22nd Pro Wrestling NOAH will join Westside Xtreme Wrestling for a "wXw vs Noah" Show in T-Club in Oberhausen, Germany.
> 
> Besides the return of Kenta Kobashi Bryan Danielson issued an open challenge. This challenge was quickly answered by Nigel McGuinness:
> 
> "It's been a long time since I've wrestled in Germany and I'm glad I'm finally getting the chance to wrestle in front of fans that actually support real pro wrestling and sympathise with the sacrifices we, as professional wrestlers make. I can think of no one I'd rather wrestle than that clam digger Danielson, who has managed to trick the US fans into thinking he's not only the best wrestler in the world but a nice guy too. German fans were too smart to fool for his nonsense, and now he's showed his true colors in a WXW ring, it seems only fit I return and do what every WXW fan wishes they could do too, kick his pansy ass.“
> 
> Danielson made it to the finals of the 16 Carat Gold Tournament beating Mike Quackenbush, Naomichi Marufuji and Chris Hero. Nigel on the other side took Ares to the limit about a year ago and nearly won the wXw World Heavyweight Title. With both Wrestlers achievements this will be a #1 Contender Match for the wXw World Hevayweight Title!
> 
> Mark Briscoe got injured and is unable to wrestle but still want to support his brother Jay when they come over to represent Pro Wrestling NOAH to face of against wXw best. NOAH will send an additional wrestler to make up for the loss of Mark.
> 
> On the other side Westside Xtreme Wrestling announced Absolute Andy and Tommy End, who recently made his debut in the UK beating Dave Moralez.
> 
> This will be a night featured by top wrestling talent from all over the world! Tickets are available on shop.wxw-wrestling.com for just 25 Euros General Admission and 35 Euros ringside seats (less then 10 seats available). Oberhausen in close to Dusseldorf (Weeze) Airport and also easy to get there from Cologne Airport.
> 
> 
> *Fighting spirit*
> This month's FSM magazine continues with its unparrelled event coverage with a huge competition and a beginners guide to Pro Wrestling Noah. On Sale now at £2.99, Issue 27 (with Ric Flair Cover) gives two lucky readers (and some friends) the chance to win a skybox on June 21st at the Coventry Skydome. Luke Dormehl also provides a guide to the early history and background to Noah and introduces some of the main fighters at European Navigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *British Fighter Sponsored*
> Hot UK prospect Joel Redman has officially signed a sponsorship agreement with a new major sports suppliment company - Muscle Fury. "This is a unique deal over here" states Redman, "I think it may be the first sponsorship package of its kinds, where the great guys at Muscle Fury supply me with all my suppliments and clothing as part of the deal". Many companies have dipped their toes into the wrestling world but merely offering discounted suppliments. Muscle Fury took the iniative and have contracted Redman with a proffesional deal.
> 
> Speaking of Redman, along with Mark Haskins (Who will be apart of the all British 6 Man Tag Team Dark Match) won championship gold this past Saturday as the duo, known as "The Thrillers" beat Dammed Nation at the MMA convension Seni to lift the RQW Tag Team titles. Redman is gaining alot of momentum heading into June 21st.
> 
> Redman will also be the subject or an exclusive Interview on the Sun Online, Adam Sibley will have the chance to sit down with Redman and discuss his partisipation in June's Pro Wrestling Noah supercard. This interview should be online midmonth and will be available in the wrestling section over at www.the-sun.co.uk
> 
> Next Update : May 15th. Replacement match for Williams/McGuiness v Briscoes announced
> Matches for Night 2 in Faringdon announced.
> 
> 
> 
> *Official Event Merchandise*
> ---------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A-Merchandise brings to you the Brand New Kenta Kobashi Foam Hand - £5
> Throw a Giant CHOP with this exclusive to A-Merchandise Hand and with only 250 being produced you will need to get in quick!. Lets show our support for Kobashi on the night with a sea of these hands all motioning for his machine gun chops!
> Order Now - http://santorini.globat.com/~wrestling-training.co.uk/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=1399
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A-Merchandise now Presents the Official Pro Wrestling NOAH European Navigation 2008 T-Shirt. Avalible in all sizes Small, Medium, Large & Extra Large, Double XL and Triple XL - £10 (on night price of £12)
> 
> Order Now and Save while T-Shirt is at the Amazing Pre-Order Price. LAST 2 WEEKS to get S, XXL or XXXL
> 
> Purchase HERE - http://santorini.globat.com/~wrestling-training.co.uk/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=1400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Official Show Programme - £5
> The Official Event Programme is now available to pre order. The full colour 16 page programme will be A4 sized and features bios and information all the stars of Pro Wrestling Noah, ideal for getting signed and a great souvenier of this historic event. There will only be a limited run of these produced and you are advsied to order soon so that you an guaranteed to get a copy.
> 
> Please Note This is a Pre Order Item and will be sent closer to the event.
> 
> (Purchase - http://santorini.globat.com/~wrestling-training.co.uk/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=1355)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Streamer Six Pack ( Purchase - http://santorini.globat.com/~wrestling-training.co.uk/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=1356 )
> 
> Also there is a seperate Streamer bundle available. any 6 coloured Streamers for £10, Your choice of 26 colours, you tell us what you want and we'll get them in for you.
> 
> Morishima - Black/Yellow
> Kenta - Brown/Yellow
> Misawa - Green/White
> Kobashi - Black/Purple
> Marufuji - Yellow/Black
> Doug Williams - Red/White/Blue
> Suzuki - Blue/Yellow
> Ishimori - Yellow/Red
> 
> 
> *Event Partners*
> --------------
> 
> *A-Merchandise.co.uk, *
> One of the leaders in Pro Wrestling merchandise in the UK founded in 2003, A-M has become an official supplier many organisations including WWE, UFC, ROH, TNA and the exclusive European Distributor for Pro Wrestling Noah of Japan, The Frontier wrestling Alliance and FWA:A. With huge stocks of all the latest DVDs, Clothing and all kinds of miscellaneous merchandise you can be sure to find everything the true wrestling fan could want. Aswell as being the finacial backer to this huge event, A-M is also a ticket outlet with all seating available online or using a credit card over the phone. Details above in
> (www.a-merchandise.co.uk)
> 
> *Fighting Spirit Magazine*
> The only Wrestling and MMA monthly magazines available nationwide, FSM magazine brings together news and articles from around the world each month with regular Columnist Lance Storm and the infamous Open mic segment where Top Wrestling stars from around the world get their chance to have a no holds barred say on any subject that they please. They will also being running a competition to win your own Skybox at the event and will have all the latest coverage on this event
> (www.fightingspiritmagazine.co.uk)[/b]
> 
> *Westside Xtreme Wrestling of Germany.*
> A major force in European wrestling with home-grown talent facing some of the best in the world with Regular appearances from stars from TNA, EX WWE, Ring of Honor, PWG and many many more. WXW has some the most exciting matches that you won't see anywhere else and all just a short plane ride away in Essen, Germany (www.wxw-wrestling.com)[/b]
> 
> Spectrum Multimedia
> (www.spectrum-multimedia.com)
> 
> The Sun Online
> (www.the-sun.co.uk)
> 
> The Suplex Magazine
> (www.the-suplex.co.uk)
> 
> Fighting Talk in the Daily Star
> (http://www.dailystar.co.uk/inthering/)


Nice update there, I was hoping we would get to see Morishima defend the belt, but its a good alternative. I look forward to seeing the replacement for the Williams/McGuiness v Briscoes match.

I'm oddly slightly more excited for this than the TNA show the week before. Odd, considering I've been watching TNA for ages, and quite like it, yet I've never eeeevvvvvveeerrr seen anything NOAH before, except when some of the guys have been in 1PW etc. on DVD.


----------



## RealTeenwolf

ROH said:


> I've seen a few of those UK guys before, and they're not really...cream of the crop. I'll pass too.
> 
> And lol at MISAWA wrestling in a Leisure Center (it's probably a really good one, but still).


not much different than Misaw wrestling in gyms in Japan, not all NOAH shows are at the Tokyo Dome. he will wrsetle in front of a bigger crowd than he didm in ROH.

cant say im too excited about the new matches announced, too many British guys for it to feel like a propr NOAH show so far.


----------



## boiledbunny

Agree. No match, bar the main event looks even remotely interesting. I have 2 tickets for this. They might end up staying in my drawer unless some decent matches are announced.


----------



## RealTeenwolf

i have no doubt that the main event will be anything short of excellent and if Danielson is put up against Kanemaru only good things can happen. i hope McGuinness defends the ROH title, i was hoping for Big Mo to be defending the GHC title as well but no luck there 

it will still be worth going though, i have front row seats and am super excited!


----------



## McQueen

I'm a little dissipointed in the use of Morishima and Akiyama,that is unless Akiyama spends the whole match destroying Yone.


----------



## RealTeenwolf

Bison Smith looks like Fred Elliot on the picture at the top of the page.

NOAH doesnt know how to utilise its talent to its maximum potential, that is one of their major flaws IMO.


----------



## arfanvilla

Agree with the latest posts, not a very exiting update. The big matches should be announced earlier to sell the spare tickets available. 
I would prefer the Kings of Wrestling (Hero and Claudio) rather than the briscoes minus mark.


----------



## Recall

I said from the beginning at this would be a typical NOAH house show, random tags and 6 man tags with maybe 1 singles match.

The card doesn't excite me in the slightest and I love NOAH


----------



## ROH

RealTeenwolf said:


> not much different than Misaw wrestling in gyms in Japan, not all NOAH shows are at the Tokyo Dome. he will wrsetle in front of a bigger crowd than he didm in ROH.
> 
> cant say im too excited about the new matches announced, too many British guys for it to feel like a propr NOAH show so far.


Seriously though, who wants a NOAH show with all those pointless, repetitive 6 mans.


----------



## Recall

ROH said:


> Seriously though, who wants a NOAH show with all those pointless, repetitive 6 mans.


Thats what all NOAH shows are about. Always have been. Same with AJPW back in the day.

The shows were all about random tags and 6 man tags with 2 matches that had a reason, the money matches that drew the crowd.

Hell back in the 90's AJPW sucked huge balls, with the expception of the famous wrestlers. Its shows were horrid until the main event where Misawa and co would tear the house down. Thats why when they released the shows on commercial tape they left off the crap and only showed the awesome and famous matches.

NOAH is a continuation of original AJPW, so its cards are similair except NOAH's tend to be all round better and sometimes the 6 man tags are very good.

Misawa adopted Giant Baba's booking style, thats why he left AJPW when Mrs Baba changed them. Hence why NOAH shows have the 6 man tags, because thats how he feels it should be booked.

But im dissapointed also, and wish he would change things but us NOAH fans we shouldn't have epxected things to be different simply because its the UK.

I hope we get Kanemura vs. Danielson or Danielson vs. KENTA


----------



## -GP-

rohrecall said:


> I hope we get Kanemura vs. Danielson or *Danielson vs. KENTA*


I would mark so hard for that... *tries to find some sort of praying emoticon - fails*


----------



## KingKicks

Danielson vs. KENTA being announced could definetly make me more happy about this show because at the moment i'm only really happy about the main event but i want at least 1 singles match.


----------



## McQueen

I actually think I'd rather see Kanemaru/Danielson now that someone brought it up.


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> I actually think I'd rather see Kanemaru/Danielson now that someone brought it up.


If Kanemura brings it all against a gaijin, pretty much great stuff is expected.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah when he actually tries I prefer Kanemaru over KENTA.


----------



## Recall

McQueen said:


> Yeah when he actually tries I prefer Kanemaru over KENTA.


I really wanna see Kanemaru v Danielson.

After that what talent is left to be used?

Nigel, Doug, KENTA and Jay, anyone else?


----------



## arfanvilla

missing marvin/suzuki maybe tagging against kenta/ishimori. They could steal the show (excluding the main event).


----------



## ROH

Thinking about it, KENTA/Jay Briscoe could be very fun.


----------



## -GP-

I'm guessing most people are sorted by now, but i'll just throw this out there anyway:

I've got a room for the night at a city hotel (since the last train leaves well before finish time) and if anyone wants to avoid paying full price for a room and hasn't booked yet, i'm up for sharing.
Anyone interested, drop me a pm for details.


----------



## Bigglesworth

Here is a brief look at the second night in faringdon, Oxfordshire for this event, courtesy of Mark Sloan, of course.



> Faringdon Leisure Centre,
> Fernham Road,
> Faringdon,
> Oxon
> SN7 7LB
> 
> Sunday Night June 22nd will play host to a UK vs Noah series of matches at the Faringdon Leisure Centre, Oxfordshire. An early 6pm start with doors at 5.30, the Front Row Meet and Greet will start at 4.30.
> 
> Matches to be announced shortly
> 
> Fighters from Pro Wrestling Noah -
> Mitsuharu Misawa,
> Tsuyoshi Kikuchi,
> Junji Izumida,
> Yoshinobu Kanemaru,
> Jun Akiyama,
> Atsushu Aoki,
> Mohammad Yone,
> Kotaro Suzuki,
> Taiji Ishimori,
> Takeshi Morishima
> 
> The Rest of the World team -
> Dave Moralez,
> Bison Smith,
> Zack Sabre Jnr,
> El Ligero,
> Bubblegum,
> Wade Fitzgerald,
> Mark Sloan,
> Joel Redman,
> and finally Faringdon's own Mark Haskins with one more name to be added!
> 
> Tickets are priced at £20 Front Row (With Free Exclusive Meet and Greet Entry) and £10 General Admission. Tickets are available over at www.a-merchandise.co.uk now or by calling 023 9229 7788. There is a limited number of front row seats obviously.
> 
> Purchase Front Row Ticket HERE
> 
> General Admission Ticket HERE
> 
> The Meet and greet will be for front row ticket holders only and will be the chance to meet Akiyama, Yone and Kanemaru who will not be at the Skydome Meet and Greet.
> 
> How to get there!
> --------------------
> 
> By Car
> 
> The M4 (Travelling West) towards Swindon:
> Exit at Junction 15. Take the third exit signposted towards Swindon along the A419. Travel along the road for five - ten minutes untill taking the exit for Stratton signposted for the A420. Take the second exit at the first round about that you come to. A second larger Roundabout should follow which you need to take the third exit signposted for Oxford and the A420. Follow the road for the course of thirteen miles and take an exit signposted for Faringdon. Take the second exit on the first round about and follow the road for a mile. Once entering the town, take a right turn down the "Fernham Road". Drive down the road untill you pass the "Faringdon Community College" and the Leisure Centre is on the left.
> 
> The M4 (Travelling East) towards Swindon:
> Exit at Junction 15. Take the first exit signposted towards Swindon along the A419. Travel along the road for five - ten minutes untill taking the exit for Stratton signposted for the A420. Take the second exit at the first round about that you come to. A second larger Roundabout should follow which you need to take the third exit signposted for Oxford and the A420. Follow the road for the course of thirteen miles and take an exit signposted for Faringdon. Take the second exit on the first round about and follow the road for a mile. Once entering the town, take a right turn down the "Fernham Road". Drive down the road untill you pass the "Faringdon Community College" and the Leisure Centre is on the left.
> 
> 
> The A34 (Travelling South) towards Oxford:
> Take the slip lane signposted for Oxford, Botley and the A420. Take the third exit at the round about signposted for Swindon and the A420. Follow the road for Nineteen miles. Ignore the first turning signposted for Faringdon. Follow the road, going straight over a roundabout signposted for Wantage. When you come to a second round about, take the second exit and follow the road towards the town. You will come to a round about with a Fire Station to your left and a Church facing you. Take the first exit and follow the road. Take the left turn signposted "Fernham Road". Follow the road untill you pass the "Faringdon Community College and the Leisure Centre is on your left.
> 
> The A34 (Travelling North) towards Oxford:
> Take the slip lane signposted for Oxford, Botley and the A420. Take the first exit at the round about signposted for Swindon and the A420. Follow the road for Nineteen miles. Ignore the first turning signposted for Faringdon. Follow the road, going straight over a roundabout signposted for Wantage. When you come to a second round about, take the second exit and follow the road towards the town. You will come to a round about with a Fire Station to your left and a Church facing you. Take the first exit and follow the road. Take the left turn signposted "Fernham Road". Follow the road untill you pass the "Faringdon Community College and the Leisure Centre is on your left.
> 
> By Bus
> 
> From Swindon
> Catch the Stagecoach 66 Bus (to Oxford) from Swindon Town Centre to Faringdon. Exit the bus on the Coxwell Road at the Fernham Road bus stop. Walk down the Fernham Road untill you pass the Faringdon Community College and the Leisure
> 
> * It should be noted that the 66 Bus runs bi-hourley on a Sunday. Full Bus Time Tables can be found at http://www.mkdayout.btinternet.co.uk/oxfor...indon_times.htm and the last bus is at 19:27
> 
> From Oxford
> Catch the Stagecouch 66 Bus (to Swindon) from Gloucester Green to Faringdon. Exit the bus on the Coxwell Road at the Fernham Road bus stop. Walk down the Fernham Road untill you pass the Faringdon Community College and the Leisure Centre is on your left.
> 
> * It should be noted that the 66 Bus runs bi-hourley on a Sunday. Full Bus Time Tables can be found at http://www.mkdayout.btinternet.co.uk/oxfor...indon_times.htm and the last bus is at 18:00


Generally it sounds like quite a bargain, especially when front row gets you a meet and greet as well. Sloan has said "NO BUS TRIP" from Coventry down there, which seems like shooting themselves in the foot really. I've never even heard of Faringdon, it seems nigh on impossible to get there and back by public transport so this show is only gonna appeal to those that are local, and some of those coming by car. IMO a bus trip would have made a killing, if people are in Coventry for European Navigation, chances are they'd be interested in a second night if travel was laid on. But its not.

Next major update for European Navigation is tomorrow where we find the replacement for Mark Briscoe, and some more matches.


----------



## Bigglesworth

Todays update came, and the only news is the update isn't coming until Monday. Basically, Mark Briscoe's replacement is japanese



> *PLEASE NOTE :* We have been requested to hold back the announcement of Mark Briscoe's replacement until Monday, after the Noah Events this Weekend. We hope to have details of the second nights matches. Just as a little bit of news in the meantime. The replacement is not a Gaijin and the final competitor in the sixman is one of the most under-rated UK workers in years and it will be his first appearance this year in the UK.
> 
> *A further update will be available on Monday*
> 
> European Navigation Match Up
> ----------------------------
> As announced at the start of the Month at the-sun.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joel Redman vs Atsushi Aoki*
> One of NOAH's hottest young talents takes on one of the UK's hottest one talents at NOAH's European Navigation, as Atsushi Aoki takes on Joel Redman.
> 
> Both men mirror each other in youth and prospect, as 20-year-old Aoki, who debuted on Christmas Eve 2005 will take on 21-year-old Joel Redman, who after a forgettable first year as a pro returned to training and has re-invented himself with amazing results. In their short careers, both Redman and Aoki have earned plaudits, with Redman recently winning RQW gold and becoming the first sponsored UK wrestler, with Muscle Fury sponsoring the growth of his career. Redman's recent battles with British legends Danny Boy Collins and Robbie Brookside have gave this youngster real worldly experience
> 
> Aoki on the other hand has been tagged as the Rookie of the Year, not only in Japan but by the prestigious Wrestling Observer newsletter in the US . He is seen as one of the real potential future main event stars in Pro Wrestling NOAH, and has already competed alongside the likes of Kenta Kobashi and Mitsuharu Misawa, as well as having extensively toured the UK and Europe .
> 
> With neither man having gained ˜main event" status yet, both are going to be using the opportunity to prove themselves further to their respective countries, as well as showing their skills to their opposition's fellow countrymen. For Joel Redman, this is a huge opportunity to gain respect from Pro Wrestling NOAH, and for Atsushi Aoki, this will be a chance to further show why he is worthy of the tag ˜future superstar".
> 
> -------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joel Redman Interview with the sun Online*
> Joel Redman sits down for an exclusive interview with Joel Redman and talks about his upcoming match with Japan's next superstar Atsushi Aoki on June 22nd. To read this excellent interview, conducted by the Sun's Adam Sibley click Here -
> 
> -------------
> 
> *Night 2 Hotels/Bed and Breakfast*
> Sudbury House - http://www.bw-sudburyhouse.co.uk/ - 01367 241272
> The Old Crown Hotel - http://www.information-britain.co.uk/showPlace.cfm?Place_ID=64463 – 01367 242744
> The Portwell House - http://www.lodging-world.com/accom.Portwell_House_Hotel.105619.html
> The Bell Hotel - http://www.bellhotelfaringdon.com/accomodation.html - 01367 240534
> Camdon House - 28 Market Place Faringdon, 01367 241121
> Bowling Green Farm – 01367 240229 – www.bowling-green-farm.co.uk
> Inglenook, 81 London Street – 01367 240641
> Livingstone House – 01367 240929
> Red Lion – 01367 244585
> 
> --------------
> 
> *Next Update : June 1st*
> The last 2 major matches signed and they are going to be spectacular.
> Night 1 complete card
> Night 2 Run down
> Guide to what is on and what is coming up in the mags, press and coventry area.
> 
> -------------
> * WXW vs Noah Major Update : June 22nd *
> 
> Westside Xtreme Wrestling announced there will be five Matches putting „wXw vs. Pro Wrestling NOAH” on June 22nd in the T-Club in Oberhausen, Germany. There will be two tag team matches and three single matches in this series plus two additional matches on this card.
> 
> One of these “bonus” matches will decide the wXw World Heavyweight Title contender for the 2nd half of 2008 as Nigel McGuinness answered the challenge from Bryan Danielson. August 2006 both collided for the first time in European soil. Liveprool witnesses a classic match in which the American Dragon unified both RoH single titles. Almost two years later they take their feud to Germany in front of one of the hottest crowds in the world!
> 
> The Main Event of the night will be headlined by legendary Kenta Kobashi teaming with his protégée Go Shiozaki to represent Pro Wrestling NOAH against wXw finest Bad Bones and the 300lbs+ Big Van Walter! In 2005 Kobashi made his first step into a wXw ring beating Ares. Nearly three years later wXw is proud to be the first international promotion who actually is bringing back Kenta Kobashi for a 2nd appearance. The time has changed in wXw: Ares is gone to the states and with winning the 16 Carat Gold Tournament 2008 Bad Bones is ready to step in and take the spotlight. Walter just debuted for wXw in May 2007 after he trained in the Zero One Dojo in Japan. He is known for the taking the brutual Takaiwa-style of wrestling to Europe. But this night will be different when everybody is watching how the two hungry young lions from Germany/Austria will showcase themselves against the best Pro Wrestler ever and likely the most talented Wrestler coming out of Japan in the last ten years.
> 
> The 2nd match of the series will be KENTA vs. Tommy End! Just twenty minutes after wXw officially announced KENTA appearance Tommy End made a public challenge to the japanese junior sensation. Just beaten Zack Sabre jr. the Martial Artist from the Netherlands felt ready to fight against KENTA. Winning the wXw World Leigthweight Title and iCWA European Junior Title and gaining victories over Atsushi Aoki, Rocky Romero and Jimmy Jacobs during the last year put Tommy End into the spotlight in the European Leightweight ranks. This will be spectacle when two of the most intense fighters of the each continent will collide.
> 
> Also set to appear for Pro Wrestling NOAH is Jay Briscoe who will be accompanied by his brother Mark. Mark is sidelined with an injury but is still making over the trip to Europe. NOAH is sending over a replacement for this series and this will be noneother then GHC Tag Team Champion Takashi Sugiura! Just one week before this important weekend Sugiura has the chance to win the GHC Heavyweight Title from Takeshi Morishima in Yokohama. In 2006 when Sugiura travelled all over Europe he came to wXw defending the GHC Junior Championship in a classic match vs. Murat Bosporus. So wXw fans will remember him very well!
> 
> Also appearing June 22nd will be the wXw tag team champions of Chris Hero & Marc Roudin, wXw World Heavyweight Champion Steve Douglas, Absolute Andy and many more to be announced!
> 
> There are still general admission tickets (standing room all over the club!) available at www.wxw-wrestling.com for just 25 Euros! If you have any answers about travelling to Germany for the shows feel free to contact [email protected]
> 
> -------------
> *And for those traveling up the night before...
> 
> SAS THE ELITE OFFENSIVE!*
> 
> Since it's inception back in August 2005, SAS Wrestling has often laid claim to being 'The Elite', and with it's vast array of heroes and villains, and a wide roster that boats some of the most colourful and charismatic characters on the UK scene today, it is a moniker that some may have a hard time finding dispute with! From the ultimate underdog Spud, to the wrathful and sadistic Jack Storm, from the monstrous hate-filled Dave Moralez to the plucky and fun-focused Derice Coffey, SAS can boast a superb singles roster. SAS Wrestling also presents a dynamic tag team divison also, featuring such teams as the colouful high-flying Hubba Bubba Lucha, and the hardened East London mob, The Kartel!
> Since December 2006, SAS Wrestling's missions to the Collingwood Centre in Collingwood, Birmingham have produced many memorable moments in SAS history, such as the prestigious SAS United Kingdom Tag Team Championship Tournament that is set to culiminate on June 20th, the dominance of the larger-than-life 'New Sensation' Saul Adams, the debut of the unbelievably arrogant Models tag team, and of course the violent and deeply personal feud between Spud and Jack Storm over the highly-sought SAS UK Championship, which was finally settled in a ferocious Steel Cage Match on April 19th. On June 20th, the troops of SAS Wrestling once again delve into the trenches of the Collingwood battlefield to prove that in this war, SAS Wrestling IS 'The Elite'
> 
> TITLE WIN = HUNTED MAN!
> On April 19th, Spud may have put his demons to rest finally, as in a claret-soaked Steel Cage Match, he finally recaptured the SAS UK Championship from his former best friend and now bitter rival, 'Sadistic' Jack Storm. These 2 soldiers have traded many blows and seen many casulties in this nearly 3 year war, but does this Caged warfare victory finally mean that the battle is over? With the gold comes great danger, as Spud will surely find himself with a target on his chest, with a whole line of contenders for the gold wanting their shot. Spud, always the ultimate underdog will surely prove to be a fighting champion, but after such a long and emotional war with a man who he once regarded as his brethren, how much gas will Spud have left in the tank?
> 
> TAG TEAM TOURNY TO BE DECIDED!
> On August 5th 2007, after a huge brawl broke out amongst the entire SAS Wrestling tag team division, SAS Management declared that if the teams wanted to decide who truly was the best doubles act in the company, then they could enter the SAS UK Tag Team Championship Tournament, where the winners would be the inaugural Tag Team Champions, earning the gold and the right to call themselves the best. On November 11th, at SAS-Fighter, the Tournament got underway, and 8 teams entered. Over the past 6 months, the tourney has been wittled down to 4 men, 2 teams. El Ligero, Bubblegum, Sha Samuels, Terry Frazier. Hubba-Bubba-Lucha and The Kartel. The adored high-flying colourful combination of The Mexican Luchador and the poptastic Bubblegum, and the despised cruel and hardened East End thugs. One of these teams, on June 20th, will finally determine who are the superior tandem in SAS!
> 
> SAS The Elite Offensive
> 
> Date: Friday 20th June
> 
> Location:
> Collingwood Centre,
> Collingwood Drive
> Great Barr, Birmingham
> B43 7NF
> 
> Access To Facility: 6pm
> Battle Commences: 6.30pm
> 
> Ticketline: 07894230029 or at www.thesuplex.com
> 
> -------------
> *Britwres.com Competition.*
> 
> The great guys over at Britwres.com are offering the chance to win some NOAH goodies, The prizes : Doug WIlliam's 2nd Navigation Budokan Programme, A Official Noah Japanese Text Poster and one of the last copies of FWA: Noah Limits featuring the GHC Heavyweight tag title match with Naomichi Marufuji and Minoru Suzuki taking on Scorpio and Doug Williams, there is just one simple question to answer and it ends on May 21st, so click the link and get the chance to win with Britwres.com
> 
> Link : http://www.britwres.com/news/212114868.shtml
> 
> -------------
> 
> *1pw road trip* 2 Places remain!!
> 
> The infamous 1PW Road Trip is back, and this time we are all heading to Pro Wrestling Noah’s first ever show outside of Japan, at the Coventry Sky Dome on Saturday June 21st.
> 
> The Road Trip is priced at £34 all in - for the £34 you will get:
> 
> A £20 floor seat for the show, located near the entrance ramp.
> 
> Transport on a luxury 50 seat coach from Doncaster to Coventry and back. The coach will depart from the Doncaster Dome at 11.30am on Saturday June 21st to arrive in Coventry for 2pm ( in time for the Noah meet & greet for those that are so inclined, and in time for some awesome food and drink and Old Orleans Bar for those who are so inclined ) , and will depart back for Doncaster upon conclusion of the Noah show.
> 
> There are a few places remaining and for more information feel free to e mail SG at [email protected]
> 
> Next Update : June 1st. Final 2 Matches of European Navigation featuring Kenta, Taiji Ishimori, Bryan Danielson, Edwards, Jay Briscoe and Yoshinobu Kanemaru plus a look at the month ahead in the press.
> 
> 
> *Official Event Merchandise*
> ---------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenta Kobashi "Burning" Foam Hand - £5
> 
> Throw a Giant CHOP with this exclusive to A-Merchandise Hand and with only 250 being produced you will need to get in quick!. Lets show our support for Kobashi on the night with a sea of these hands all motioning for his machine gun chops!
> 
> Order - Here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Official Pro Wrestling NOAH European Navigation 2008 T-Shirt. £12
> 
> Avalible in Small,Medium, Large & Extra Large,
> 
> Purchase HERE -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Official European Navigation Event Programme. - £5
> 
> The Official Event Programme is now available to pre order. The full colour 16 page programme will be A4 sized and features bios and information all the stars of Pro Wrestling Noah, ideal for getting signed and a great souvenier of this historic event. There will only be a limited run of these produced and you are advsied to order soon so that you an guaranteed to get a copy.
> 
> (Purchase - here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Streamer Six Pack ( Purchase - Here )
> 
> 6 Streamer bundle. Any 6 coloured Streamers for £10, Your choice of 26 colours, you tell us what you want and we'll get them in for you.
> 
> Morishima - Black/Yellow
> Kenta - Brown/Yellow
> Misawa - Green/White
> Kobashi - Black/Purple
> Marufuji - Yellow/Black
> Doug Williams - Red/White/Blue
> Suzuki - Blue/Yellow
> Ishimori - Yellow/Red
> 
> 
> *Event Partners*
> --------------
> 
> *A-Merchandise.co.uk, *
> One of the leaders in Pro Wrestling merchandise in the UK founded in 2003, A-M has become an official supplier many organisations including WWE, UFC, ROH, TNA and the exclusive European Distributor for Pro Wrestling Noah of Japan, The Frontier wrestling Alliance and FWA:A. With huge stocks of all the latest DVDs, Clothing and all kinds of miscellaneous merchandise you can be sure to find everything the true wrestling fan could want. Aswell as being the finacial backer to this huge event, A-M is also a ticket outlet with all seating available online or using a credit card over the phone. Details above in
> (www.a-merchandise.co.uk)
> 
> *Fighting Spirit Magazine*
> The only Wrestling and MMA monthly magazines available nationwide, FSM magazine brings together news and articles from around the world each month with regular Columnist Lance Storm and the infamous Open mic segment where Top Wrestling stars from around the world get their chance to have a no holds barred say on any subject that they please. They will also being running a competition to win your own Skybox at the event and will have all the latest coverage on this event
> (www.fightingspiritmagazine.co.uk)
> *
> Westside Xtreme Wrestling of Germany.*
> A major force in European wrestling with home-grown talent facing some of the best in the world with Regular appearances from stars from TNA, EX WWE, Ring of Honor, PWG and many many more. WXW has some the most exciting matches that you won't see anywhere else and all just a short plane ride away in Essen, Germany (www.wxw-wrestling.com)
> *
> Spectrum Multimedia*
> (www.spectrum-multimedia.com)
> 
> *The Sun Online*
> (www.the-sun.co.uk)
> 
> *The Suplex Magazine*
> (www.the-suplex.co.uk)
> 
> *Fighting Talk in the Daily Star*
> (http://www.dailystar.co.uk/inthering/)


----------



## T-C

Way to waste Aoki.


----------



## vivalabrave

That kid in the green and black NOAH shirt looks like he's being held hostage.


----------



## KingKicks

Well NOAH is sending Sugiura over for the show on June 22nd to replace Mark so i'm sure that it's him replacing Mark on the 21st aswell.

I'm hoping 1 of the last 2 matches is a singles with either Danielson, McGuiness, KENTA or Kanemaru in it, but from the look's of things 1 of the last 2 matches will be a 6 man tag.

*Remaining talent*

Yoshinobu Kanemaru
Eddie Edwards
KENTA
Tajiri Ishimori
Bryan Danielson
Jay Briscoe
Mark's replacement
Doug Williams
Nigel McGuiness


----------



## Recall

Sugiura is the fucking man. 

So glad he is on the show.


----------



## Bigglesworth

vivalabrave said:


> That kid in the green and black NOAH shirt looks like he's being held hostage.


That be Wade Fitzgerald, whos teaming with Martin Stone against Tsuyochi Kikuchi & Jun Izmuda .



Benjo™ said:


> Well NOAH is sending Sugiura over for the show on June 22nd to replace Mark so i'm sure that it's him replacing Mark on the 21st aswell.
> 
> I'm hoping 1 of the last 2 matches is a singles with either Danielson, McGuiness, KENTA or Kanemaru in it, but from the look's of things 1 of the last 2 matches will be a 6 man tag.


I'm thinking we might get KENTA v Danielsson one-on-one, then the other six in a tag match.

Possibly?


----------



## 13782tj

I looked on the website its not sold out so does anyone know if ther are many seats left.


----------



## BreakdownV1

I'm all excited in the pants to see this.


----------



## JD13

Bigglesworth said:


> That be Wade Fitzgerald, whos teaming with Martin Stone against Tsuyochi Kikuchi & Jun Izmuda .
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm thinking we might get KENTA v Danielsson one-on-one, then the other six in a tag match.
> *
> Possibly?



Danielson/KENTA would be amazing to see live. I think that match would really help alot of people get excited for this show again.


----------



## -GP-

If we get Danielson-KENTA, i'm willing to sit through an entire card of Kelly Kelly matches just for that one


----------



## T-C

If I could be front row for an entire card of Kelly Kelly matches I would be a happy man, a very happy man.


----------



## Role Model

I'd mark for such a ticket also.


----------



## KingKicks

Mark Briscoe's Replacement










Takashi Sugiura – Sugiura is a highly successful former amateur wrestler who joined NOAH in 2000. Stylistically, his biggest influence is Kurt Angle and two of Sugiura’s trademark moves are the Olympic Slam and ankle-lock. Sugiura has been one of NOAH’s unsung stars of recent years, having participated in many classic battles over the last few years. Sugiura has held the GHC heavyweight and junior heavyweight tag titles as well as the singles junior strap

Which leads to ...... Announced Match Change










Takeshi Sugiura and Kotaro Suzuki vs Doug Williams and Nigel McGuiness

With the newly won GHC Jr tag team champions competing on June 21st, many are looking to see who will be among the top future contenders to the belts. One of the top contenders must surely be Kotaro Suzuki and Takashi Suguira.

Both men have held the belts in the past, and both are looking to once again hold them in the future. Victory in their June 21st match against hometown favourites Mcguinness & Williams will certainly favour them for a future title shot.

Debuting in 2001, Kotaro Suzuki was the lone survivor of one of the most gruelling dojos in Pro Wrestling NOAH’s history. A highflying star, Suzuki has competed both as himself, and as masked men Tiger Emperor and Mushiking Terry, and has become a big hit with fans of actionpacked, highflying wrestling. Having won the GHC Jr tag championship once before (alongside Ricky Marvin), Suzuki will be stepping up his game in Coventry to try and gain the gold once again.

Current GHC Tag champion Takashi Suguira would love to be both heavyweight and junior heavyweight tag champion simultaneously. The stocky eight-year veteran has been dominant in the Junior ranks in the past, and has become one of a handful of competitors to transcend that division in Pro Wrestling NOAH.

Both men have visited the UK in the past, and this will be Suzuki’s second visit to Coventry’s Skydome, but the stakes for both are higher than ever before. Both will want to gain victory at all costs on June 21st.

Standing in their way are two men who need little introduction to UK fans. Nigel Mcguinness and Doug Williams are two of the UK’s most respected competitors, and both have seen their success spread around the world.

Practicioners of the traditional British style, both Mcguinness and Williams are former ROH Pure champions (and in Mcguinness’ case ROH champion) and both have become consistently successful in both Ring of Honor and Pro Wrestling NOAH.

In fact, Williams and Mcguinness are often rivals in polls to find the best technical wrestler in the world, each gaining considerable accolades from the likes of the Wrestling Observer and other media outlets around the world.

With Williams and Mcguinness needing to gain the victory in their hometown, and Suzuki and Suguira wanting to spoil their NOAH homecoming, this could be one of the most intensely fought battles on the European Navigation.

*-There is supposed to be 2 more matches announced on June 1st and this is who is left to be placed in a match.

Bryan Danielson
KENTA
Yoshinobu Kanemaru
Tajiri Ishimori
Eddie Edwards

Danielson vs. KENTA seems even more likely now.*


----------



## Sephiroth

I'm sorry, I love you guys, but you need to quit kidding yourselves. It's not gonna be Danielson vs. KENTA. It'll probably be Danielson/Kanemaru (or less likely Edwards) vs. KENTA/Ishimori.


----------



## KingKicks

Forgot about Jay Briscoe so the last 2 matches will be a tag and singles.

Jay Briscoe and Eddie Edwards vs. Tajiri Ishimori and Yoshinobu Kanemaru
Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA

Or

Bryan Danielson and Jay Briscoe vs. KENTA and Tajiri Ishimori
Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Eddie Edwards

Or

Jay Briscoe and Eddie Edwards vs. KENTA and Tajiri Ishimori
Bryan Danielson vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru


----------



## BreakdownV1

I don't care who Danielson is facing I just hope it's a singles match.

Incidently where are you guys staying? The uk Kliq are up in the britannia coventry.


----------



## JD13

BreakdownV1 said:


> I don't care who Danielson is facing I just hope it's a singles match.
> 
> Incidently where are you guys staying? The uk Kliq are up in the britannia coventry.


I havent made arrangements yet, whats the britannia like?
I only want a bed and a roof.


----------



## arfanvilla

So where is Ricky Marvin??? I was hoping suzuki and marvin would tag together.


----------



## ROH

Kotaro should have been put with Ishimori...that match is a real big mis-match. Ugh.


----------



## -GP-

JD13 said:


> I havent made arrangements yet, whats the britannia like?
> I only want a bed and a roof.


I'm at a city hotel which i believe is walking distance from the Skydome and don't mind spliting the price tag if you want to JD13.
Double room (same price as single and i figured some mate may tag along for the ride even without a show ticket)

pm me if you're interested


----------



## RealTeenwolf

arfanvilla said:


> So where is Ricky Marvin??? I was hoping suzuki and marvin would tag together.


Marvin doesnt like travelling and tries to stay in japan as much as he can. 
They should drug him like they do to Mr. T.
"Murdoch! how'd i get here foo?! I know i din get on no plane you were flyin!"

im hoping for Kanemaru vs Dragon GHC Junior Title match.


----------



## McQueen

I should actually take some thought into where i'm staying otherwise I might have to seduce an unattractive female for lodging.

Actually i'm still waiting on my damn passport and its making me mad.


----------



## Platt

Yeah must sort out somewhere to stay myself still not done anything about it for this or TNA the week before lol


----------



## Stainless

Looking forward to this, me, BDV and le finch are stopping in the Britannia, which is close enough to the Skydome, and close enough to the middle of town for pre and post-show drunken antics.

Anybody that fancies a pint is welcome to get a round in, we'll take anything, we're not fussy.


----------



## BreakdownV1

Brittania is 10 min walk (0.6 miles) from the Arena and £48 a single or double room. Opposite the cathedral in the middle of town.

You can make a reservation through laterooms.com who I used for my trip to Manchester without any hitches at all.

Hotel is hurr http://www.laterooms.com/en/p1301/p...itannia-coventry-coventry.aspx?n=0&d=20080621


----------



## Kamikaze™

vivalabrave said:


> That kid in the green and black NOAH shirt looks like he's being held hostage.


I actually found that pic funny. It's Wade Fitzgerald, who in actual fact is a student and tag partner of Mark Sloan (tour promoter). Awesome talent though...


----------



## arfanvilla

RealTeenwolf said:


> Marvin doesnt like travelling and tries to stay in japan as much as he can.
> They should drug him like they do to Mr. T.
> "Murdoch! how'd i get here foo?! I know i din get on no plane you were flyin!"



If this is the case, then why is his name on the poster - false advertising.


----------



## Platt

Mark Sloan interview 



> Thanks for taking the time to do this interview. Firstly, how did the event in Coventry, England come about? Were you contacted by Pro Wrestling NOAH? Did you contact them? And why do you think they have chosen the United Kingdom for their first international excursion?
> - Well as most people will already know Doug Williams is Noah’s European agent and has organised all of Pro Wrestling Noah’s trips to Europe. I pitched an idea to him a couple of years back about bringing Noah to UK as a group as we had had PWG and ROH before and that Noah would truly bring something different to fans, that they couldn’t normally see. At the time, Mr Williams said it was a huge project and that if it wasn’t going to have been done perfectly then it wouldn’t be possible. From my side I decided that I really did want to be a huge event and set about gaining the financial stability that you require for working with a world class brand and in October last year my goals were reached and after several meetings it was pitched to the Noah office and it went from there.
> 
> Obviously moving an entire brand to a different country is a big challenge. How confident are you that this will feel like a genuine Pro Wrestling NOAH show?
> - Well it certainly is a lot bigger than most would guess to run a show of this size without the implications of trying to organise a whole brand coming over. The organisation of the flights and travel is one of the most important aspects, with Stars being flown in From Japan, US and Mexico for the show and having to arrange half the roster going to Germany the following day and half staying for a special low key second night show then it just makes forward planning and organisation a must.
> 
> As for how it will feel like a genuine Noah show. It’s a tough one. But we are doing everything we can to make it feel as close to a Budokan Event as possible. From the matches being organised to possibly having the interval in a unusual place for British fans. We have had their green canvass flown out. I have spent over £400 making up new turnbuckle pads, the excellent ring we are using have had the ropes and the posts changed colour. We have strayed away using anything that Noah don’t use in terms of productions, No Video screens or pyrotechnics, (sadly) and the entranceway will not be the same, but we are trying to work as closely as we can to get it look similar. We have sourced streamers for the event aswell. The show is Tag match heavy as somebody put it but when you say you want an authentic show, you got it.
> 
> Most of the names on the card are going to be familiar with readers of this site. However, some of the British talent on the show will not be. What can we expect from guys like Martin Stone, Joel Redman and Wade Fitzgerald? Do you think there's a chance we may see these guys work for Pro Wrestling NOAH in the future?
> - Well this was a matter of some debate on the green destiny fan forum I was reading not so long ago and to be honest it’s a tough situation for myself because when I was discussing the idea of running the show I said I didn’t want anything to do with the booking but requested 2 matches Kenta vs Bryan Danielson and The Briscoe Brothers vs Suzuki and Marvin. However I said that it was just a request, for it to be a genuine show they would piece the show together and present me with a card and they left spaces for 3 British Gaijin and it was a tough call on who to put in there as I was determined that it would be guys that hadn’t had the same exposure from previous huge events held in the UK (Uproar and International Showdown, ROH UK Shows) so the guys picked will be fairly unfamiliar to a lot of fans but I am very confident they will use this opportunity to show the world the talent they possess. As for any of them getting work with Noah after the shows, that would be unbelievable but I know that each guy isn’t looking past June 21st in any way so that’s probably not even an issue right now.
> 
> TNA Wrestling are going to be in the Coventry Skydome a week before Pro Wrestling NOAH's "European Navigation". Were you aware of this before the plans were made for the NOAH show? Has it produced any problems?
> - Not exactly. I was aware TNA were coming, but only after we were confirmed and had agreement from the Noah Office did we get told the date. An unfortunate scheduling issue.
> 
> Do you get the impression this is a one-time deal, or do you think there is a chance we may see Pro Wrestling NOAH over in the UK again?
> - Anything is possible but for me, each show as it comes. The Noah Office insist on doing everything professionally and properly, which is fine by me and no talk of anything further than this show has even been considered right now. This suits me perfectly, all my energies have to be dedicated to this one show and making it the most professionally organised event they have been to in Europe so but that has been with only a few guys at a time, with the whole company coming over, it is my mission is to show them that Europe can be a second home for not just visiting stars but for a company as a whole.
> 
> Are there plans for this show to be put onto DVD in the future? A lot of our readers are from other parts of the world but I'm sure many would be interested in seeing the show...
> - The DVD will be available quickly after the show and will be available to pre-order shortly (Even before the event has happened) for anybody who will not be able to attend the show. It will be available exclusively at http://www.a-merchandise.co.uk and http://www.prowrestlingnoah.co.uk and the second night will also be available as well.
> 
> Finally, what would you say to someone considering going to the show in order to convince them to go?
> - To be honest, its not such a case of convincing people to go. The show is going to feature some of the best in the world facing off in matches you won’t see anywhere else. The legendary battles of Misawa and Kobashi will hit the UK and it may never happen again. This show will be the talk of all the major fans in Europe and if you weren’t there then you will miss what everybody will be talking about for weeks.


----------



## T-C

Has KENTA/Dragon been announced yet or not? That is the match that could really get me pumped for this again. Or Dragon/Kanemaru.


----------



## KingKicks

It hasn't been announced yet but the last 2 matches will be announced next Sunday.


----------



## RealTeenwolf

arfanvilla said:


> If this is the case, then why is his name on the poster - false advertising.


i hav'nt seen his name on a poster yet, which one did you see it on?
he was never announced on the website at all.


----------



## Kamikaze™

Marvin confirmed on the original poster, odd :S

I'm sure I saw him on the website in the second announcement of fighters


----------



## Bigglesworth

Kamikaze™ said:


> Marvin confirmed on the original poster, odd :S
> 
> I'm sure I saw him on the website in the second announcement of fighters


Hmmm, odd one that. I remember when this argument came up a while back and Sloan came out with "Marvin was never actually confirmed" which to be fair, I don't think he ever was.

However with his name on the poster I'd have expected him to be here. But then I thought Christian Cage would be on the TNA tour over here, but he's not going to be.

Bizarre situation, but Marvin is not coming.


----------



## RealTeenwolf

that is odd, i never saw his name announced once cos i actually looked for it but if others have seen it, i guess it was an oversight maybe.


----------



## arfanvilla

Not a massive deal, but noah are bringing loads of noah talent which is more than i expected.


----------



## RealTeenwolf

arfanvilla said:


> Not a massive deal, but noah are bringing loads of noah talent which is more than i expected.


correct, Marvin is really popular though and really very good.

looking forward to the event. need streamers.


----------



## Kamikaze™

RealTeenwolf said:


> correct, Marvin is really popular though and really very good.
> 
> looking forward to the event. need streamers.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## JD13

For all your streamer based needs... 

http://santorini.globat.com/~wrestling-training.co.uk/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=1356


----------



## RealTeenwolf

JD13 said:


> For all your streamer based needs...
> 
> http://santorini.globat.com/~wrestling-training.co.uk/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=1356



i got my streamers, got em cheaper though...

http://www.partystuffonline.co.uk/Search.asp?textfield=crepe


----------



## JD13

Anybody who uses the wrong color streamers ... will be shot :evil:


----------



## Kamikaze™

Lol Fiesta streamers, buying them to throw at Misawa 

Just kidding, but burgandy, pretty awesome to use for Danielson


----------



## Recall

I've got a feeling this trip to coventry is going to get wasted on some, but im not naming names 

Forget having Kenta signing an 8x10 if he kicks Rick hard in the chest then I will gladly give Kenta £50.



JD13 said:


> Anybody who uses the wrong color streamers ... will be shot :evil:


I have my pink streamers for Misawa and my pale yellow streamers for Kobashi and my bright blue streamers for KENTA. Wrong enough for you?


----------



## McQueen

I think Misawa will personally kill anyone who doesn't throw 'Green' Streamers.

I think I'm going to throw a roll of Fly Paper at Yone's Fro. :side:


----------



## RealTeenwolf

rohrecall said:


> I've got a feeling this trip to coventry is going to get wasted on some, but im not naming names



i need names!!!
i got 5 streamers and an afro wig.


----------



## Kamikaze™

McQueen said:


> I think Misawa will personally kill anyone who doesn't throw 'Green' Streamers.


Or just not come back lol

Throw Pink at McGuinness or Danielson, I get the feeling they'd say something. Or we could all join together and get a mass of hot pink for Bison :agree:


----------



## McQueen

The Bison World Order will not allow pink streamers. We will have snipers in place.


----------



## Sephiroth

Kamikaze™ said:


> Or just not come back lol
> 
> Throw Pink at McGuinness or Danielson, I get the feeling they'd say something. Or we could all join together and get a mass of hot pink for Bison :agree:


For further instructions, please watch early - mid 2005 Jimmy Rave matches. Particularly the match where he gets an x-pac heat reception and a single pink streamer. It is tremendous. I forget the match, it's pre-toilet paper days tho. I'm thinking vs. Punk or Styles at 3YA.


----------



## Recall

RealTeenwolf said:


> i need names!!!
> i got 5 streamers and an afro wig.


I told my bro about the afro thing and he just gave me that look - the look that makes you think how weird of an idea is it 

I will bet you a tenner both Pris and Bobin but a downer on it. (Names changed to protect the innocent)


----------



## T-C

Anyone who throws a rogue streamer at the Bison be well aware of the consequences.


----------



## BreakdownV1

Tenner says the UK Kliq can get him shitfaced and teabag him.


----------



## Emperor DC

Got offered a ticket for this today. However, I have already planned a trip to London with the crew from work. A shame, but trying to make my around an alien landscape whilst trying to avoid gunmen and gang members, whilst sozzled is too good of a chance to pass up.


----------



## BreakdownV1

Look out for Kliqster. He's usually somewhere in the gutter.


----------



## .Skittles.

Last update due sometime today =D and if its what i think it is i shall be a happy fan !


----------



## T-C

Currently praying for a big Danielson singles match.


----------



## .Skittles.

Dont get your hopes up too much imo.


----------



## T-C

Yea I'm not, but the more they announce matches the less and less interested I am getting in the show.


----------



## .Skittles.

Indeed, too many tag matches imo ! Im praying for Dragon vs KENTA single but i fear another tag match might go down.


----------



## T-C

We were always going to get a shit load of tags since it's a 'NOAH' show. It's the fact that none of the tags feature Ricky Marvin that is really annoying me. Plus I couldn't be less stoked to see some of those English guys, Martin Stone being the exception.

Bison will make up for it though.


----------



## ZioDaniloDX

Jay Briscoe will be at the show?


----------



## .Skittles.

Well Jay is on the card so....yes. To my knowledge Mark is also coming over anyway.


----------



## KingKicks

> 1.6.08
> 
> Today's scheduled update has unfortunately been held up. With Noah staging the final show of Northern Navigation 2008 tonight some of the results will effect the final 2 matches announced for European Navigation.
> 
> The card for night 2 has undergone some changes and its definately for the better with another Noah star added to the line up and we are just awaiting clearance for the final match up list.
> 
> I hope to have the final 2 matches and details of the card for Night 2 very soon.


:no: Knew this would happen.


----------



## T-C

The fact that another wrestler has been put in suggests another tag.


----------



## Blasko

First was King of Europe, and it seems now the European Navigation might fallow the same path. 

Europe really knows how to take a big event and turn it meh.
















I bet the production of the DVDs will be like KoE.


----------



## T-C

I blame teh NOWA.



And Alex Shane.


----------



## .Skittles.

Actually Alex Shane isnt promoting noah, hes doing TNA. We blame Mark Sloan for this,, na i cant he's too nice. 



> I bet the production of the DVDs will be like KoE.


Even though the same company is doing it (even though an almost entire new crew), the fact i now work for that company means im damn determined and promise a much better job, and have made the entire crew study noah constantly !!


----------



## T-C

No, I reserve the right to blame Alex Shane for anything.


----------



## Blasko

I'm still amazed Alex Shane breaths air.


----------



## JD13

Im still quite pumped for the show. 

Just look at the talent roster: Misawa, Kobashi, Kenta, Morishima, Marifuji, Danielson etc. Plus you get to meet them all. 

OK, we havent had any of the dream matches we wanted. Its still NOAH in the UK for fucks sake, whats not to like ?


----------



## T-C

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> I'm still annoyed that Alex Shane breaths air.


Me too Jay, me too.


----------



## KingKicks

> The Full Card for Pro Wrestling Noah's European Navigation 2008 at the Coventry Skydome in under 3 weeks on June 21st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main Event: Mitsuharu Misawa/Naomichi Marufuji v Kenta Kobashi/Go Shiozaki
> 
> If there is one series of matches that has been seen as 'legendary' in Japan , it is the Misawa/Kobashi series. Ever since Kobashi debuted in the late 1980s, these two wrestling legends have faced each other in both singles and tag matches-and the resulting matches have never been anything less than spectacular.
> 
> Each and every time these two have faced each other over the past two decades, it is a surefire match of the year candidate. With Kenta Kobashi having reached near godlike status after his return from cancer this past year, and entering his twentieth year in the wrestling business, and Mitsuharu Misawa having recently lost the GHC Heavyweight championship to Takeshi Morishima, this first meeting of the two in the UK will be an important one for both.
> 
> As such, expect both of these legendary competitors to be putting forward their best efforts to gain victory against the other in their first UK battle on June 21st. If you like hard chops, elbows and lariats then this is the confrontation you have been waiting to see live all your life. Couple that with deadly moves such as the burning hammer and the Emerald Frosion, and this is a matchup that redefines a dream match. If you came to see the very best that NOAH has to offer, then this is what you came to see.
> 
> Each man will not be alone in their tag match though. Partnering Misawa will be Naomichi Marufuji. A former GHC Heavyweight champion in his own right, Marufuji has held every title that NOAH has had to offer. The only "grand slam" champion in NOAH, Marufuji most recently gained the GHC Heavyweight Tag belts with Takashi Suguira. A visitor to UK shores before, UK fans have borne witness to spectacular battles between Marufuji and Doug Williams in both singles and tag action, and have seen proof of why Marufuji is one of the most respected competitors in the world today. Marufuji will bring his highflying style to the main event on June 21st.
> 
> Kenta Kobashi has selected for his partner Go Shiozaki. Another man familiar to UK audiences due to a number of UK visits in the past (including appearances with Ring of Honor on their UK shows), Shiozaki represents the future of Pro Wrestling NOAH. Go Shiozaki is currently one of the top prospects in NOAH, and many are regarding him as a sure bet for future GHC Heavyweight champion. Go Shoizaki is one of the most exciting young competitors in the world today, and four years into his career is already looking to take the next step to being at a level of Kobashi or Misawa. June 21's main event could be another step to helping him fulfil that dream.
> 
> Whether you want to see the true legends of Japanese wrestling in Misawa and Kobashi, the future of the business in Go Shiozaki or the dramatic highflying skills of Naomichi Marufuji, the main event of NOAH's European Navigation 2008 will exceed any and all expectations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHC Jr Heavyweight Championship: Yoshinobu Kanemaru © v Jay Briscoe
> 
> The GHC Jr Heavyweight championship has always garnered interest from some of the best Jr Heavyweights in the world, and has been fought for by not only the finest that Pro Wrestling NOAH has to offer, but by competitors from other promotions as well.
> 
> Holders of this prestigious belt have included Naomichi Marufuji, Tatsuhito Takaiwa, Michael Modest, Jushin Liger and KENTA, and the belt has been defended in the UK, Germany and the United States.
> 
> Current champion Yoshinobu Kanemaru has held the belt on four separate occasions, defeating such stars as Jushin Liger and Juventud Guerrera in order to earn the title.
> 
> Debuting in 1996 for All Japan Pro Wrestling, Kanemaru had a high profile match the following year, teaming with Koji Kanemoto (Tiger Mask III) from New Japan Pro Wrestling against original Tiger Mask Satoru Sayama and his protégé Tiger Mask IV.
> 
> His first title victory would come as part of the WEW tag team champions with Masao Inoue in the FMW promotion, and he would also become an IWGP Jr Tag champion with Tsuyoshi Kikuchi, and a GHC Jr tag champion with Takashi Suguira.
> 
> The renown that came from these victories has lead to Kanemaru being held in high esteem, and when he became a four time GHC Jr Heavyweight champion in October 2007, defeating Mushiking Terry, he had already established himself as among the best Junior Heavyweight wrestlers in the world.
> 
> Kanemaru will be coming to Coventry with his belt not only to defend his title, but to show British fans exactly why he is a deserved champion. Looking to take the belt from him in this contest will be Jay Briscoe.
> 
> With brother Mark’s injury, Jay Briscoe has stepped up his singles game. A topflight singles competitor throughout the US independent scene when not competing as part of the renowned Briscoes tag team, many UK fans will remember his solid contest against Mark on ROH’s recent UK tour.
> 
> And Jay Briscoe will be looking to add singles gold to his esteemed tag team resume on June 21st, challenging Kanemaru for the GHC Jr title.
> 
> Will June 21st be the crowning of Jay Briscoe as GHC Jr Heavyweight champion? Or can the experience of Kanemaru prevail?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHC Jr Tag championship: KENTA/Taiji Ishimori © v Bryan Danielson/Eddie Edwards
> 
> Over their five year lifespan, the GHC Jr tag championships have been the backdrop for some of the most exciting wrestling around today. Fastpaced and actionpacked, GHC Jr tag championship matches have been consistently entertaining.
> 
> Having won the GHC Jr tag titles on March 20th in Dragon Gate, KENTA and his partner Taiji Ishimori will be facing a stiff challenge in the former of former ROH champion Bryan Danielson and ROH colleague Eddie Edwards on June 21st.
> 
> Two time GHC Jr tag title holder and former GHC Jr Heavyweight champion, KENTA is widely regarded as one of the best wrestlers in the world today. An eight year veteran, KENTA utilises his Go To Sleep to put away opponent after opponent.
> KENTA is one of the most revered junior heavyweights in pro wrestling, and will be looking to show exactly how he gained his reputation in his title defence and UK debut on June 21st.
> 
> KENTA’s championship partner is Taiji Ishimori. Having recently signed a contract with Pro Wrestling NOAH, Ishimori wasted no time in gaining championship gold. A protégé of Ultimo Dragon, Ishimori is one of the quickest and most spectacular highfliers in Pro Wrestling NOAH. A former UWA welterweight champion (defeating current WWE star Super Crazy), Ishimori has graduated from the ranks of the Toryumon promotion to become one of the most promising new stars in Pro Wrestling NOAH. He will be returning for his second visit to the UK to defend his championship in front of the UK fans.
> 
> Bryan Danielson is a renowned former ROH champion. Earning his moniker of ‘Best In The World’, Danielson has become well-known as the best technical wrestler in the world today. Trained by Shawn Michaels, Danielson has become well-known in England, due to his many tours here. Danielson also has numerous tours of Japan under his belt as well, having competed for New Japan Pro Wrestling, Pro Wrestling NOAH and several other Japanese promotions. Danielson will be facing off against someone he is very familiar of in KENTA, as the two have had several outstanding matches in Ring of Honor and Pro Wrestling NOAH. As one of the top gaijin (foreign) wrestlers in Pro Wrestling NOAH, Bryan Danielson will be looking to join his Ring of Honor comrades The Briscoes in becoming a GHC Jr tag champion.
> 
> Eddie Edwards, a US independent star who has spent the past couple of years competing for various promotions such as John Cena Sr’s MWF promotion (where he was the 2005 Rookie of the Year) and Ring of Honor, has been making quite an impression on the Pro Wrestling NOAH office.
> 
> With his highflying style, Eddie Edwards has built his reputation within the Jr Heavyweight rankings, to the point where he now has the opportunity to compete for the GHC Jr Tag titles. And what better place to try and take the titles than the first NOAH show in Europe?
> 
> With both teams featuring a renowned technical wrestler and a young highflier, this could be the most exciting GHC Jr tag championship match in the promotion’s history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takeshi Morishima and Muhammad Yone vs Jun Akiyama and Bison Smith
> 
> The current GHC champion, Takeshi Morishima is ˜the man" in Pro Wrestling NOAH at the moment. Having conquered Ring of Honor and won their world title, he recently up-ended the legendary Mitsuharu Misawa to take Pro Wrestling NOAH's most prized possession.
> 
> At European Navigation 2008, Morishima will be in tag team action alongside his former GHC Tag championship partner, the afro-sporting Mohammed Yone. Yone and Morishima have toured Europe as a tandem before, and have become firm favourites with UK fans.
> 
> On June 21st, their opponents will be Jun Akiyama and Bison Smith. Akiyama is a 16 year pro, who has been GHC Heavyweight champion himself. A top contender for Morishima's belt, Akiyama will be looking to score a pinfall victory over the current champion in this contest to try and earn himself a future title shot.
> 
> Joining Jun Akiyama is one of Pro Wrestling NOAH's top foreign ˜gaijin" competitors. Bison Smith. The stocky US competitor has held numerous titles in his home country, and has already had opportunities at the GHC title. Like Akiyama, Bison Smith will be looking to prove himself worthy of a title shot against Morishima.
> 
> With the target firmly on Morishima in this match, a lot is at stake for the champion, and he will be coming into this match with victory in mind in order to further prove his worth as champion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takeshi Sugiura and Kotaro Suzuki vs Doug Williams and Nigel McGuiness
> 
> With the newly won GHC Jr tag team champions competing on June 21st, many are looking to see who will be among the top future contenders to the belts. One of the top contenders must surely be Kotaro Suzuki and Takashi Suguira.
> 
> Both men have held the belts in the past, and both are looking to once again hold them in the future. Victory in their June 21st match against hometown favourites Mcguinness & Williams will certainly favour them for a future title shot.
> 
> Debuting in 2001, Kotaro Suzuki was the lone survivor of one of the most gruelling dojos in Pro Wrestling NOAH’s history. A highflying star, Suzuki has competed both as himself, and as masked men Tiger Emperor and Mushiking Terry, and has become a big hit with fans of actionpacked, highflying wrestling. Having won the GHC Jr tag championship once before (alongside Ricky Marvin), Suzuki will be stepping up his game in Coventry to try and gain the gold once again.
> 
> Current GHC Tag champion Takashi Suguira would love to be both heavyweight and junior heavyweight tag champion simultaneously. The stocky eight-year veteran has been dominant in the Junior ranks in the past, and has become one of a handful of competitors to transcend that division in Pro Wrestling NOAH.
> 
> Both men have visited the UK in the past, and this will be Suzuki’s second visit to Coventry’s Skydome, but the stakes for both are higher than ever before. Both will want to gain victory at all costs on June 21st.
> 
> Standing in their way are two men who need little introduction to UK fans. Nigel Mcguinness and Doug Williams are two of the UK’s most respected competitors, and both have seen their success spread around the world.
> 
> Practicioners of the traditional British style, both Mcguinness and Williams are former ROH Pure champions (and in Mcguinness’ case ROH champion) and both have become consistently successful in both Ring of Honor and Pro Wrestling NOAH.
> 
> In fact, Williams and Mcguinness are often rivals in polls to find the best technical wrestler in the world, each gaining considerable accolades from the likes of the Wrestling Observer and other media outlets around the world.
> 
> With Williams and Mcguinness needing to gain the victory in their hometown, and Suzuki and Suguira wanting to spoil their NOAH homecoming, this could be one of the most intensely fought battles on the European Navigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tsuyochi Kikuchi and Jun Izmuda vs Wade Fitzgerald and Martin Stone
> 
> One of the most interesting matches of the NOAH European Navigation show will pit the seemingly unlikely tandem of Martin Stone and Wade Fitzgerald against veteran NOAH competitors Jun Izmuda and Tsuyoshi Kikuchi.
> 
> For Stone and Fitzgerald this will not only be their first Pro Wrestling NOAH outing, but their first as a team. Both men have faced NOAH competition in the past on UK shores. Fitzgerald's championship winning martial arts background and Stone's brute strength and power should provide a perfect combination to counter the vast experience provided by Kikuchi and Izmuda. Current IPW:UK champion Stone and 4FW Tag Team Champion Fitzgerald are both in intense training for what is their biggest outing to date.
> 
> Tsuyochi Kikuchi is a 20 year veteran who has held tag titles in All Japan Pro Wrestling and New Japan Pro Wrestling, as well as regularly competing in major tag team matches in Pro Wrestling NOAH. His fireball bomb and Zero-sen kick are both devastating weapons in an arsenal that made him one of the most prominent junior stars of the 1990s.
> 
> Former sumo star Jun Izmuda is a 16 year veteran, and has also held tag team gold (in All Japan Pro Wrestling and the IWA). His pure power and devastating Meteorite diving headbutt have made him formidable opposition throughout his NOAH tenure.
> 
> With the skills and experience that Kikuchi and Izmuda possess, it would look a foregone conclusion that they would be able to defeat the less experienced UK team. But with a perfect combination of skills and styles the UK team could spring what many would consider an upset unseat the well travelled veterans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joel Redman vs Atsushi Aoki
> 
> One of NOAH's hottest young talents takes on one of the UK's hottest one talents at NOAH's European Navigation, as Atsushi Aoki takes on Joel Redman.
> 
> Both men mirror each other in youth and prospect, as 20-year-old Aoki, who debuted on Christmas Eve 2005 will take on 21-year-old Joel Redman, who after a forgettable first year as a pro returned to training and has re-invented himself with amazing results. In their short careers, both Redman and Aoki have earned plaudits, with Redman recently winning RQW gold and becoming the first sponsored UK wrestler, with Muscle Fury sponsoring the growth of his career. Redman's recent battles with British legends Danny Boy Collins and Robbie Brookside have gave this youngster real worldly experience
> 
> Aoki on the other hand has been tagged as the Rookie of the Year, not only in Japan but by the prestigious Wrestling Observer newsletter in the US . He is seen as one of the real potential future main event stars in Pro Wrestling NOAH, and has already competed alongside the likes of Kenta Kobashi and Mitsuharu Misawa, as well as having extensively toured the UK and Europe .
> 
> With neither man having gained Ëœmain event" status yet, both are going to be using the opportunity to prove themselves further to their respective countries, as well as showing their skills to their opposition's fellow countrymen. For Joel Redman, this is a huge opportunity to gain respect from Pro Wrestling NOAH, and for Atsushi Aoki, this will be a chance to further show why he is worthy of the tag Ëœfuture superstar".
> 
> Live Event Bonus Match
> ---------------------------
> As a special treat to the fans in attendance an all British 6man Tag Team match will happen before the show officially kicks off, this is exclusively for the fans in attendance and will not be included on the DVD.


Well I don't mind the 2 new matches even though we all wanted KENTA/Danielson.


----------



## Blasko

A part of me is kinda liking the idea of Kanemura/Jay. 

Everything else looks better then expected. But, there is always room for failure.


----------



## -GP-

Meh, we all knew we weren't gonna get KENTA/Danielson really...

Looks fine to me. Not something i'd die to watch if NOAH was regularly running shows here, but this is a once-in-a-lifetime thing, so yeah, i'm still excited as hell about it.


----------



## Kamikaze™

Yeah KENTA vs Danielson did seem a bit too good to be true, but still I haven't heard any of the recent results, but I'm sure Danielson is more eligable for a GHC Junior Heavyweight title match. Plus I feel those matches feel too predictable I don't see Danielson, Edwards and Jay walking out champions. I figured the other day that the thing you'd be more into out of all of the matches were the title matches as you can easily chose one clear person you want to win and you can really get into for the close falls, but when they are predictable it takes that element away. 

But guess you guys are right this is the first and maybe only or at least for a very long while that NOAH will be coming to the UK, so lets make the most of it.


----------



## Bigglesworth

People are still being a little too harsh about this show. I'm glad we've had some title matches added, it adds a bit more prestige to this event.

£12.50 for an event like this. Bargain, especially as it is just down the road from me.


----------



## T-C

Card looks pretty good to be fair.


----------



## JD13

Very happy with the card for the show. The KENTA/Ishimori Danielson/Edwards match should be great and i cant wait for the main event. 

I hope they announce some decent names for the pre card 6 man. Theres a lot of hot british talent out there that could use this as a springboard.


----------



## Kamikaze™

> I hope they announce some decent names for the pre card 6 man. Theres a lot of hot british talent out there that could use this as a springboard.


I read on UKFF

Zack Sabre Jr, Mark Haskins and Dave Moralez Vs Bubblegum, El Ligero and A Surprise Partner

My guesses; PAC, Spud or Fleisch


----------



## JD13

No way can that put Spud on a fucking NOAH show. Dark match or not. 

Moralez is a good choice and obviously Pac would be nice. I would have prefered to see Burridge to a jobber like Bubblegum.


----------



## RealTeenwolf

im really excited about this show, 'good' line up or not, we are getting to watch 2 of the greatest wrestlers to ever live, and some of the best performers on the planet today, i cant wait to walk into the arena and see thar green mat, i cant wait to throw my streamers and watch some top wrestling!


----------



## McQueen

RealTeenwolf said:


> im really excited about this show, 'good' line up or not, we are getting to watch 2 of the greatest wrestlers to ever live, !


I'm excited for Joel Redman vs Atsushi Aoki too.

I'm not sure if i'm gonna make it, I still haven't got my damn Passport. :$


----------



## Bigglesworth

McQueen said:


> I'm excited for Joel Redman vs Atsushi Aoki too.
> 
> I'm not sure if i'm gonna make it, I still haven't got my damn Passport. :$



Leaving it a bit tight aren't you? Have you got flights and stuff booked for getting over here?


----------



## T-C

McQueen said:


> I'm excited for Joel Redman vs Atsushi Aoki too.
> 
> I'm not sure if i'm gonna make it, I still haven't got my damn Passport. :$


Better not bail man.


----------



## McQueen

Better get my damn Passport in the mail.


----------



## Bigglesworth

Mark Sloan posted on the UKFF the rough structure of how the meet and greet will work. Obviously its not final, but it gives you peeps an idea on how it might work.



> Before anyone flames us, it is still work in progress but this is the current plan.
> 
> Its going to be structured. Our current train of thought is this. people will be let in - in groups, probably 25's in order of the que.
> 
> There will be 2 areas. The Merchandise "Holding Area" and the Superstar tables.
> 
> As one group is in the superstar area then next group will be allowed into the holding area to buy any merchandise they want signed. We will have the majority of merchandise in the holding area with a few of the guys having merchandise at the tables. Each table will have 8x10's if you didn't get a VIP pack but the main merchandise area will stock everything. If you are looking to get superstar shirts/dvds they it may be advisable to que early for the Meet and Greet and grab the stock as we aren't going to able to supply the demand there is likely to be.
> 
> And so on, we want to give people a chance to meet the stars and get any merchandise without it becoming a mass free for all.


----------



## ROH

I think I'll give this a miss.


----------



## JD13

ROH said:


> I think I'll give this a miss.


That sucks. 

Any paticular reason ?


----------



## RealTeenwolf

sheesh, its about time they updated the Noah.co.uk site.


----------



## ROH

JD13 said:


> ]
> Any paticular reason ?


Card doesn't interest me, and I may be on holiday (abroad) at the time anyway...


----------



## Bigglesworth

Supposedly, Alex shane was helping to promote the NOAH show at TNA Liverpool last night, as flyers were being handed out etc.

Just a little thing, but something interesting nonetheless as Shane and Sloan are rumoured not to get on, and that they are both running shows at Coventry a week apart.


----------



## Kamikaze™

Bigglesworth said:


> Supposedly, Alex shane was helping to promote the NOAH show at TNA Liverpool last night, as flyers were being handed out etc.
> 
> Just a little thing, but something interesting nonetheless as Shane and Sloan are rumoured not to get on, and that they are both running shows at Coventry a week apart.


Don't really get why they wouldn't get on. Mark Sloan was one of the founders of FWA, and Alex Shane was the booker, if that were the case Shane wouldnt have been hired, or would've been fired.


----------



## Kamikaze™

Bumping because I am pretty shocked at the lack of hype going into this event. It's two days away guys, could be like the only chance to see Pro Wrestling NOAH in the UK, or atleast for a while, and I am pretty sure it'll be the only time we'll see Kobashi in the UK...


----------



## -GP-

I only just realised the thing is in two days...got train tickets and hotel sorted ages ago so i kinda forgot about the whole thing


----------



## McQueen

I totally have to bitch out.

Someone please call suicide watch for me on Sat.  Not really but it sucks.


----------



## -GP-

How come? Passport didn't get sorted?


----------



## McQueen

It did, like 3 days ago. Decided not to plan everything the last minute, plus I could use the money right now.

Still i'm missing Kobashi, and the fine folks of WF.


----------



## -GP-

Next time i suppose. Once they do one show they're bound to do others. They'll probably hit the States as well at some point having a working relation with ROH and all.

btw, i just noticed you're missing two "clap"s in your sig...


----------



## Bigglesworth

A shame there has been not much activity on here, I am quite looking forward to the show. It will be my first real experience of any Japanese Wrestling (bar the excellent TNA Global Impact DVD) so I'm quite excited. I guess I don't quite get how much of a legend Kobashi is, is he up there on a Flair level, and how popular is he? A Japanese Hilk Hogan in terms of popularity? He sounds a pretty stand up guy from the interviews he has given recently, and good old Mark Sloan gave us the final event update today, which I will post just about.....

... NOW



> With just days to go for Noah's UK debut, we have the final update before we begin the journey to the skydome on June 21st.
> 
> Not only do we have some bits and pieces to tell you about but as a treat we have the full uncut Kenta Kobashi Exclusive interview which has had quotes used in both the Sun Online and the Daily Star.
> 
> Onto the news
> 
> Meet and Greet Tickets Sold Out. Tickets now only available by calling (023) 9229 7788 or the Skydome Box Office.
> 
> *Streamers* will be on sale at the event, limited supply. £2 each or 2 for £3. Be sure to pick them up at the meet and greet or risk being without on the show!
> 
> *Polaroids* in short supply. If you are after a Polaroid with you and your favourite Noah star please cue early for the meet and greet.
> 
> *Biggest advertising campaign for a UK event?*
> The A-Merchandise team have been working tirelessly on the advertising on this event and the culmanated with the final weeks advertising in the form of 2 massive billboards and a city centre adshell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *European Navigation to feature on the Daily Mirror.*
> The Daily Mirror is due to launch its new online Wrestling section and what better way to debut than with a feature on Noah's European Navigation 2008. Please keep checking www.mirror.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wade Fitzgerald Sponsored by fitnessdevelopment.co.uk*
> Following the footsteps of Joel Redman, Fitzgerald has agreed sponsorship terms with Fitness Development.co.uk, Suppliers of CNP and professional workout equipment and supplements. FD have been a major player in supplementation and exercise for a number of years and recently moved to a new showroom, with full details at www.fitnessdevelopment.co.uk
> 
> *Piledriver Magazine*
> 
> The new edition of Piledriver Online went live at the weekend. It includes a six page preview of the NOAH events this coming weekend. This includes an interview with Joel Redman and also an article about NOAH and its history written by Xanshin who runs the Green Destiny Website
> 
> www.piledriver-online.co.uk. Thanks to Steve Ashfield.
> 
> *The Suplex Online,*
> have kindly supplied a complimentary Puro Power article from The Suplex Magazine (www.the-suplex.co.uk)
> 
> This month for Puro Power I have decided to bring you what is
> essentially part two of our NOAH European Navigation special. At the
> time of press the full card has been announced, and I plan on running
> down what to expect from each match and the result I predict from the
> contests. I'm not guaranteeing I'll get more than half right though!
> While there have been some changes in the card line up over the
> months, due to injuries and so forth, the card is what the show
> organisers intended upon. It had been stated in an interview that they
> wanted a card to rival any of the bi-monthly Budokan Hall shows the
> NOAH group puts on in Tokyo, and despite the increased gaijin talent,
> they have not failed in what they intended. What has been put together
> is a well balanced card, featuring seven matches and two title
> contests. The card is also set to air on Japan's Samurai! TV.
> 
> Match 1: Atsushi Aoki vs. Joel Redman. The NOAH dojo graduate against
> the young British star, this one has the potential to be a fast paced
> start and will set up the show perfectly. It probably won't last much
> more than fifteen minutes but will highlight the quality of the NOAH
> talent at the top and bottom of the card. Redman will also be looking
> to impress the NOAH bosses. I predict Aoki will go over, but it will
> be very close.
> 
> Match 2: Junji Izumida & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi vs. Wade Fitzgerald & Martin
> Stone. The second match on the card also pits NOAH stars vs. the
> debuting gaijin duo of Wade Fitzgerald and Martin Stone. Neither man
> is a stranger to facing Japanese stars, with Stone facing The Great
> Muta for RQW in January of 2007, and Fitzgerald facing Morishima in
> tag team action in a 1PW ring. Despite this, I predict the NOAH
> veterans going over the Brits; Izumida and Kikuchi have over 35 years
> ring experience between them. I can see Wade and Martin making a big
> impression in this match, and perhaps may be picked up for a NOAH tour
> of Japan later in the year.
> 
> Match 3: Doug Williams & Nigel McGuinness vs. Takashi Sugiura & Kotaro
> Suzuki. When this match was first announced it was an all gaijin
> battle between the British boys and the Briscoes, which was changed
> when Mark Briscoe was injured working for Ring Of Honor. Personally I
> find this new match to be more authentic of NOAH, with gaijin's
> battling natives. Sugiura is coming off a loss to GHC Heavyweight
> Champion Takeshi Morishima on June 14th in Yokohama, yet the British
> team could get the victory on home soil. I predict McGuinness and
> Williams to take the win, and expect a perfect blend of British
> technical excellence and Japanese strong style.
> 
> Match 4. Jun Akiyama & Bison Smith vs. Takeshi Morishima & Mohammed
> Yone. Just to show how big this card is, this match could easily
> headline any NOAH show in Japan, yet it is just fourth on here. With a
> former GHC Heavyweight Champion and current half of the GHC Tag Team
> Champions on one side, and the current GHC Heavyweight Champion and a
> former GHC Tag Team Championship pairing on the other, the pedigree is
> evident here. I can see Morishima's current push continuing and
> predict him going over Smith after about twenty minutes.
> 
> Match 5: GHC Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title: KENTA & Taiji Ishimori vs
> Bryan Danielson & Eddie Edwards. KENTA is making his European debut on
> this show, and is the defending champion alongside Taiji Ishimori, a
> former Toryumon graduate. On the opposing side is former ROH Champion
> and sometimes NOAH gaijin Danielson, and Edwards, one of the few
> westerners to have trained in the NOAH dojo. While Danielson is vastly
> talented, and Edwards knows the NOAH guys, I can see KENTA picking up
> a big win over Edwards here to the delight of the British crowd.
> Expect fast packed action and some hot tags.
> 
> Match 6: GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title: Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs Jay Briscoe.
> Originally slated to team with brother Mark on the card, Jay Briscoe
> has somewhat capitalised on his brother's injury and been placed into
> a title contention spot, facing off against veteran Jr. Heavyweight
> Kanemaru. Jay is no stranger to NOAH gold, he and his brother won the
> GHC Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title in their first NOAH match, and
> challenged for the GHC Tag Team Title earlier in the year. Stepping
> into the singles ranks marks a change for Jay, and as such I'd predict
> Kanemaru picking up the win here, after a contest which will feature
> loads of highspots and awesome action to match any other contest on
> the card. This one could steal the show.
> 
> Match 7: Kenta Kobashi & Go Shiozaki vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Naomichi
> Marufuji. And here is the big one, perhaps one of the biggest matches
> of the year for NOAH, a contest which has the past, present and future
> of NOAH in the one ring. Shiozaki has been spending some time in the
> US for Ring Of Honor in order to develop as a wrestler, so this is
> something of a homecoming for him. This is something of a rare match,
> with Kobashi and Misawa only facing each other sparingly, the last
> time being Kobashi's return match on December 2nd of last year. Expect
> Kobashi and Misawa to exchange blows in the match, though I predict
> the finish will be between Shiozaki and Marufuji. If Marufuji doesn't
> pick up the win, this could go to a thirty minute draw.
> 
> So that's what I think is going to happen. While I would love to see a
> title change on the card, I can't see the gaijin going over the
> natives in either contest. Despite this, Britain and Coventry are
> truly blessed to be hosts to the first NOAH show outside of Japan, and
> it is going to be a true NOAH affair, not a watered down effort. The
> spectacle of Misawa and Kobashi is enough to make any Puroresu fan
> saliva. Next month we'll be bringing you a review of the show, and
> we'll find out how many of my predictions were close to being correct…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenta Kobashi Interview.
> 
> *When you decided to go to Noah and help establish them as a major promotion did you ever think it would get to the point where we are now gearing up for the first ever Noah show in Europe and what have been your thoughts on the growth of Noah?*
> In 2000, our president, Mr. Mitsuharu Misawa established Pro-Wrestling NOAH to pursuit “Ideal form of Pro-Wrestling”. When we started, I could not imagine we can actually hold a wrestling event in Europe. We could get to this point because each one of us have been working hard and do the best on every match. Also, our supportive fans means a lot.
> 
> *Now for those viewers who may be new to Noah or may not have seen a Noah show what makes Noah different to other promotions?*
> *What we do on the ring is everything. The way we wrestle will surely give you an idea what we are trying to tell you.
> 
> *You have trained with and wrestled so many great names in the business, who were the guys who were most inspirational to you and who helped you get to where you are today?*
> It is Mr. Giant Baba.
> 
> *After 12 years in the business making a name for yourself in AJPW what made you decide to go and help Noah over other promotions?*
> It is because, just like Misawa did, I wished to pursuit “The ideal form of Pro-Wrestling”.
> 
> *Now to many you are considered “Mr. Noah” and have fought in some of the most memorable matches in Noah history. Who have been your favourite guys to wrestle?*
> I do not have a particular favourite guy to wrestle, however people considered of me that way is because I have been wrestling with all my best whenever and whoever I wrestle with.
> 
> *This may be Noah’s first time in the UK but you have wrestled here before, what are your thoughts on the UK and the UK wrestling scene from what you have experienced?*
> I travelled and wrestled for the first time in UK and Germany in November, 2005. I was glad that I received a lot of cheer and encouragement in both UK and Germany. Thanks to Doug Williams, many of our wrestlers had opportunities to wrestle in UK/Europe for the last couple of years and I think it is a valuable experience for them. I am hoping the relationship to be continued for now on. I have wrestled with great British native wrestlers by now. I believe there are many more great British native wrestlers among whom I have never wrestled with. I am looking forward to meeting with those wrestlers during my next trip to UK.
> 
> *With new technologies, new wrestling channels and the growth of the Internet watching Noah and your matches have become much easier but you were aware of the support you and Noah had through tape traders and wrestling newsletters?*
> Due to the growth/development of TV and Internet people in all over the world can watch our wrestler and matches. The fact there is people who support us from all over the world encourage and give me power/energy to wrestle on the ring.
> 
> *Now you have won many awards and championships but which of those meant the most to you?*
> I put all of my efforts, and do my best each and every time I wrestle. I can not decide which one meant the most to me as each and every match means a lot to me.
> 
> *With all of your accomplishments in wrestling what do you feel you have left to achieve and how much longer do you think you will be in the business?*
> I have not yet found the answer of “What is Pro-Wrestling”. In order to pursuit what the answer is, I will keep wrestling on the ring. There is no retirement in Kenta KOBASHI.
> 
> *Do you have any messages for our UK readers and what can they expect from the Noah show this June at the Coventry Skydome?*
> Pro-Wrestling NOAH is coming to UK for the first time ever. To myself, it has been 2 years and 8 months since last time I wrestled at Coventry Skydome. When I found I had cancer, “I may not be able to wrestle which is equal to death” came across in my mind. However, I made a comeback and I am so happy and honoured to wrestle right in front of British fans again. I remember clearly that there was a lot of warm cheering when I wrestled for the first time in UK just as if it was yesterday. I am looking forward to seeing all of you again.
> 
> On June 21st, please come and watch Pro-Wrestling NOAH. Your warm cheering would be greatly appreciated of.
> 
> *How are you feeling following your illness? Do you feel your comeback Has gone well?*
> After I had an operation for removal of my right kidney in July of 2006, my life was in danger, I was depressed and I questioned myself “Will I be able to wrestle again?” For the next 6 months, I have watched what I eat in order to let the kidney I have functioned with maximum ability and eventually I started to increase the intensity of my work out routine. Then I had another surgery on my knee as I needed to be well prepared for my comeback. From February to April in 2007, I had to deal with dual rehabilitation (get adjusted to live with one kidney as well as recover from knee surgery). It was hard, in describable and I can not express it in words. In August, the doctor was about to discourage me from comeback as the blood test result was not good. However, finally, I have got over those factors.
> 
> After the match, when I made the comeback, I was not pleased that I made myself comeback, rather, I was chagrined at losing the match.
> 
> Never know when I have to stop wrestling. What can do for now is keep wrestling with all my best on each and every match I have so that I won’t regret afterwards.
> 
> *In a world dominated by WWE and American wrestling, what do you feel The Japanese tradition and style has to offer fans in the UK?*
> I understand the flashy performance and talking with microphone may be considered as one of the way to impress the audience (or fans). In our case, Pro-Wrestling NOAH will impress you based on the match itself on the ring. You can even see how each one of us leads one’s life through the way we wrestle on the ring. Please feel something, I am sure you will, by watching us wrestle on the ring.
> 
> *Japanese wrestlers like KENTA have been making a big impression on the independent scene in the USA, particularly in Ring of Honour. Is this an important part of promoting the Japanese tradition?*
> I could have opportunity several times to wrestle in the USA when I was younger, however it did not happen due to the company’s policy at that time. Now NOAH wrestlers such as KENTA, Morishima, Marufuji and Shiozaki have been travelling to USA and they did, and still doing very well. In foreign country, people won’t understand our native language, Japanese, and they may have a language barrier. However, on the ring, language doesn’t do anything because there’s no need of words.
> 
> They wrestled and still wrestling with all the knowledge they have learned in Japan in the ring of NOAH. The achievement has made not only the recognition of Japanese tradition. I believe what they are doing have gained the acknowledgment of the style NOAH has.
> 
> *Why do you think there are so few big name Japanese wrestlers working With Vince McMahon and WWE?*
> It is simply because what we are doing (looking for) and what they are doing (looking for) is different, I think.
> 
> *Did you enjoy your own tour of the USA and the UK two years ago? And are you looking forward to the June show in Coventry?*
> It was good experience for me to wrestle in different country, in front of different audience/fans. I am looking forward to coming back to UK in June and wrestle in front of UK audience/fans at Coventry Skydome. *Pro-Wrestling NOAH is coming to UK for the first time ever. To myself, it has been 2 years and 8 months since last time I wrestled at Coventry Skydome. When I found I had cancer, “I may not be able to wrestle which is equal to death” came across in my mind. However, I made a comeback and I am so happy and honoured to wrestle right in front of British fans again. I remember clearly that there was a lot of warm cheering when I wrestled for the first time in UK just as if it was yesterday. I am looking forward to seeing all of you again.
> 
> On June 21st, please come and watch Pro-Wrestling NOAH. Your warm cheering would be greatly appreciated of.
> 
> *Which Japanese wrestlers should British fans look out for as future wrestling stars?*
> All of our young wrestlers who is going to wrestle on June 21st. (Kanemaru is a current GHC Junior Heavyweight Champion), Kenta and Ishimori are now GHC Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Champions. Shiozaki is now mainly wrestling in USA for Ring of Honor. Suzuki has a lot of different moves which he had invented himself. (Aoki stayed in Europe for 2 months last year and travelled around Europe)
> 
> Please witness the matches of those who will be the future wrestling stars.
> 
> *Are there any British wrestlers you would like to wrestle?*
> Doug Williams who comes to NOAH on regular bases. His wrestling style is devoted to the basics of wrestling and he is a type of wrestler who can adjust himself to various style. He is such a good wrestler who makes me wish to wrestle with over and over again.
> 
> The Full Card for Pro Wrestling Noah's European Navigation 2008 at the Coventry Skydome in under 3 weeks on June 21st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Main Event: Mitsuharu Misawa/Naomichi Marufuji v Kenta Kobashi/Go Shiozaki*
> 
> If there is one series of matches that has been seen as 'legendary' in Japan , it is the Misawa/Kobashi series. Ever since Kobashi debuted in the late 1980s, these two wrestling legends have faced each other in both singles and tag matches-and the resulting matches have never been anything less than spectacular.
> 
> Each and every time these two have faced each other over the past two decades, it is a surefire match of the year candidate. With Kenta Kobashi having reached near godlike status after his return from cancer this past year, and entering his twentieth year in the wrestling business, and Mitsuharu Misawa having recently lost the GHC Heavyweight championship to Takeshi Morishima, this first meeting of the two in the UK will be an important one for both.
> 
> As such, expect both of these legendary competitors to be putting forward their best efforts to gain victory against the other in their first UK battle on June 21st. If you like hard chops, elbows and lariats then this is the confrontation you have been waiting to see live all your life. Couple that with deadly moves such as the burning hammer and the Emerald Frosion, and this is a matchup that redefines a dream match. If you came to see the very best that NOAH has to offer, then this is what you came to see.
> 
> Each man will not be alone in their tag match though. Partnering Misawa will be Naomichi Marufuji. A former GHC Heavyweight champion in his own right, Marufuji has held every title that NOAH has had to offer. The only "grand slam" champion in NOAH, Marufuji most recently gained the GHC Heavyweight Tag belts with Takashi Suguira. A visitor to UK shores before, UK fans have borne witness to spectacular battles between Marufuji and Doug Williams in both singles and tag action, and have seen proof of why Marufuji is one of the most respected competitors in the world today. Marufuji will bring his highflying style to the main event on June 21st.
> 
> Kenta Kobashi has selected for his partner Go Shiozaki. Another man familiar to UK audiences due to a number of UK visits in the past (including appearances with Ring of Honor on their UK shows), Shiozaki represents the future of Pro Wrestling NOAH. Go Shiozaki is currently one of the top prospects in NOAH, and many are regarding him as a sure bet for future GHC Heavyweight champion. Go Shoizaki is one of the most exciting young competitors in the world today, and four years into his career is already looking to take the next step to being at a level of Kobashi or Misawa. June 21's main event could be another step to helping him fulfil that dream.
> 
> Whether you want to see the true legends of Japanese wrestling in Misawa and Kobashi, the future of the business in Go Shiozaki or the dramatic highflying skills of Naomichi Marufuji, the main event of NOAH's European Navigation 2008 will exceed any and all expectations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GHC Jr Heavyweight Championship: Yoshinobu Kanemaru © v Jay Briscoe*
> 
> The GHC Jr Heavyweight championship has always garnered interest from some of the best Jr Heavyweights in the world, and has been fought for by not only the finest that Pro Wrestling NOAH has to offer, but by competitors from other promotions as well.
> 
> Holders of this prestigious belt have included Naomichi Marufuji, Tatsuhito Takaiwa, Michael Modest, Jushin Liger and KENTA, and the belt has been defended in the UK, Germany and the United States.
> 
> Current champion Yoshinobu Kanemaru has held the belt on four separate occasions, defeating such stars as Jushin Liger and Juventud Guerrera in order to earn the title.
> 
> Debuting in 1996 for All Japan Pro Wrestling, Kanemaru had a high profile match the following year, teaming with Koji Kanemoto (Tiger Mask III) from New Japan Pro Wrestling against original Tiger Mask Satoru Sayama and his protégé Tiger Mask IV.
> 
> His first title victory would come as part of the WEW tag team champions with Masao Inoue in the FMW promotion, and he would also become an IWGP Jr Tag champion with Tsuyoshi Kikuchi, and a GHC Jr tag champion with Takashi Suguira.
> 
> The renown that came from these victories has lead to Kanemaru being held in high esteem, and when he became a four time GHC Jr Heavyweight champion in October 2007, defeating Mushiking Terry, he had already established himself as among the best Junior Heavyweight wrestlers in the world.
> 
> Kanemaru will be coming to Coventry with his belt not only to defend his title, but to show British fans exactly why he is a deserved champion. Looking to take the belt from him in this contest will be Jay Briscoe.
> 
> With brother Mark’s injury, Jay Briscoe has stepped up his singles game. A topflight singles competitor throughout the US independent scene when not competing as part of the renowned Briscoes tag team, many UK fans will remember his solid contest against Mark on ROH’s recent UK tour.
> 
> And Jay Briscoe will be looking to add singles gold to his esteemed tag team resume on June 21st, challenging Kanemaru for the GHC Jr title.
> 
> Will June 21st be the crowning of Jay Briscoe as GHC Jr Heavyweight champion? Or can the experience of Kanemaru prevail?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GHC Jr Tag championship: KENTA/Taiji Ishimori © v Bryan Danielson/Eddie Edwards*
> 
> Over their five year lifespan, the GHC Jr tag championships have been the backdrop for some of the most exciting wrestling around today. Fastpaced and actionpacked, GHC Jr tag championship matches have been consistently entertaining.
> 
> Having won the GHC Jr tag titles on March 20th in Dragon Gate, KENTA and his partner Taiji Ishimori will be facing a stiff challenge in the former of former ROH champion Bryan Danielson and ROH colleague Eddie Edwards on June 21st.
> 
> Two time GHC Jr tag title holder and former GHC Jr Heavyweight champion, KENTA is widely regarded as one of the best wrestlers in the world today. An eight year veteran, KENTA utilises his Go To Sleep to put away opponent after opponent.
> KENTA is one of the most revered junior heavyweights in pro wrestling, and will be looking to show exactly how he gained his reputation in his title defence and UK debut on June 21st.
> 
> KENTA’s championship partner is Taiji Ishimori. Having recently signed a contract with Pro Wrestling NOAH, Ishimori wasted no time in gaining championship gold. A protégé of Ultimo Dragon, Ishimori is one of the quickest and most spectacular highfliers in Pro Wrestling NOAH. A former UWA welterweight champion (defeating current WWE star Super Crazy), Ishimori has graduated from the ranks of the Toryumon promotion to become one of the most promising new stars in Pro Wrestling NOAH. He will be returning for his second visit to the UK to defend his championship in front of the UK fans.
> 
> Bryan Danielson is a renowned former ROH champion. Earning his moniker of ‘Best In The World’, Danielson has become well-known as the best technical wrestler in the world today. Trained by Shawn Michaels, Danielson has become well-known in England, due to his many tours here. Danielson also has numerous tours of Japan under his belt as well, having competed for New Japan Pro Wrestling, Pro Wrestling NOAH and several other Japanese promotions. Danielson will be facing off against someone he is very familiar of in KENTA, as the two have had several outstanding matches in Ring of Honor and Pro Wrestling NOAH. As one of the top gaijin (foreign) wrestlers in Pro Wrestling NOAH, Bryan Danielson will be looking to join his Ring of Honor comrades The Briscoes in becoming a GHC Jr tag champion.
> 
> Eddie Edwards, a US independent star who has spent the past couple of years competing for various promotions such as John Cena Sr’s MWF promotion (where he was the 2005 Rookie of the Year) and Ring of Honor, has been making quite an impression on the Pro Wrestling NOAH office.
> 
> With his highflying style, Eddie Edwards has built his reputation within the Jr Heavyweight rankings, to the point where he now has the opportunity to compete for the GHC Jr Tag titles. And what better place to try and take the titles than the first NOAH show in Europe?
> 
> With both teams featuring a renowned technical wrestler and a young highflier, this could be the most exciting GHC Jr tag championship match in the promotion’s history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Takeshi Morishima and Muhammad Yone vs Jun Akiyama and Bison Smith*
> 
> The current GHC champion, Takeshi Morishima is ˜the man" in Pro Wrestling NOAH at the moment. Having conquered Ring of Honor and won their world title, he recently up-ended the legendary Mitsuharu Misawa to take Pro Wrestling NOAH's most prized possession.
> 
> At European Navigation 2008, Morishima will be in tag team action alongside his former GHC Tag championship partner, the afro-sporting Mohammed Yone. Yone and Morishima have toured Europe as a tandem before, and have become firm favourites with UK fans.
> 
> On June 21st, their opponents will be Jun Akiyama and Bison Smith. Akiyama is a 16 year pro, who has been GHC Heavyweight champion himself. A top contender for Morishima's belt, Akiyama will be looking to score a pinfall victory over the current champion in this contest to try and earn himself a future title shot.
> 
> Joining Jun Akiyama is one of Pro Wrestling NOAH's top foreign ˜gaijin" competitors. Bison Smith. The stocky US competitor has held numerous titles in his home country, and has already had opportunities at the GHC title. Like Akiyama, Bison Smith will be looking to prove himself worthy of a title shot against Morishima.
> 
> With the target firmly on Morishima in this match, a lot is at stake for the champion, and he will be coming into this match with victory in mind in order to further prove his worth as champion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Takeshi Sugiura and Kotaro Suzuki vs Doug Williams and Nigel McGuiness*
> 
> With the newly won GHC Jr tag team champions competing on June 21st, many are looking to see who will be among the top future contenders to the belts. One of the top contenders must surely be Kotaro Suzuki and Takashi Suguira.
> 
> Both men have held the belts in the past, and both are looking to once again hold them in the future. Victory in their June 21st match against hometown favourites Mcguinness & Williams will certainly favour them for a future title shot.
> 
> Debuting in 2001, Kotaro Suzuki was the lone survivor of one of the most gruelling dojos in Pro Wrestling NOAH’s history. A highflying star, Suzuki has competed both as himself, and as masked men Tiger Emperor and Mushiking Terry, and has become a big hit with fans of actionpacked, highflying wrestling. Having won the GHC Jr tag championship once before (alongside Ricky Marvin), Suzuki will be stepping up his game in Coventry to try and gain the gold once again.
> 
> Current GHC Tag champion Takashi Suguira would love to be both heavyweight and junior heavyweight tag champion simultaneously. The stocky eight-year veteran has been dominant in the Junior ranks in the past, and has become one of a handful of competitors to transcend that division in Pro Wrestling NOAH.
> 
> Both men have visited the UK in the past, and this will be Suzuki’s second visit to Coventry’s Skydome, but the stakes for both are higher than ever before. Both will want to gain victory at all costs on June 21st.
> 
> Standing in their way are two men who need little introduction to UK fans. Nigel Mcguinness and Doug Williams are two of the UK’s most respected competitors, and both have seen their success spread around the world.
> 
> Practicioners of the traditional British style, both Mcguinness and Williams are former ROH Pure champions (and in Mcguinness’ case ROH champion) and both have become consistently successful in both Ring of Honor and Pro Wrestling NOAH.
> 
> In fact, Williams and Mcguinness are often rivals in polls to find the best technical wrestler in the world, each gaining considerable accolades from the likes of the Wrestling Observer and other media outlets around the world.
> 
> With Williams and Mcguinness needing to gain the victory in their hometown, and Suzuki and Suguira wanting to spoil their NOAH homecoming, this could be one of the most intensely fought battles on the European Navigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tsuyochi Kikuchi and Jun Izmuda vs Wade Fitzgerald and Martin Stone*
> 
> One of the most interesting matches of the NOAH European Navigation show will pit the seemingly unlikely tandem of Martin Stone and Wade Fitzgerald against veteran NOAH competitors Jun Izmuda and Tsuyoshi Kikuchi.
> 
> For Stone and Fitzgerald this will not only be their first Pro Wrestling NOAH outing, but their first as a team. Both men have faced NOAH competition in the past on UK shores. Fitzgerald's championship winning martial arts background and Stone's brute strength and power should provide a perfect combination to counter the vast experience provided by Kikuchi and Izmuda. Current IPW:UK champion Stone and 4FW Tag Team Champion Fitzgerald are both in intense training for what is their biggest outing to date.
> 
> Tsuyochi Kikuchi is a 20 year veteran who has held tag titles in All Japan Pro Wrestling and New Japan Pro Wrestling, as well as regularly competing in major tag team matches in Pro Wrestling NOAH. His fireball bomb and Zero-sen kick are both devastating weapons in an arsenal that made him one of the most prominent junior stars of the 1990s.
> 
> Former sumo star Jun Izmuda is a 16 year veteran, and has also held tag team gold (in All Japan Pro Wrestling and the IWA). His pure power and devastating Meteorite diving headbutt have made him formidable opposition throughout his NOAH tenure.
> 
> With the skills and experience that Kikuchi and Izmuda possess, it would look a foregone conclusion that they would be able to defeat the less experienced UK team. But with a perfect combination of skills and styles the UK team could spring what many would consider an upset unseat the well travelled veterans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joel Redman vs Atsushi Aoki*
> 
> One of NOAH's hottest young talents takes on one of the UK's hottest one talents at NOAH's European Navigation, as Atsushi Aoki takes on Joel Redman.
> 
> Both men mirror each other in youth and prospect, as 20-year-old Aoki, who debuted on Christmas Eve 2005 will take on 21-year-old Joel Redman, who after a forgettable first year as a pro returned to training and has re-invented himself with amazing results. In their short careers, both Redman and Aoki have earned plaudits, with Redman recently winning RQW gold and becoming the first sponsored UK wrestler, with Muscle Fury sponsoring the growth of his career. Redman's recent battles with British legends Danny Boy Collins and Robbie Brookside have gave this youngster real worldly experience
> 
> Aoki on the other hand has been tagged as the Rookie of the Year, not only in Japan but by the prestigious Wrestling Observer newsletter in the US . He is seen as one of the real potential future main event stars in Pro Wrestling NOAH, and has already competed alongside the likes of Kenta Kobashi and Mitsuharu Misawa, as well as having extensively toured the UK and Europe .
> 
> With neither man having gained Ëœmain event" status yet, both are going to be using the opportunity to prove themselves further to their respective countries, as well as showing their skills to their opposition's fellow countrymen. For Joel Redman, this is a huge opportunity to gain respect from Pro Wrestling NOAH, and for Atsushi Aoki, this will be a chance to further show why he is worthy of the tag Ëœfuture superstar".
> 
> Live Event Bonus Match
> ---------------------------
> As a special treat to the fans in attendance an all British 6man Tag Team match will happen before the show officially kicks off, this is exclusively for the fans in attendance and will not be included on the DVD.
> 
> *Mark Haskins, Zack Sabre Jnr and Dave Moralez vs El Ligero, Bubblegum and a surprise partner.*
> This match has the potential to be one of the best british crusierweight matches this year, add into that the raw aggression of Dave Moralez and a whole new dimention is uncovered. All 6 men are extremely under-rated and one thing is for sure, on June 21st they are all going to give the fans everything they have.
> 
> -------------
> The Following Night, June 22nd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faringdon Leisure Centre,
> Fernham Road,
> Faringdon,
> Oxon
> SN7 7LB
> 
> Sunday Night June 22nd will play host to a UK vs Noah series of matches at the Faringdon Leisure Centre, Oxfordshire. An early 6pm start with doors at 5.30, the Front Row Meet and Greet will start at 4.30.
> 
> *The Matches*
> 
> *Mitsuaharu Misawa and Kotaro Suzuki vs Bison Smith and Mark Haskins*
> In what is sure to be a classic battle Former GHC World Champion Misawa and current GHC Heavyweight Tag Team champion Bison Smith will clash heads in Faringdon, and with Misawa selection Suzuki to be his partner, Bison picked hometown favourite Mark Haskins. This is without a doubt Haskins biggest opportunity and he will be looking to impress against such high calibre opponents and in his hometown.
> 
> *Naomichi Marufuji vs Joel Redman*
> In the biggest match of Redman's short but prolific career he will face former GHC world Champion Naomichi Marufuji. Just added less that one week ago to the stacked line up Marufuji will be keen to test himself against one of the UK's hottest prospects right now. Redman who will face Aoki the night before will be ready for the weekend of his career.
> 
> *Takeshi Morishima vs Dave Moralez*
> In a giant clash, The Human Hate Machine Dave Moralez will go head to head with current GHC World Heavyweight Champion Takeshi Morishima! Having faced off once before and gained rave reviews from that battle both men face off again but with far greater worldly experience. Moralez knows this a huge opportunity and Morishima is carrying the pride of Pro Wrestling Noah and will hope to destroy his British opponent.
> 
> *Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs Zack Sabre Jnr*
> Current GHC Junior Heavyweight Champion Kanemaru takes on possibly the most under-rated performer in the UK right now in Jack Sabre Junior. Sabre has impressed in many of his recent outings and this will be a huge chance to score a victory over top level competition and a current GHC champion.
> 
> *Jun Akiyama, Izumida, Kikuchi vs Muhammad Yone, Hubba Bubba Lucha*
> A huge six man tag match with Akiyama joining the team of Izumida and Kikuchi, El Ligero and Bubblegum needed to find a partner and cheekily picked the colourful Muhammad Yone, who will oppose Akiyama the night before at the Coventry Skydome.
> 
> *Taiji Ishimori and Atsushi Aoki vs BritRAGE*
> The complete team of Ishimori and Aoki have just about every attribute needed to be an unstoppable team, and they will need to be when the face of against BriRAGE, who have a clear edge in experience, esp as working as a team. This will be a face paced opener with Sloan and Aoki sure to want to mix it up on the mat and Ishimori and Fitzgerald wanted to crank the speed right up, a possible classic.
> 
> Tickets are priced at £20 Front Row (With Free Exclusive Meet and Greet Entry) and £10 General Admission. Tickets are available over at www.a-merchandise.co.uk now or by calling 023 9229 7788. There is a limited number of front row seats obviously.
> 
> Purchase Front Row Ticket HERE
> 
> General Admission Ticket HERE
> 
> The Meet and greet will be for front row ticket holders only and will be the chance to meet Akiyama, Yone and Kanemaru who will not be at the Skydome Meet and Greet.
> 
> *Night 2 Hotels/Bed and Breakfast*
> Sudbury House - http://www.bw-sudburyhouse.co.uk/ - 01367 241272
> The Old Crown Hotel - http://www.information-britain.co.uk/showP...?Place_ID=64463 â€“ 01367 242744
> The Portwell House - http://www.lodging-world.com/accom.Portwel...tel.105619.html
> The Bell Hotel - http://www.bellhotelfaringdon.com/accomodation.html - 01367 240534
> Camdon House - 28 Market Place Faringdon, 01367 241121
> Bowling Green Farm â€“ 01367 240229 â€“ www.bowling-green-farm.co.uk
> Inglenook, 81 London Street â€“ 01367 240641
> Livingstone House â€“ 01367 240929
> Red Lion â€“ 01367 244585
> 
> -------------
> 
> *Britwres.com Competition.*
> 
> The great guys over at Britwres.com are offering the chance to win some NOAH goodies, The prizes : Doug WIlliam's 2nd Navigation Budokan Programme, A Official Noah Japanese Text Poster and one of the last copies of FWA: Noah Limits featuring the GHC Heavyweight tag title match with Naomichi Marufuji and Minoru Suzuki taking on Scorpio and Doug Williams, there is just one simple question to answer and it ends on May 21st, so click the link and get the chance to win with Britwres.com
> 
> Link : http://www.britwres.com/news/212114868.shtml
> 
> 
> *Official Event Merchandise*
> ---------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenta Kobashi "Burning" Foam Hand - £5
> 
> Throw a Giant CHOP with this exclusive to A-Merchandise Hand and with only 250 being produced you will need to get in quick!. Lets show our support for Kobashi on the night with a sea of these hands all motioning for his machine gun chops!
> 
> Order - Here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Official Pro Wrestling NOAH European Navigation 2008 T-Shirt. £12
> 
> Avalible in Small,Medium, Large & Extra Large,
> 
> Purchase HERE -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Official European Navigation Event Programme. - £5
> 
> The Official Event Programme is now available to pre order. The full colour 16 page programme will be A4 sized and features bios and information all the stars of Pro Wrestling Noah, ideal for getting signed and a great souvenier of this historic event. There will only be a limited run of these produced and you are advsied to order soon so that you an guaranteed to get a copy.
> 
> (Purchase - here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Streamer Six Pack ( Purchase - Here )
> 
> 6 Streamer bundle. Any 6 coloured Streamers for £10, Your choice of 26 colours, you tell us what you want and we'll get them in for you.
> 
> Morishima - Black/Yellow
> Kenta - Brown/Yellow
> Misawa - Green/White
> Kobashi - Black/Purple
> Marufuji - Yellow/Black
> Doug Williams - Red/White/Blue
> Suzuki - Blue/Yellow
> Ishimori - Yellow/Red
> 
> 
> *Event Partners*
> --------------
> 
> *A-Merchandise.co.uk, *
> One of the leaders in Pro Wrestling merchandise in the UK founded in 2003, A-M has become an official supplier many organisations including WWE, UFC, ROH, TNA and the exclusive European Distributor for Pro Wrestling Noah of Japan, The Frontier wrestling Alliance and FWA:A. With huge stocks of all the latest DVDs, Clothing and all kinds of miscellaneous merchandise you can be sure to find everything the true wrestling fan could want. Aswell as being the finacial backer to this huge event, A-M is also a ticket outlet with all seating available online or using a credit card over the phone. Details above in
> (www.a-merchandise.co.uk)
> 
> *Fighting Spirit Magazine*
> The only Wrestling and MMA monthly magazines available nationwide, FSM magazine brings together news and articles from around the world each month with regular Columnist Lance Storm and the infamous Open mic segment where Top Wrestling stars from around the world get their chance to have a no holds barred say on any subject that they please. They will also being running a competition to win your own Skybox at the event and will have all the latest coverage on this event
> (www.fightingspiritmagazine.co.uk)
> *
> Westside Xtreme Wrestling of Germany.*
> A major force in European wrestling with home-grown talent facing some of the best in the world with Regular appearances from stars from TNA, EX WWE, Ring of Honor, PWG and many many more. WXW has some the most exciting matches that you won't see anywhere else and all just a short plane ride away in Essen, Germany (www.wxw-wrestling.com)
> *
> Spectrum Multimedia*
> (www.spectrum-multimedia.com)
> 
> *The Sun Online*
> (www.the-sun.co.uk)
> 
> *The Suplex Magazine*
> (www.the-suplex.co.uk)
> 
> *Fighting Talk in the Daily Star*
> (http://www.dailystar.co.uk/inthering/)


----------



## JD13

McQueen said:


> I totally have to bitch out.
> 
> Someone please call suicide watch for me on Sat.  Not really but it sucks.


You let me down man, i bought us both matching Van Halen shirts :no:

I really hope the suprise in the UK 6 man is PAC.


----------



## T-C

Ragin' about that McQueen, I'm leaving for Cov tomorrow, should be a good laugh.


----------



## McQueen

Sorry guys, I often times let myself down as its my fault really for putting off getting my passport and underestimating how bad my luck is with the USPS. I should have just done it right away aftet I got my ticket.

I'll make it out there soon.


----------



## arfanvilla

Just a couple of hours before I head off now, i only now wonder if my 80ft streamers are long enough.


----------



## Sephiroth

From tonight's Coventry Skydome (England) show...Credit-Green Destiny via Cagematch.de:

Doug Williams & Nigel McGuinness beats Kotaro Suzuki & Takashi Sugiura. Standing ovation after match.

GHC Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Champions KENTA & Taiji Ishimori beats Bryan Danielson & Eddie Edwards to retain titles.

GHC Jr. Heavyweight Champion Yoshinobu Kanemaru beats Jay Briscoe to retain title.

Credit: ROH Forums

GHC Jr. Tag Title match said to be around **** 1/4 - **** 1/2. The thread on the ROH board said Danielson took the fall, but someone who was there live said it was Edwards actually. So idk. Hopefully someone who went will indulge us with a live report later


----------



## Derek

No suprise that the titles were retained. I'm pretty sure Edwards took the fall since they've protected Danielson in NOAH so far, he's very rarely the one taking the fall.


----------



## Sephiroth

Derek said:


> No suprise that the titles were retained. I'm pretty sure Edwards took the fall since they've protected Danielson in NOAH so far, he's very rarely the one taking the fall.


Especially since they booked Whitmer last tour for the sole purpose of jobbing.


----------



## Derek

Well, its not like he was going to do anything else over there.


----------



## ViddyThis

It was Edwards who got hit with the GTS for the win. Overall it was a very good show, every match delivered and the show finished at just under 4 hours.


----------



## KingKicks

Just got back, and it was a fantastic show. Way better then i was expecting.

Danielson/Edwards vs. KENTA/Ishimori was fucking awesome. Having Danielson acting as a prick made the match even better. Edwards took a brutal kick to the face early on that looked like it knocked him silly.
Kobashi/Shiozaki vs. Misawa/Marufuji was so awesome as well, to see Kobashi chopping Misawa's bloody chest a few feet from your face is amazing.
Briscoe vs. Kanemaru was alot of fun, pretty much what you would expect.
Bison/Akiyama vs. Morishima/Yone surprised the hell out of me and so did Bison. The man is a beast.
Nigel/Doug vs. Suzuki/Sugiura was another fun match, the ovation for Nigel and Doug was incredible.

Finally got a chance to meet Nigel at the intermission as well.

Awesome meet and greet as well, meeting Kobashi and Danielson was great especially Kobashi. I did a drawing of him on photoshop which he was shocked by, and loved which i also got signed.

Really great night.

I'll post some more info about the show and some pictures later on.


----------



## Cleavage

Awesome show I meet Takeshi Morishima at the end of the event, and at some of the matches wrestlers would sit 7 seats away from me and I said hip to them.

P.S. I lost my voice at this event and the last two tag matches were awesome no fucking awesome


----------



## KingKicks

Fabo said:


> Awesome show I meet Takeshi Morishima at the end of the event, and at some of the matches wrestlers would sit 7 seats away from me and I said hip to them.
> 
> P.S. I lost my voice at this event and the last two tag matches were awesome no fucking awesome


That's cool that you got to meet Morishima, he wasn't at the meet and greet due to (i'm guessing) losing his luggage.


----------



## arfanvilla

Benjo™ said:


> That's cool that you got to meet Morishima, he wasn't at the meet and greet due to (i'm guessing) losing his luggage.


Morishima's black shorts rule!! - I bet that was the reason why he did not do the top rope drop kick and hand stand lariot.

Great show all together with no dissapointments (apart from wade - sorry kid) - this was my first wrestling event and will not be my last.

Great moments - 
Nigel slapping the taste out of kotoro's mouth.
Bison running shoulder dive from the ramp over the ropes.
Morishima giving the portuguese fans (u suck) plenty of angryness.
Me throwing my streamer at Danielson' head.
Marufuji hyping up the guys in section A.
Marufuji running drop kick over the ropes from the ramp.

A bit unfortunate that the place was not packed to the rafters which might prove noah not returning to coventry (hopefully they do).

A big thank you to the guys that pulled this off and I hope they return again in the future.

PS thanks to the guy who mentioned partystreamers.com - the 80ft streamers worked a treat, no effort to chuck them in the ring.


----------



## KingKicks

arfanvilla said:


> Morishima's black shorts rule!! - I bet that was the reason why he did not do the top rope drop kick and hand stand lariot.
> 
> Great show all together with no dissapointments (apart from wade - sorry kid) - this was my first wrestling event and will not be my last.
> 
> Great moments -
> Nigel slapping the taste out of kotoro's mouth.
> *Bison running shoulder dive from the ramp over the ropes.*
> Morishima giving the portuguese fans (u suck) plenty of angryness.
> Me throwing my streamer at Danielson' head.
> Marufuji hyping up the guys in section A.
> Marufuji running drop kick over the ropes from the ramp.
> 
> A bit unfortunate that the place was not packed to the rafters which might prove noah not returning to coventry (hopefully they do).
> 
> A big thank you to the guys that pulled this off and I hope they return again in the future.
> 
> PS thanks to the guy who mentioned partystreamers.com - the 80ft streamers worked a treat, no effort to chuck them in the ring.


That fucking owned.

Alot of insane lariats as well (Morishima on Bison, Nigel on Suzuki and KENTA on Edwards)


----------



## Cleavage

Another great moment was Marufuji superkicks was awesome


----------



## Platt

arfanvilla said:


> Morishima's black shorts rule!! - I bet that was the reason why he did not do the top rope drop kick and hand stand lariot.


Apparently he was suffering from an ankle injury.


----------



## Cleavage

Yer I noticed that when he was walking up the stairs ner me he tryed not to put any weight on it and he had a ice pack on it


----------



## McQueen

What a fool I am for missing this.


----------



## Bigglesworth

Benjo™ said:


> That's cool that you got to meet Morishima, he wasn't at the meet and greet due to (i'm guessing) losing his luggage.


Oosh, he was there when I got in, anout 4.30 due to having to queue up forever before they let us in. Also saw Yone who I wasn't expecting which was awesome. Misawa had disappeared by then, but Yone made up for some of it. Enjoyable meet and greet, brought a Japanese poster and Kobashi hand and on the main show nicked one of the English language posters from the wall. Result.

The show itself was very meh until near the end (bear in mind I've seen exactly no NOAH before) but the KENTA/Ishimori v Danielson/Edwards blew me away, and was the best match I have ever seen live in person. The main event was a great experience, and a pretty good match to boot.

All in all, a pretty good show and I would definitely go again if NOAH came over here.


----------



## -GP-

Platt said:


> Apparently he was suffering from an ankle injury.


Yep.

Saw him walking in town with Marufuji and Doug Williams and he could barely step on his right foot.

Show was easily the most fun i've ever had watching wrestling.
Got to the meet and greet early so i caught Shima and Marufuji before they went into town (i'm guessing to get Shima some shoes to wrestle in or something).

Met everyone, got pics with everyone and had Dragon and KENTA sign the "Glory By Honor V: Night 2" dvd cover, as well as 8x10s from everyone.
Also met Nigel after the show at his gimmick table and talked to Martin Stone and Doug before the event.

Event itself was great. Not one bad match, and three really good ones.

Nigel/Doug vs. Suzuki/Sugiura was good and made great by the crowd. The Brits came out to "Vindaloo" and really pumped everyone up. Heat was amazing, and Nigel damn near killing Suzuki (TWICE!) didn't hurt it at all - although i bet it hurt Kotaro.

KENTA/Ishimori vs. Danielson/Edwards was amazing.
Danielson told someone infront of me at the meet that he was fresh off a 14 hour trip so take that into consideration when i tell you they went almost 40 minutes full out.
KENTA got a "You killed Eddie!" chant after a particularly sick series of kicks.
Edwards took the pin btw, Danielson was out on the ground.

Main Event was also amazing, although i wouldn't know objectively because i was too busy marking out like hell for Kobashi busting Misawa's chest open with chops.
Basically the young guys took a beating in turns to set up the hot tags for the big men and towards the end Marufuji and Go also went at each other, hitting every big move they had.

Other points of interest, Izumida's brilliant head comedy, Morishima pretty much destroying Bison's chest with a sick lariat, and the very, very fun non-DVD opening 6-man.

Met JD13 there and we had a beer before the show (after the meet and greet)

Again, most fun i've ever had watching wrestling, and probably the best ~£200 i ever spent.


----------



## KingKicks

Bigglesworth said:


> Oosh, he was there when I got in, anout 4.30 due to having to queue up forever before they let us in. Also saw Yone who I wasn't expecting which was awesome. Misawa had disappeared by then, but Yone made up for some of it. Enjoyable meet and greet, brought a Japanese poster and Kobashi hand and on the main show nicked one of the English language posters from the wall. Result.
> 
> The show itself was very meh until near the end (bear in mind I've seen exactly no NOAH before) but the KENTA/Ishimori v Danielson/Edwards blew me away, and was the best match I have ever seen live in person. The main event was a great experience, and a pretty good match to boot.
> 
> All in all, a pretty good show and I would definitely go again if NOAH came over here.


Damn so Marufuji leaves before i get in and Morishima arrives after i leave.

Misawa was still there when i got in (Can't remember the time)

It was great seeing Kobashi smiling nonstop during the meet and greet.

Here's the pic i did of Kobashi that he loved:


----------



## -GP-

Benjo™ said:


> Damn so Marufuji leaves before i get in and Morishima arrives after i leave.


They were both there to begin with (i got to them) but they went into town half way through for a while with Doug Williams and then came back i think


Benjo™ said:


> It was great seeing Kobashi smiling nonstop during the meet and greet.


He seemed to be the one having the most fun interracting with fans. Misawa was his usual angry self, Dragon was tired, and the rest of the Juniors were kinda reserved because of the language barrier i'm guessing.
Jay Briscoe seemed genuinely into it, and Yone seemed to be having fun, Bison too, but Kobashi was easily the friendliest and seemed to enjoy it the most.


----------



## Stainless

UK Kliq pimped out Block 13.

Fun stuff, nailed Spoons before and after.

Marked for KENTA, had an amusing hotel situation which I'm sure Oro will detail (wanker.)

Good times.


----------



## johnnyc

What a show this was. some of the matches were amazing my favorate was Danielson and Edwards vs KENTA and Ishimori. I also like the main event and Williams and Mcguiness vs Suzuki and Sugiura. most of the other matches were also pretty solid. I met Mcguiness at intermission he seemed happy to talk to the fans and it was just after he had a long match aswell. I really hope NOAH comes back.

PS will this event be relesed to DVD?


----------



## KingKicks

GP_Punk said:


> They were both there to begin with (i got to them) but they went into town half way through for a while with Doug Williams and then came back i think
> 
> He seemed to be the one having the most fun interracting with fans. Misawa was his usual angry self, Dragon was tired, and the rest of the Juniors were kinda reserved because of the language barrier i'm guessing.
> Jay Briscoe seemed genuinely into it, and Yone seemed to be having fun, Bison too, but Kobashi was easily the friendliest and seemed to enjoy it the most.


Yeah i agree, Jay and Yone seemed really into it. I'm glad Yone was apart of the meet and greet because i was disappointed at first when he wasn't listed as 1 of the people you could meet.

EDIT:

Yep the event is going to be released on DVD johnnyc.


----------



## -GP-

Benjo™ said:


> I'm glad Yone was apart of the meet and greet


Yeah, i'm glad i got to meet Yone's hair too


----------



## McQueen

Did anyone get a chance to touch Yone's fro?

It facinates me, Skittles claimed she would do it.


----------



## -GP-

You just don't touch the hair...:no:
You simply watch and admire


----------



## KingKicks

GP_Punk said:


> You just don't touch the hair...:no:
> You simply watch and admire


:agree::agree:

I should of grown my hair back into a fro, then Yone and I could of felt each others


----------



## Bigglesworth

Yone was quality, he pulled a great face when I had the photo with him, I realised what it was just in time, so I replicated it for when it was taken. legend.

To be fair, they all seemed very friendly, Kobashi and Briscoe especially. I'm glad it looked like I got Marufuji and Morishima after they came back, but a little disappointed not to meet Misawa.


----------



## boiledbunny

Going mad I had to sell my tickets. Sounds like a very fun show, but I just could not afford a weekend in the UK, even if the exchange rate is not as bad as what it used be to the euro.

Next time hopefully.


----------



## JD13

Got back about an hour ago. Great show. Danielson/Edwards vs Marifuji/Ishimori was off the charts, and Kobashi/Go/ vs Misawa/Marifuji was a once in a lifetime experience.

Meet & greet was fun with Jay & Kobashi both seeming really into it. Misawa didnt disapoint and looked super grumpy (wouldnt want it any other way). Danielson looked really tired, and you could tell he didnt want to be there.

Attendance was less than what i expected. Im guessing about 2,000, but maybe more. Hopefully they come back though.

Overall, a really fun weekend. Apart from the weather on Saturday. I got caught in the rain and my hair went frizy, i spent the weekend looking like a fucking poodle 
But whatever, i met a bunch of groovy people and got to see NOAH.


----------



## BreakdownV1

The UK Kliq stalked a Jeff Hardy fan for all of 40 minutes in the mindset that he would either 

a.lead us to the skydome

or

b.give us an excuse to kick crap out of a Jeff Hardy fan.

WIN-WIN


----------



## CMoney™

Yone's Fro = Da shit!  :agree:


----------



## Stevo2910

This was my 1st experince of a NOAH show (bought my ticket on the strength of the wrestlers that wrestle/have wrestled in ROH) & what a quality show it was!
The opener was a good high flying match & really got the crowd pumped up for the show.
McGuiness & Williams coming out to vindaloo was funny & the crowd was going mad for the local boys (lots of England chants!)
The running shoulder block from the ramp over the top rope into the ring from Bison Smith looked wicked.
I also got a kick out of Danielson playing the heel, cutting off the final countdown telling us only the American fans were allowed to hear it as well as stopping the mexican surfboard attempt on the third rollback.
The main event was electric & it's very rare that you see the same fans cheering for all of the wrestlers!! Kobashi's, what must have been, a minute & half long chopfest on misawa's chest was mental!
As others have posted the arena wasn't as packed as I thought it would be which I hope doesn't stop NOAH returning as I'd definately attend again if they returned.A+++


----------



## McQueen

Stevo2910 said:


> I also got a kick out of Danielson playing the heel, cutting off the final countdown telling us only the American fans were allowed to hear it


OMG that is so awesome. :lmao


----------



## Whooper

The show was awesome. I'm so, so, so glad to have gone from Portugal to England just to watch that show! There wasn't a single bad, unentertaining match, I had a load of fun. I'm really glad I got to take pictures with Bryan Danielson, Nigel, Doug Williams, Jay, Kobashi (really friendly guy), and Marufuji.


----------



## T-C

Show was immense. Main event was brilliant. Marufuji rules. I love Misawa.

KENTA kicking Edwards full in the face was beautiful.

BISON was epic. The bWo was represented strongly.

Also I'm sure I saw Ollie. If he's the guy I'm thinking of he was the only one who cheered for Aoki with me. And along with me and another guy backed Kanemaru over Jay.

The only bad thing about the night was getting sat next to a fat, smelly, hairy bloke.


----------



## McQueen

I wish I went Mark.


----------



## T-C

T'was immense young Eric. Seeing Marufuji's chest after Kobashi had at it was worth the trip alone.


----------



## McQueen

Dammit, dammit, dammit!


----------



## BreakdownV1

If any of you heard, I was the guy giving abuse to all the wrestlers from Portsmouth <_<


----------



## Blasko

Abusing Kobashi is instant hanging, btw.


----------



## KingKicks

McQueen said:


> I wish I went Mark.


It really sucks that you didn't go.

Kobashi chopping Misawa's chest until it was bloody at ringside was an amazing thing to witness.


----------



## -GP-

McQueen said:


> OMG that is so awesome. :lmao


Danielson is a fantastic heel. 
Their corner was right in front of me (second row) and i could see him playing with the crowd the whole time, then going in the ring and refusing to do all his cool spots, like "i've got till five".
What impressed me the most, was when he was going for the surfboard he stopped, but instead of stomping on the knees like he usually does as a heel, he knew the crowd was expecting it and just walked off with a look like "I'm not even giving you that!"
Man is tip-top in crowd psychology.

Then he kept stopping from beating on Ishimori and spitting or taking cheap shots on KENTA. Crowd was booing like crazy but everyone loved it because we all knew that means a pissed off KENTA will kill someone when he gets the tag.
Tag was insanely hot and he did not dissapoint! He damn near killed Edwards...

EDIT:


Benjo™;5886567 said:


> Kobashi chopping Misawa's chest until it was bloody at ringside was an amazing thing to witness.


it really was...it's gonna be pretty tough to out-mark that moment


----------



## Bigglesworth

Benjo™ said:


> It really sucks that you didn't go.
> 
> Kobashi chopping Misawa's chest until it was bloody at ringside was an amazing thing to witness.


Spot on, seeing Misawa's chest go red after those chops was one of those awesome things about watching NOAH live. That stuff's gotta hurt man.

Oh, and benjo, everytime I read your posts I get distracted by that very nice photo below your name. Dam, Mickie is hot.


----------



## T-C

The BISON CLASH was the HUGE mark out moment of the night.


----------



## JD13

WXW results from their cross promotional show with NOAH last night:



> June 22nd
> T-Club, Oberhausen
> Attn.: 397
> 
> 1. Bernd Föhr (wXw 1) d. Eddie Edwards (NOAH 0) via jackknife cradle
> 2. Takashi Sugira (NOAH 1) d. Chris Hero (wXw 1) via Olympic Slam after 14:44
> 3. wXw Tag Team Championship: Steve Douglas & Absolute Andy d. Chris Hero & Marc Roudin © via Sharpshooter from Andy on Roudin - new champs
> 4. KENTA (NOAH 2) d. Claudio Castagnoli (wXw 1) via Go 2 Sleep after 16:23
> 5. Relaxed Rules: Thumbtack Jack (wXw 2) d. Jay Briscoe (NOAH 2) via cross-legged Michinoku Driver from the stage though a table in crazy brawl
> 6. wXw No. 1 Contendorship: Bryan Danielson d. Nigel McGuinness via small package
> 7. Kenta Kobashi & Go Shiozaki (NOAH 3) d. Bad Bones & Big Van Walter (wXw 2) via Burning Lariat from Kobashi on Walter after 21:12


It was said to be one of WXWs best shows ever.


----------



## Spartanlax

That card looks outstanding. Never saw Bad Bones or Big Van Walter, but even the main event interests me heavily.


----------



## McQueen

Awesome cause i'm really starting to love wXw.

Awesome that Team *ABLAS* rewon the Tag Titles.

Spartan, Walter is still kinda green big guy but Bad Bones is pretty sweet. They are both power guys.


----------



## Bigglesworth

I am definitely buying that WxW v NOAH DVD when it comes out. Should make the weekend complete, with European Navigation and Faringdon on DVD as well.


----------



## -GP-

Why they don't make some sort of bundle with all three is beyond me.
As far as i know they'll pack the two uk show together, but the wXw one is left to wXw to sell


----------



## -Mystery-

Only bad thing is the WXW show won't be out till like August or September.


----------



## Bigglesworth

GP_Punk said:


> Why they don't make some sort of bundle with all three is beyond me.
> As far as i know they'll pack the two uk show together, but the wXw one is left to wXw to sell


Exactly, but I suppose it is different promoters. The two shows in the UK are A-Merchandise/Mark Sloan shows whereas the German show was WxW. Interestingly though, last nights German show was part of a NOAH partnership, but the Faringdon show had rechnically nothing to do with NOAH at all-except the use of some of the Wrestlers.

I'll still go for all three though, what are the WxW shop like with shipping to the UK?


----------



## T-C

Everyone will pleased to here that I didn't get any sight of Alex Shane whatsoever.


----------



## .Skittles.

In Short, pretty much the best moment of my life ever ! Spending a weekend hanging around and filming NOAH is going to be VERY hard to beat. 

Why did it have to end?!?!


----------



## Spartanlax

T-C said:


> Everyone will pleased to here that I didn't get any sight of Alex Shane whatsoever.


Neither could the authorities after the show after Alex stiffed all the British wrestlers on their payday.


----------



## -GP-

Bigglesworth said:


> Exactly, but I suppose it is different promoters.


i know but it makes perfect bisuness sense...you expose your product and talent to a whole other country at the very least.



Bigglesworth said:


> Interestingly though, last nights German show was part of a NOAH partnership, but the Faringdon show had rechnically nothing to do with NOAH at all-except the use of some of the Wrestlers.


It doesn't have NOAH on it's poster, but Misawa wrestling there does go a bit beyond just "using some wrestlers" imo business-wise

EDIT:


T-C said:


> Everyone will pleased to here that I didn't get any sight of Alex Shane whatsoever.


i did...he walked past our queue with some friends acting all important-like


----------



## JD13

.Skittles. said:


> In Short, pretty much the best moment of my life ever ! Spending a weekend hanging around and filming NOAH is going to be VERY hard to beat.
> 
> Why did it have to end?!?!


Quit rubbing it in 

What was night 2 like ?

Edit: I seen Shane around once or twice.


----------



## McQueen

.Skittles. said:


> In Short, pretty much the best moment of my life ever ! Spending a weekend hanging around and filming NOAH is going to be VERY hard to beat.
> 
> Why did it have to end?!?!


Next time i'll spend the weekend with you.... BEAT THAT! 

I'm pretty sure I suck and am ashamed of myself for not going.


----------



## KingKicks

GP_Punk said:


> Danielson is a fantastic heel.
> *Their corner was right in front of me (second row) and i could see him playing with the crowd the whole time, then going in the ring and refusing to do all his cool spots, like "i've got till five".*
> What impressed me the most, was when he was going for the surfboard he stopped, but instead of stomping on the knees like he usually does as a heel, he knew the crowd was expecting it and just walked off with a look like "I'm not even giving you that!"
> Man is tip-top in crowd psychology.
> 
> Then he kept stopping from beating on Ishimori and spitting or taking cheap shots on KENTA. Crowd was booing like crazy but everyone loved it because we all knew that means a pissed off KENTA will kill someone when he gets the tag.
> Tag was insanely hot and he did not dissapoint! He damn near killed Edwards...
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> it really was...it's gonna be pretty tough to out-mark that moment


You must of been near to me then. I was second row, Block B and you stayed at the Ibis as well right?


----------



## -GP-

Benjo™ said:


> You must of been near to me then. I was second row, Block B and you stayed at the Ibis as well right?


i was second row in the block next to the ramp on the corner Kobashi/Go and Danielson/Eddie were. Think it was G.
Second row, 4th seat from the ramp.
Where was B?


----------



## Bigglesworth

GP_Punk said:


> i know but it makes perfect bisuness sense...you expose your product and talent to a whole other country at the very least.
> 
> 
> It doesn't have NOAH on it's poster, but Misawa wrestling there does go a bit beyond just "using some wrestlers" imo business-wise


Firstly, since when has anything in Wrestling made much business sense:cuss:

But seriously, they were very, very careful not to use NOAH on any official stuff. Only saying, "Containing some of NOAH's biggest stars" or words to that effect. It was only unofficially billed as UK vs NOAH I do believe. Clever, but still I hear what you say. I mean it wasn't just "NOAH's Misawa as a special guest", there were NOAH stars all along the card.

I think though that the Faringdon show really had very little to do with NOAH, all that it did have was their permission to have the Wrestlers on the show.

I may be wrong though.


----------



## .Skittles.

JD13 said:


> Quit rubbing it in
> 
> What was night 2 like ?
> 
> Edit: I seen Shane around once or twice.


Night 2 was good match wise but the fact it was in the middle of nowhere and such meant it didnt get the crowd it deserved, lots of kids there who seemed to love Yone ! (And yes McQueen i touched the fro, and taught how and afro comb works !!! ) 
Small crowd but amasing to see Misawa in front of it playing heel lol. Worth going for the fact got to spend an hour in a mini van with them and getting food =D

So many fond memories. Although highly dissapointed no one came to ringside to greet me , tut tut.


----------



## KingKicks

GP_Punk said:


> i was second row in the block next to the ramp on the corner Kobashi/Go and Danielson/Eddie were. Think it was G.
> Second row, 4th seat from the ramp.
> Where was B?


Oops i ment Block E, Row B lol. Block E was right behind Danielson/Eddie/Kobashi/Go corner.


----------



## -GP-

You seemed busy...

EDIT: was going for Skittles but i got ninja'd by Benjo


----------



## Role Model

Did I read correctly, the 2nd night was in Faringdon? What a really fucking bizarre location, I could have easily gone. Tell me Danielson wasn't on that show?


----------



## Bigglesworth

.Skittles. said:


> Night 2 was good match wise but the fact it was in the middle of nowhere and such meant it didnt get the crowd it deserved, lots of kids there who seemed to love Yone ! (And yes McQueen i touched the fro, and taught how and afro comb works !!! )
> Small crowd but amasing to see Misawa in front of it playing heel lol. Worth going for the fact got to spend an hour in a mini van with them and getting food =D
> 
> So many fond memories. Although highly dissapointed no one came to ringside to greet me , tut tut.


How many (roughly) were at Faringdon? I spoke to a few fans at 1PW on Friday, and at NOAH on Saturday and they were all like "I wanted to go but its 10 miles to the nearest train station" and everything, pretty much what I thought.

I guess it was only there cos it was Skinsy's home town, but still. I'm sure some sort of coach from the skydome to faringdon and back would have been well received.


----------



## KingKicks

Role Model said:


> Did I read correctly, the 2nd night was in Faringdon? What a really fucking bizarre location, I could have easily gone. Tell me Danielson wasn't on that show?


Luckily Danielson was on the wXw show against McGuiness.


----------



## Bigglesworth

Role Model said:


> Did I read correctly, the 2nd night was in Faringdon? What a really fucking bizarre location, I could have easily gone. Tell me Danielson wasn't on that show?


No, him, Kobashi and KENTA were in Germany for the WxW v NOAH show on Sunday.

You got lucky:agree:


----------



## .Skittles.

Bigglesworth said:


> How many (roughly) were at Faringdon? I spoke to a few fans at 1PW on Friday, and at NOAH on Saturday and they were all like "I wanted to go but its 10 miles to the nearest train station" and everything, pretty much what I thought.


I wouldnt put it much over 100


----------



## Role Model

Bigglesworth said:


> No, him, Kobashi and KENTA were in Germany for the WxW v NOAH show on Sunday.
> 
> You got lucky:agree:


Thank fuck for that.


----------



## KingKicks

.Skittles. said:


> Night 2 was good match wise but the fact it was in the middle of nowhere and such meant it didnt get the crowd it deserved, lots of kids there who seemed to love Yone ! *(And yes McQueen i touched the fro, and taught how and afro comb works !!! )*
> Small crowd but amasing to see Misawa in front of it playing heel lol. Worth going for the fact got to spend an hour in a mini van with them and getting food =D
> 
> So many fond memories. Although highly dissapointed no one came to ringside to greet me , tut tut.


 That was my dream to do.


----------



## JD13

.Skittles. said:


> Night 2 was good match wise but the fact it was in the middle of nowhere and such meant it didnt get the crowd it deserved, lots of kids there who seemed to love Yone ! (And yes McQueen i touched the fro, and taught how and afro comb works !!! )
> Small crowd but amasing to see Misawa in front of it playing heel lol. Worth going for the fact got to spend an hour in a mini van with them and getting food =D
> 
> So many fond memories. Although highly dissapointed no one came to ringside to greet me , tut tut.


I actualy did at the intermission, but you were busy.


----------



## McQueen

I take it while you were all in Coventry no one achieved my dream of finding Feel The Fires homestead and beating on him till he agreed to leave WF. tsk tsk


----------



## Bigglesworth

.Skittles. said:


> I wouldnt put it much over 100


Thanks for that, but what a real shame and about what I expected. A better location nearer Coventry, or an A-Merch coach down there would have seen a lot more in attendance, no doubt.


----------



## Bigglesworth

McQueen said:


> I take it while you were all in Coventry no one achieved my dream of finding Feel The Fires homestead and beating on him till he agreed to leave WF. tsk tsk


Am I the only one who gets PM's from him asking for gay sex and that? I politely added him on messenger but soon realised the massive mistake I made-especially when he lives quite local to me.

I was shocked.


----------



## McQueen

Oh My!


----------



## JD13

There wasabout 20 people asking were the fuck Platt was in Coventry. (Me included).

Edit: No one asks me for Gay sex :sad:


----------



## .Skittles.

JD13 said:


> I actualy did at the intermission, but you were busy.


I'll let you off then =D


----------



## McQueen

Platt & David both cancelled for whatever reason, and so did I so no Mod Squad representin'.

Shameful.


----------



## Platt

JD13 said:


> There wasabout 20 people asking were the fuck Platt was in Coventry. (Me included).
> 
> Edit: No one asks me for Gay sex :sad:


:shocked::shocked:


----------



## JD13

Platt said:


> :shocked::shocked:


At which part, because the second part was said in jest before you get any ideas.


----------



## .Skittles.

Oh if any one also happens to have any pictures from it with me in ... i insist you send them to me =P !


----------



## Spartanlax

Well I have pictures of you, but I didn't go to the show.....

...do you still want them sent to you?


----------



## .Skittles.

Spartanlax said:


> Well I have pictures of you, but I didn't go to the show.....
> 
> ...do you still want them sent to you?


:argh:


----------



## McQueen

Spartanlax, leave the sexually implicated statements to the master, me.


----------



## Bigglesworth

So yea, Platt, as a top dog on these forums you might want to check old Feel the Fire out (not in a homosexual way that he will enjoy) but that he is using these forums as cruising for gay sex. I reported a couple of his posts a week or so ago but haven't heard anything.

And goddammit, why don't the sexy ladies on here ask me for sex and the gay dudes do?


----------



## Platt

JD13 said:


> At which part, because the second part was said in jest before you get any ideas.


Didn't even see the second part when I quoted it tbh.


----------



## T-C

I saw people dogging over the weekend. Just thought I'd share that.

Cov's the place to be.


----------



## McQueen

'Dogging'? Damn your Euro slang!

I've decided I might replan my Euro trip if that Indypendance Day event ends up looking good.


----------



## Bigglesworth

McQueen said:


> 'Dogging'? Damn your Euro slang!
> 
> I've decided I might replan my Euro trip if that Indypendance Day event ends up looking good.


It sounds good, I'm interested if I can find a cheap hotel nearby.

According to somebody I spoke to at 1PW on Friday, the rumours going round last weekend at TNA weer that Christian Cage is going to be on that show, which would definitely make it worth attending.


----------



## T-C

Dogging = rascals having sex in a parked car.

Just read a few pages back that Alex Shane had the nerve to appear, I will need a shower now. If I had of seen him, I may have imploded.


----------



## McQueen

Oh I see....


----------



## JD13

Coventry really comes alive after dark. The bars/clubs/pubs were packed with scantily clad ladies and spaced out crazys. I felt right at home.


----------



## McQueen

Now i'm getting even more mad I didn't go. No one told me about all the dirty birds.


----------



## Kamikaze™

Hey that was me you prick...

Just kidding, was an awesome awesome show, had a camera man on me for a long time before the show in the Meet and Greet and then before the show started as the seats were empty in front of me for a while. Perhaps it's my hairstyle, seems quite common in Japan. Talking of hair though Aoki, Yone and Ishimori's hair really is something you need to see live. 

As for the wrestling;

*Dave Moralez, Mark Haskins and Zack Sabre Jr Vs Hubba Bubba Lucha and Luke Pheonix *

Really sick, shocked me as I didn't originally think it'd be too great, but blew me away.
Some great spots and the crowd were really into it as well, would have been great as the actual opener, and is a real shame it isn't going onto DVD.

*Atsushi Aoki Vs Joel Redman*

Really solid opener, great technical work from both men, surprised with the decision and surprised not to see Aoki's dropkick, but it was really good. Hopefully this result is a build for a rematch in the land of the rising sun.

*Martin Stone and Wade Fitzgerald Vs Jun Izimunda and Tsuyoshi Kikuchi*

Felt bad for Wade here, he really cocked up on his big show debut, he could have done alot better. Clearly he was nervous hence a few hiccups, but I think slapping Izimunda's head before hand didn't help himself. And Stone felt the heat that Wade got too, though this match was enjoyable.

*Doug Williams and Nigel McGuinness Vs Takeshi Suigwara and Kotaro Suzuki*

Really great match, my third favourite of the night and really refereshing to see a good McGuinness match live. If Williams and Nigel couldn't get anymore over for being British they made it even madder by coming out to Fat Les. The atmosphere was insane. Minus Williams botched Chaos thoery, everything was really awesome and that was one hell of a lariat Suzuki took, and to make it better it was out of absolutely no where, first time in the night I jumped from my seat.

*Bison Smith and Jun Akiyama Vs Takeshi Morishima*

Was skepitcal about this as I didn't like Bison much before this, but he truly is a monster. Not just in general, but his run from halfway down the ramp, over the top rope hitting a shoulder barge. Also he hit some heavy impact on his second rope shoulder barge too. Akiyama was awesome, as expect and Yone did his part. But I was extremely impressed with Morishimas work with his injury. Surprised with Akiayam picking up the win over Yone, thought the champ would pick up the win.

*KENTA and Taiji Ishimori Vs Bryan Danielson and Eddie Edwards*

Like everyone is saying, this is definately the match of the night and easily they best match I have seen live. Danielson heeled it up and was really awesome, as I had been wondering prior to the show whether or not we'd hear the final countdown, and we did till Danielson cut it, telling us "Only Americans deserve to hear the final countdown". KENTA fucked up Edwards, he took so much damage, but he had his own awesome spots too. But seriously the best match of the night, including another sick lariat, KENTA to Edwards, only caught him with his wrist and knocked him upside his head straight onto his neck. Simply phenominal.

*Yoshinobu Kanemaru Vs Jay Briscoe*

Was slightly dissapointed with this match, as it really wasn't as good as it could have been. Though I do believe they were told to keep it short, as it was 10pm, the time the show was billed to finish. But it had some good spots, my favourite being Jay's shoulder bomb, dropping Kanemaru onto his head. Was hoping the gaijin would shock us all and walk out champion.

*Kenta Kobashi and Go Shiozaki Vs Mitsuharu Misawa and Naomichi Marufuji*

The match we had all been waiting all night for, the atmosphere was fucking crazy. Completely off the hook. Marufuji and Shiozaki did some amazing work, and when Kobashi and Misawa, the roof flew off the place. It was infuckinsane and once in a lifetime. The machine gun chops, half nelson suplexes, forearms and tiger drivers. All insane and all fucking sick.

Overall I couldn't have got anymore value for my money and I hope to hell they come back, though I doubt it, seeing as there were really bad hecklers and it wasnt exactly a sell out either, plus the missing gear and potentially GHC Heavyweight title really wouldn't help to be honest. But overall it was an awesome awesome show, best I have and probably will see for a while.


----------



## JD13

I like Martin Stone more than most, but his ring attire is really Village People esqe. Or maybe more "only gay in the village" Little Britain. I felt bad for Wayne though, nerves got the better of him i think.


----------



## ViddyThis

JD13 said:


> I like Martin Stone more than most, but his ring attire is really Village People esqe. Or maybe more "only gay in the village" Little Britain.


He looked odd with his World of Sport tights and bleached hair. Especially for someone who goes by the nickname "The Guvnor"


----------



## Kamikaze™

JD13 said:


> I like Martin Stone more than most, but his ring attire is really Village People esqe. Or maybe more "only gay in the village" Little Britain. I felt bad for Wayne though, nerves got the better of him i think.



Yeah Stone was better with long tights or when he just wore shorts. Couldn't agree more about Wade, I think the heat was getting to him too, couldn't have help. His normal work at IPW:UK is really good though, shame he never got to showcase himself more.


----------



## Bigglesworth

Sorry to drag an old topic up, but the DVDs of all three shows over that weekend can be pre-ordered now from A-Merchandise. I'm definitely going to order all three.

NOAH European Navigation 2008-£12

UK vs NOAH-£12

European Navigation & UK vs NOAH double pack-£20

wXw vs NOAH-£12

Its not advertising honestly, just here to inform folks of how to order the three DVDs. Apparently, the two UK shows are "90% finished" according to Mark Sloan, and the WXW DVD won't be coming out until August.


----------



## -GP-

The DVD of the main night is a definite buy. 
Night 2 in the UK doesn't really interest me, but the wXw show looks pretty awesome...any word on the quality of the matches?


----------

